# WDS - Woodside Energy Group



## markrmau (12 February 2005)

WPL finished strongly on friday. On Monday I am going to dump my NWS which doesn't seem to be going anywhere and by more WPL.


----------



## Bingo (12 February 2005)

*Re: wpl*



			
				markrmau said:
			
		

> WPL finished strongly on friday. On Monday I am going to dump my NWS which doesn't seem to be going anywhere and by more WPL.





I agree that WPL go from strength tom strength, however, it seems to me that the price of NWS may be week as the institutions are still reducing their holdings. 

I suppose this is what makes a market, but, I am buying NWS on the expectation that the current weekness will be short lived.

Bingo


----------



## markrmau (13 February 2005)

*Re: wpl*

In 12months, I think NWS will be spinning of great wads of cash and will be worth close to 30 AUD. In the short term, with AUD going up, instos selling, maybe this weekness will continue. 

On the otherhand, I can't work out why wpl went up so much. On another site, there is a suggestion that shell might be interested in having another tilt at wpl after Costello's wmc decission. I'm not convinced that shell would do this, despite shell having spare $$ lying around.

Should I stay on one train, wondering when it will leave the station, or dash madly from platform to platform chasing trains as they pull away?


----------



## still_in_school (13 February 2005)

*Re: wpl*

Hi Guys,

Currently also have a bullish view for WPL, and also did go long on Friday, though trading warrants, as they offered a T11 day settlement + the leverage effect, for technical profit targets.

In the Chart below WPL shows:

* A technical support at $20.30 (also a triple bottom, is appearing, though isn't quite clear on the chart)
* WPL is dancing along a primary long uptrend
* Symentrical Triangular Breakout
* Flag pattern appearing (and finishing on the triple bottom..) (possible technical breakout)
* Candlestick pattern is a Marubozu Candlestick (Bullish Candlestick indicator, the candlestick is showing no shadows as wicks, and the open is showing, a push in price, with a close of the highest price for the day.

Technical Targets are $21.29, as technical resistance, though a break or close above this technical resistance, would indicate a very bullish breakout...

Cheers,
sis

ps.. will add technical indicators, to show further bullishness...


----------



## still_in_school (13 February 2005)

*Re: wpl*

Hi Guys,

RSI - has been rangeing, and is in positive territory, showing a positive bounce.

MACD - turning positive and showing MA turning upwards, and about to cross.
Though Divergence is still negative

Stochastics - have turned positive, and have crossed.

** Though also, stochastics are commonly the first sign of a reversal, confirmed with candlesticks, then followed by other technical indicators secondly..

Cheers,
sis

ps.. please only take my technical analysis as a guide of predicted price and market movements.


----------



## still_in_school (14 February 2005)

*Re: wpl*

Hi Guys,

unfortunately, ive been exiting out of WPL this mornning, not because of the stock and its technicals, but due to its Warrant Spread.. 

Did end up getting a very high price, for about a third of my position, though the market makers.. had almost a ridiculous spread at one time of about 20 cents difference.

Im still bullish about WPL, though there seems to be some resistance at that $21.00 mark, though it got broken through today...

Anyway, i do believe they are having a report of earnings and the usual stuff.. coming out this thursday..

Will be looking to re-enter, though, most likely will be trading options instead.. due the wide spread.. (and to limit risk, than take on more risk)

Cheers,
sis


----------



## markrmau (14 February 2005)

*Re: wpl*

Buyers seem to be coming back into the market now - about 2.30pm.

If it finishes above 2095 I am hoping it will continue up tomorrow. As you say above 2100 would be very good sign.


----------



## markrmau (16 February 2005)

*Re: wpl*

Well I'm going to need a new set of undies. Nice recovery though.

I set myself a stop loss of $21.10, but the volume was so light by the time it got down near there that I didn't worry.


----------



## Bin57again (4 November 2005)

*WPL - Head and shoulders formation*

Hi
I'm a beginner and wondering whether WPL is starting to form a head and shoulders top.
Could any of the experts confirm or correct me please?
Apologies no chart but I'm sure you all have access anyway.
Thanks.


----------



## RichKid (4 November 2005)

*Re: WPL - Head and shoulders formation*



			
				Bin57again said:
			
		

> Hi
> I'm a beginner and wondering whether WPL is starting to form a head and shoulders top.
> Could any of the experts confirm or correct me please?
> Apologies no chart but I'm sure you all have access anyway.
> Thanks.




Hi Bin,
I'm not an expert but I've had a quick look at the chart out of curiosity, can't really see a H&S top atm, maybe I've missed it.


----------



## michael_selway (4 November 2005)

*Re: WPL Woodside Petroleum*

WPL is only good if oil prices go up

once it goes down....


----------



## doctorj (4 November 2005)

*Re: WPL Woodside Petroleum*



			
				michael_selway said:
			
		

> WPL is only good if oil prices go up
> 
> once it goes down....




I wholeheartedly disagree.  Oil is at $60/barrel.  Onshore oil costs about $10/bl to produce, a shallow offshore $16 and deep offshore about $22.  This means WPL is pulling in, at the low end USD$38 per barrel profit.  There reserves, in their own valuations are valued at AUD$5 per barrel.  Even when discounting the cash flow for taxes, royalties and the time value of money and using the assumption that oil their oil is in deep offshore fields, you come up with a figure of USD$15.  

Sure, oil prices may revert to the mean, but using AUD$5 in valuations works out to be an implied price of approx USD$34 per barrel.  Hands up who thinks oil is going to go back down to those levels any time soon?


----------



## Knobby22 (5 November 2005)

*Re: WPL Woodside Petroleum*

I agree. It's a safe long term investment.


----------



## RichKid (5 December 2005)

*Re: WPL Woodside Petroleum*

Saw this on another forum- I think it's so good I'm posting it here, I like non-conventional thinking, you can bet your bottom dollar the average punter will think the opposite. 







> http://www.energyreview.net
> Monday, December 05, 2005
> 
> SLUGCATCHER'S Quiz Time.
> ...


----------



## michael_selway (5 December 2005)

*Re: WPL Woodside Petroleum*



			
				doctorj said:
			
		

> I wholeheartedly disagree.  Oil is at $60/barrel.  Onshore oil costs about $10/bl to produce, a shallow offshore $16 and deep offshore about $22.  This means WPL is pulling in, at the low end USD$38 per barrel profit.  There reserves, in their own valuations are valued at AUD$5 per barrel.  Even when discounting the cash flow for taxes, royalties and the time value of money and using the assumption that oil their oil is in deep offshore fields, you come up with a figure of USD$15.
> 
> Sure, oil prices may revert to the mean, but using AUD$5 in valuations works out to be an implied price of approx USD$34 per barrel.  Hands up who thinks oil is going to go back down to those levels any time soon?




Hi true long term its pretty good, but ill say maybe 10-20 yrs. IMO i think there will be yrs when prices will fall back down possibly <$50/Barrel which WPL may return negative for shareholders

http://www.smh.com.au/news/business...wn-petrol-price/2005/11/18/1132016987201.html


----------



## Ann (24 January 2006)

..and a chart....


----------



## lewstherin (8 June 2006)

WPL copped a hammering today - dropped around 4.5%.  Of course most of the oilers have taken 4-5% losses today.
I'm wondering whether any of the peeps here have got any kind of target buy price for WPL, and more importantly what reasoning they are using for that.

Personally I like WPL for a long term play, but felt the upper 40s was an over-pricing.  With it skimming $41 today, I'm now re-examining the value proposition.


----------



## Realist (8 June 2006)

> Personally I like WPL for a long term play, but felt the upper 40s was an over-pricing. With it skimming $41 today, I'm now re-examining the value proposition.




I do not believe there is any value in Woodside at all.


Sure a Hurricane could hit the States or a war starts in Iran, and the shares rocket upwards. But that is not value now - that is gambling on the future.

Woodside is tremendously overpriced atm, it's Australia's 8 largest company.  Buy Westfield instead - Australia's 9th largest company.    

The P/E rate is 1/4 of Woodside.

Longterm would you rather own some good oil fields or have the worlds foremost shopping malls?

Oil is in fashion now much like pink shirts were 2 years ago.  The world is not short of oil and oil is overpriced as it is. It wont go up much more. Forget it!


----------



## Sean K (8 June 2006)

Realist, 

Depends on your theory on oil.

Are there any other alternate energy sources to solve the worlds energy needs over the next 10 years?
Will the key oil producers keep providing oil unobstructed by political expedience?
Will the Middle East be at peace over the next 10 years?
Will America stop trying to influence the rest of the world, politically and economically?
Have there been any recent massive oil field discoveries?
Have resource companies invested enough in exploration?
Is there an infinite supply of oil trapped under the earths crust? 

If your answer to most of the above is NO, then oil is probably going to go UP in cost, not down.


----------



## lewstherin (8 June 2006)

I have 2 reasons for considering Woodside at a $40-41 price.

1: 
Personally I cannot see oil dropping below $60 any time soon due to the supply situation.  
Unlike a metal like gold, people/countries cannot just stop using oil because they believe its overpriced; there just isnt enough in the alternative fuels pipeline to reduce the worlds oil dependancy for the next 10 years at least.  And even if you believe there's plenty of oil under the ground, getting sufficient supplies above ground is an issue at present and will be going forward.
I have generally valued oilers based on an oil market price of $55-65/barrel given its volatility (I wouldn't be surprised to see oil drop to around $60-65 by August before climbing back up for the Northern winter). Any extra earnings on a price over $60 is bonus for me.

2:
Gas.  Right now natural gas is probably near its lowest point in the annual demand cycle given that the North is having summer.  When winter hits, I think gas could get a bit more pricy, but I need to research the D/S situation a bit more.  
Beyond annual cycles, I think gas is increasingly becoming a stepping stone towards reducing oil dependancy for many countries.  LPG is a viable fuel alternative and gas power plants have some advantages environmentally over coal.  I think the developing countries - China and India - may well drive this demand as gas infrastructure becomes more prevalent there.

If anything Woodside has huge gas production prospects for the next 10 years, thanks to it being involved in some of the best gas fields on the planet.
Should the world go gas before getting onto alternative fuels, surely Woodside will be well positioned to provide to the associated growing demand?

I'm gonna have a crack tonight at doing a valuation based on WPL's oil & gas production forecasts going forward.  That might help clarify things regarding a decent value for the shares.


----------



## Knobby22 (9 June 2006)

To add to that, Woodside will be operating a lot more fields in two years time expecially their new gas filed which will be a real earner.


----------



## GreatPig (29 June 2006)

For all those EW gurus out there, here's my current markup of WPL. Trying to decide if it's perhaps starting another wave 1 right now.

The way I see it, the unmarked wave starting in Feb 2005 could have been the wave 1, which would make what I have as wave 3 actually wave 5, but then I can't see any clean A-B-C down from there.

Do you think WPL suits a wave pattern at all, and if so, how would you have it marked?

Cheers,
GP


----------



## michael_selway (29 June 2006)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> For all those EW gurus out there, here's my current markup of WPL. Trying to decide if it's perhaps starting another wave 1 right now.
> 
> The way I see it, the unmarked wave starting in Feb 2005 could have been the wave 1, which would make what I have as wave 3 actually wave 5, but then I can't see any clean A-B-C down from there.
> 
> ...




they keep increasing the 2008 forecast, maybe something good for the future

thx

MS

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2005 2006 2007 2008 
EPS 158.4 231.5 295.0 341.0 
DPS 93.0 139.0 148.0 220.0 

Was before

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2005 2006 2007 2008 
EPS 158.4 243.0 272.0 294.0 
DPS 93.0 141.5 146.5 187.0 

Was before

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2005 2006 2007 2008 
EPS 158.4 226.0 260.0 249.7 
DPS 93.0 140.0 146.5 187.0 

thx

MS


----------



## Captain G (3 August 2006)

Hi All, I don't understand why the SP has constantly been falling over the past week or so, while the oil price has been on the up?? Is it because WPL has been viewed as over priced etc ?? 
Cheers, Capt.


----------



## michael_selway (3 August 2006)

Captain G said:
			
		

> Hi All, I don't understand why the SP has constantly been falling over the past week or so, while the oil price has been on the up?? Is it because WPL has been viewed as over priced etc ??
> Cheers, Capt.




yeah i little bit overpriced

should be around forward terminal PE of 10, so around $32.00+

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2005 2006 2007 2008 
EPS 158.4 233.4 316.5 315.0 
DPS 93.0 135.0 169.0 201.1 

thx

MS


----------



## Nick Radge (3 August 2006)

*BOTTOM LINE * 
2/8:
EW Trend: Corrective
Price Trend: Down
Trend Strength: Weak
Broker Consensus: HOLD
7/7:
EW Trend: Corrective
Price Trend: Down
Trend Strength: Weak
Broker Consensus: HOLD

*LAYMANS ANALYSIS * 
2/8:
VIDEO ANALYSIS (2 mins 4 secs)
The advance we were watching as at the last review terminated within a few days of that update. The corrective decline continues and a break down through $40.00 is highly probable. As you can see on this chart, the support area at $38.00 is significant. A break through that zone is disastrous. The evidence is mounting on various fronts now that we will indeed give that zone a solid nuzzle and if we do break lower the target price is $27.00. Just to confirm that's not a misprint, $27.00. Obviously that's a difficult statement to comprehend, especially since Oil is bullish and WPL was only recently at $50.00. But let me also point out that it was less than 12-months ago that this very stock was at $27.00 and 24-months ago it was sub-$18.00. 
7/7:
VIDEO ANALYSIS (1 mins 32 secs)
The stock is tracing out the expected path discussed about a month ago. At that time we were looking for further weakness followed by a bounce. That bounce is now upon us and is in the general area where a reversal of price should be expected. An aggressive trader could sell on a breach of Thursdays low and place a stop above today's high. I would expect a move back to where we have just come from, but again, any increase in momentum may be enough to slide through there. Those lows at $38.00 will be a significant challenge because they have acted as support back in February/March as well. Bearish. 

*TECHNICAL DISCUSSION * 
2/8:
Wave-B is in place and wave-C is now unfolding. The appearance of the head & shoulders (H&S) top is not a surprise and is common place within the realms of Elliott Wave analysis. H&S tops are a classic pattern that has been one of the only technical patterns that have been accepted by the academics. The neckline runs though $38.00 and will now be a major point of focus for many a technician. The two serious tests of that level, 16 February and 14 June, both showed very strong reactive tendencies so a third test will represent a significant point of "make or break". Ideally we should see this wave-C trace out in a 5-wave pattern but as yet that doesn't seem to be showing itself. One can only be a seller of rallies at present.
7/7:
The clear 5-wave decline into the mid-June lows makes that low a clear wave-A or -1 of a larger decline yet to unfold. The strength since has resolved itself in 3-waves clearly creating a corrective wave-B or -2. A move back through $43.20 will confirm this strength as a correction and invalidate any case for a new 5-wave structure higher. We have not quite hit the sell zone as outlined within the strategy paper, but one could certainly look to use any swing lower from here as confirmation that a larger decline may start to unfold. The risk/reward on such an aggressive entry would certainly make it worthwhile.



_This post may contain advice that has been prepared by Reef Capital Coaching ABN 24 092 309 978 (“RCC”) and is general advice and does not take account of your objectives, financial situation or needs. Before acting on this general advice you should therefore consider the appropriateness of the advice having regard to your situation. We recommend you obtain financial, legal and taxation advice before making any financial investment decision.

Past performance is not a reliable indication of future performance. This material has been prepared based on information believed to be accurate at the time of publication. Subsequent changes in circumstances may occur at any time and may impact the accuracy of the information._


----------



## TjamesX (3 August 2006)

Nick Radge said:
			
		

> *BOTTOM LINE *
> 2/8:
> EW Trend: Corrective
> Price Trend: Down
> ...




Wow that is a big call.....

I'm not a chartist - I look more to fundamentals. Woodside (unlike a lot of other aussie oil and gas co's) has a lot of projects coming on stream in the next few years - so they won't need to find a lot in the future to impress. Gas, LNG, Oil - they've got it all. All they need is for the prices to stay high. Eventhough Chinguetti has had problems the market has already wiped the total value of this resource from its share price.

I have bought into them recently (admittedly a bit early) as a hedge against oil prices continuing to go up and general supply demand tightness in liquified energy through the next 10 years.

My humble prediction based on fundamentals - price will not breach $40 and will rebound towards $50 in the medium term. If oil continues above $70 for the next 12 months, WPL will head towards $60 as more people realise the quality of their assets (barring any major market wide collapse).

However if in the short medium term it does proceed as you suggest, it will not be the first time technicals have triumphed over fundamentals. long long term I reckon WPL is a goer for those who think oil aint coming back down.

See where it goes....   

TJ


----------



## Knobby22 (3 August 2006)

TjamesX said:
			
		

> Wow that is a big call.....
> 
> I'm not a chartist - I look more to fundamentals. Woodside (unlike a lot of other aussie oil and gas co's) has a lot of projects coming on stream in the next few years - so they won't need to find a lot in the future to impress. Gas, LNG, Oil - they've got it all. All they need is for the prices to stay high. Eventhough Chinguetti has had problems the market has already wiped the total value of this resource from its share price.
> 
> ...




It's fallen due to the Mauritius downgrade. Long term though, a safe hold. It has to rise as long as oil doesn't fall heavily. I doubt it will, though there is room for a 10% oil price drop.


----------



## michael_selway (3 August 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> yeah i little bit overpriced
> 
> should be around forward terminal PE of 10, so around $32.00+
> 
> ...




Actually I should rephrase

When a compnay has limited growth left (WPL from 2007-2008 onwards), one should also look at sustained terminal dividends (grossed up even), not only EPS and terminal PE of 10.

So currently Risk Free Bank Interest is 6% pa (before tax), so thats yrou benchmark return.

So in 2008, WPL can pay about $2 per share dividend so 2/0.06 = $33

However if grossed up, ie before tax dividend is 2/0.7 = $2.86 per share

So $2.86/0.06 = $48 = absolute max anyone would be willing to pay now (in a risk free world eg no possibility of SARS no Terror)

But obviously there are risks, like higher/lower oil prices, production problems, external risks etc

so $35-40 is a good HOLD price i guess

thx

MS


----------



## Knobby22 (4 August 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> Actually I should rephrase
> 
> When a compnay has limited growth left (WPL from 2007-2008 onwards), one should also look at sustained terminal dividends (grossed up even), not only EPS and terminal PE of 10.
> 
> ...




Michael

You are treating WPL as Woolworths!
What about blue sky and the very important point that we may have reached peak oil?
Ignoring the peak oil scenario blue sky includes some of the exploration rights they have and are taking including the Libyan fields which could be big.


----------



## nizar (4 August 2006)

Agree with Knobby on this one

The big oil companies with the most reserves are best to hold right now and for the forseeable future...

WPL with 1.3billion barrels of oil equivalent is looking good

Chinguetti should add 30% to the bottom line and then you have have Tiof, and im also expecting price of natural gas to strengthen somewhat looking at the hot summer in the US at the moment

And look at chart - downside from here is very limited - the big boys never let WPL fall below $40


----------



## pacer (8 September 2006)

Big head and shoulders, hit below $40 look to fall to $38 at least, if not then $39 and a continue up to $45......too much new oils being found though....shale stuff anyway....the US has hidden untapped reserves...trust me....500 years worth but at what cost to the environment!!!!!!!!

find new technology in power and buy suziki etc....motorcycles are the way to go...especialy scooters....gonna get on myself.


----------



## Nick Radge (11 September 2006)

> ...the big boys never let WPL fall below $40




The big boys must still be out to lunch..$38.37 lows. It'll need a move back above $40.05 to get back to neutral territory again and above $47.05 to get bulled up.


----------



## michael_selway (11 September 2006)

pacer said:
			
		

> Big head and shoulders, hit below $40 look to fall to $38 at least, if not then $39 and a continue up to $45......too much new oils being found though....shale stuff anyway....the US has hidden untapped reserves...trust me....500 years worth but at what cost to the environment!!!!!!!!
> 
> find new technology in power and buy suziki etc....motorcycles are the way to go...especialy scooters....gonna get on myself.




500 years of reserves?

wow thats heaps! 

where did u get that from?

thx

MS


----------



## WaySolid (11 September 2006)

Even the Saudi Oil minister only says don't worry be happy for the next 50 years. I consider him one of the worlds most dangerous people presently.

500 years supply, ok great.

Recently saw that Australia had enough oil to supply our present needs, but we don't have any refining capacity which would be a particulary apt Australian story I thought.

Haven't been following WPL since I retired from trading equities but it would have to be one of my bottom drawer stocks if the share market was to be closed for 10 years starting tomorrow.


----------



## pacer (23 October 2006)

Well I was right again!....and again......

Graph looks a little sick, but with a little up trend starting...lets see how we go......

And Nizar........stop hiding in the bushes......lol


----------



## pacer (23 October 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Agree with Knobby on this one
> 
> The big oil companies with the most reserves are best to hold right now and for the forseeable future...
> 
> ...





Haha....learn the game son


----------



## pacer (24 October 2006)

MY MATE NEEDS SERIOUS HELP....CAN ANYONE DO A CHART ANALYSIS RIGHT NOW...EVEN A BASIC ONE......

I recon it has just gone below the small up trend lows, and also the two previous big tops, so would probably fall further...not looking good for him!

It is all very iffy and ugly on the chart to me and my limited knowledge of charting in the short term. (looking at 1 year graph here)

News on oil looks to be very bearish too with noone taking any notice of the cuts in production, to increase prices......

I like the guy, but he is in to deep for his own good again, and if he looses another 20c on the sp he will have lost a bucket load.......and NO, it is not me pretending to be the story teller.......I realy want this guy to make, not break, before he learns some real lessons...he's also my mechanic, and has become a good mate over the last few weeks.....we met here on ASF first though and found out we live close by...well actualy we met 2 years ago...he remembers me and my old fj45 troop carrier, when I broke down...does mobile mechanical around town.

Anyway if it falls his wife is gonna kill him, because she wants a new couch for XMAS and he's done almost all the doh on going long CFDs 3 days ago....I tried to give the hint to take the loss after the first day but, it diddn't sink in....I hate to TELL people what to do, just give some advice....it's not my money and if I was to say "do this" and it went the other way I would become the JUDAS....... 

Baisicaly...I think he will he fall on his sword....rose back a little in aftermarket trade but I don't hold any high hopes at this stage.......even told him to get a buddah and some joss sticks.....maybe even YOGI can help here........definitely not my type of graph to jump onto.....and getting volatile....only just started showing him the baisics too....double tops and trends etc.........

_*HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....

I'm doing ok....3k profit in the last 13 days!*_


----------



## Sean K (24 October 2006)

Pacer, oil is short term ordinary. Anyone holding needs a medium to long term view. If I needed cash short term, or to invest elsewhere, I probably wouldn't have it in a pure oil company atm. Oil inventories are up and even the geopolitical issues and weather that normally support oil (Middle East, hurricane season) have not eventuated. 

Having said that, it could only take one major event for oil to hit bottom and rise again taking WPL with it. But who can predict the timing of that? Perhaps the only thing guaranteed is winter coming on in Nth USA which will consume a bit of heating oil. But, driving season will be over....

WPL on the chart looks unhealthy. Lower highs, lower lows, resistance at $40.00 will be hard to break now, and after $36.00, next target is $34.00 ish....On a pure chart play there's no way I would buy this right now, but if I had a long term investment view I'd hold. WPL is a big quality company, who is on many model portfolio lists. I believe it could be a takeover target as well, and at these lower prices will be a tasty morsel for a major player, if the gov allow it. 

I am not financial advisor so I can not tell your mate what HE should do, but if I needed money tomorrow for something critical, like food or beer, I'd cash in and wait for the sun to start shining on oil and WPL once again.


----------



## pacer (24 October 2006)

Awesome Ken......baisicaly summed up my view...will pass that on rightaway to my mate...and no , it is not me, and will keep the privacy intact!......thanks again....you are a legend!.....and luv all who reply!


----------



## rederob (24 October 2006)

kennas
Short term the verdict is "guilty".
WPL has no immediate features that can redeem it.
We are a long way off the northern winter, so US consumption will not kick in for a few months at best.
My personal view is that CFDs are for full timers with a good idea of risk/reward and a fast trigger finger if stops are not part of your trading regime.
I fully expect oil to fall below $55 and possibly near the $50 mark before heading north again.
OPEC will ensure they take off the table enough oil in the medium term to get prices up around $60 again, which is what oil companies need now to match production with exploration success.

pacer
Watch carefully the overnight price of crude.
If it heads up, your mate should sell.
If it heads down, your mate should sell.
Can I be any clearer?
I suggest your mate not re-enter WPL until oil has zipped past $65 again, and that will not be any time soon.
For your info, I hold 1500 WPL shares, so I have a vested interest in the share price going up.
My advice to your mate is based on self preservation.


----------



## nizar (24 October 2006)

pacer said:
			
		

> Well I was right again!....and again......
> 
> Graph looks a little sick, but with a little up trend starting...lets see how we go......
> 
> And Nizar........stop hiding in the bushes......lol




Hi Pacer,

My observation was based on the fact that it had bounced off $40 several times in the past.

I didnt know the direction of the oil price at the time of my post, sorry.

If u took my post as advice and acted on it - well then u need to learn the game, son.

I dont hold this stock and never have - i have no interest in whether it goes up or down.


----------



## pacer (24 October 2006)

Thanks for your timely replies....truley awesome....sorry nizar but the gut feeling and the graph was my punt on the last, POSTS...GOD i FEEL BAD BAGGIG MY MATES HERE,,,don't realy mean to be a DORK!..........posts are ADHD blurbs realy , to keep me entertained....



Will call my matE  and get him to log on to help him get that new lounge SUITE for the missus....MAYBE HE WILL EVEN OWN UP AND GIVE YOU THE FULL HISTORY TO HELP OTHERS THAT HAVE KILLED IT BY GAMBLING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ken (25 October 2006)

at what  price would woodside be a buy....

$37?

i would be looking at aquiring 150 units.


----------



## Sean K (25 October 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> at what  price would woodside be a buy....
> 
> $37?
> 
> i would be looking at aquiring 150 units.




Ken, depends how things shape up over the coming weeks. There's a number of scenarios that could pan out. 

I'd be waiting to see if it heads back to $36 and be sure that it doesn't go through it, which would spell trouble. On the other hand if POI goes up and WPL heads up through $40.00, then retests $40 and goes higher, then perhaps $36 was the bottom....It's been on a downward trajectory since mid April and until it goes sideways for a while, develops a solid base, or breaks through about $42, then I would be staying on the sidelines.


----------



## pacer (26 October 2006)

Mate baled out today...thanks all....has enuf left to buy a couch but want's to carry on........well I did warn him it is a tough game to play!


Never play the oil stocks....NEO learnt me a lesson....lo   l


----------



## pacer (26 October 2006)

rederob said:
			
		

> kennas
> Short term the verdict is
> 
> Punting on a stock being so low, THAT YOU BUY IT, IS NOT SENSIBLE,


----------



## legs (26 October 2006)

Last July i met some surveyors out back of Tanami desert. They told me they were surveying for a wider a bigger road so WPL can access enough oil to supply the world for two years!


----------



## Out Too Soon (16 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Ken, depends how things shape up over the coming weeks. There's a number of scenarios that could pan out.
> 
> I'd be waiting to see if it heads back to $36 and be sure that it doesn't go through it, which would spell trouble. On the other hand if POI goes up and WPL heads up through $40.00, then retests $40 and goes higher, then perhaps $36 was the bottom....It's been on a downward trajectory since mid April and until it goes sideways for a while, develops a solid base, or breaks through about $42, then I would be staying on the sidelines.




Well how things change, WPL is back down almost to $36, petrol is just over a dollar (in Townsville) & we consider that cheap  . They've had some well publicised setbacks (temporary), so is woodside a good buy??? 
I remember last time it headed north from $35 to $40 & kicked myself because I'd been about to buy. Will I hesitate too long this time? (probably)


----------



## Sean K (17 November 2006)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> Well how things change, WPL is back down almost to $36, petrol is just over a dollar (in Townsville) & we consider that cheap  . They've had some well publicised setbacks (temporary), so is woodside a good buy???
> I remember last time it headed north from $35 to $40 & kicked myself because I'd been about to buy. Will I hesitate too long this time? (probably)



Well, in regard to the discussion we were having OTS, things didn't really change. WPL has gone the direction it was heading back then. Down. It made a couple of attempts to get back over $38.00 but the negative sentiment towards it has pushed it lower with justification after the news yesterday. Now, if it really breaks $36.00, well,    it's looking disasterous. I wouldn't be holding it until I saw it bounce off this level and was heading back to $40.00. Then, there is a mountain of resistance there. Really needs a masive change  in fortunes short term to be re rated. Perhaps rumours of BHP taking it over now will work? Or maybe BPT can take it over? he he.


----------



## Sean K (17 November 2006)

Another view from Criterian out of the Australian:

*Slippery choice*
CRITERION
Tim Boreham
November 17, 2006

Woodside Petroleum (WPL) $36.28

AN (almost) sure-fire investment tactic is to pick up a proven blue-chip performer when sentiment towards the stock has dipped temporarily. The tricky part is working out the "temporary" bit, but we're game to suggest there's now a rare opportunity to pick up Woodside, our premier oil and gas producer, during such a crisis of confidence.

Woodside has retreated from its record high of $49.80 in mid-April and from above $40 over the past month - the result of the easing oil price, production hiccups and cost blowouts.

At yesterday's investor love-in in Sydney, management broke the news that calendar 2006 production would be 67-68 million barrels of oil equivalent (mboe), around 6 per cent down from the (already revised) 72mboe indicated back in July.

Culprits are "technical issues" which will delay production from the Victorian Otway gas joint venture for nine months, a shutdown at Enfield off Western Australia and disappointing production from the Chinguetti well off Mauritania.

That's all bad news, but not entirely out of the blue in that Woodside earlier flagged it would struggle to match full-year forecasts, despite record September-quarter production of 19.1mboe. Woodside chief Don Voelte yesterday assured investors that 2007 output would bounce back to 75-80mboe "with 2008 better than 2007".

In the longer term, Woodside's array of growth projects - such as its $6-10 billion Pluto LNG project - promise strong future revenues. Woodside expects to be a 100mboe producer by 2010, about 70 per cent of which is from existing or committed production. In 2011, output is targeted at 140mboe, but half is speculative in that it's from production opportunities or "risked exploration".

At around $US58 a barrel, the world oil price is well off the record $US78.40 reached in July. Our safest prediction on oil prices is they'll remain unpredictable but Fat Prophets' more definitive view is there's looming supply pressures which will push the price up again.

On the fund manager's reckoning, American influence in the Middle East has been emasculated by the Democrats storming Capitol Hill. Even if the US doesn't pull out of Iraq, there are knock-on effects such as opponents of Saudi Arabia's US-backed royal family becoming more emboldened.

We don't think investors should be overwhelmed by their short-term (albeit legitimate) concerns about Woodside. In Voelte's words: "We should have done things better (in 2006) though we did - and still do - many things really well." BUY.


----------



## Knobby22 (17 November 2006)

Well if it gets to $32, I will buy with my ears pinned back.


----------



## Sean K (17 November 2006)

Knobby22 said:
			
		

> Well if it gets to $32, I will buy with my ears pinned back.



I'll be looking at it too knobby, but only when I see a bounce. There might be a very good opportunity to pick this up soon. If you were a very long term investor, then even now looks enticing I suppose.


----------



## Kauri (17 November 2006)

The $35 mark looks interesting for me, if it gets there and keeps falling then around $30..


----------



## nizar (17 November 2006)

Kauri said:
			
		

> The $35 mark looks interesting for me, if it gets there and keeps falling then around $30..





.....and then around $25..


----------



## Kauri (17 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> .....and then around $25..




  Nizar..

  Hi...  Much below $30 and I would lose interest.


----------



## Sean K (17 November 2006)

Ouch, this must be killing long term holders, of whom there would be many out there. This has been a staple of the 'blue chip' resource companies for quite a while. Breaking $36.00 now. If it closes below it's in deap do do IMO. As I've said before though, this could be ripe for a big player to pick up (or even a small one now). Instos must be wondering whether to top up on this now. Must be getting into oversold territory soon.


----------



## Out Too Soon (17 November 2006)

Well, probably foolish but I was impatient & bought in & $36.50 after perusing Criterion etc. If it gets down to $32 though Ã'll put everything on it, shirt off my back etc. Oh! not wearing shirt, in sunny Townsville.


----------



## Ken (17 November 2006)

bhp take over WPL, takeover STO, takeover RIO tinto, take over, ZFX, and take over Cooper Energy aswell....

bHP super combo stock...


----------



## Out Too Soon (17 November 2006)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> Well, probably foolish but I was impatient & bought in & $36.50 after perusing Criterion etc. If it gets down to $32 though Ã'll put everything on it, shirt off my back etc. Oh! not wearing shirt, in sunny Townsville.




That should have read $35.60 not $36.50, so it's not a blunder just yet. Jsut a porbelm wtih dyslexai.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (18 November 2006)

I was kicking myself why I bought big into CTX (a few days ago),when WPL was hitting (most recent) rock bottom prices .....But now I brace myself ,when I hear the barrel of oil is DOWN in the US. No doubt long term investors in WPL must of picked this share when it was still $9~$14  years ago....they're still smiling but I would'nt be suprised to see oil hitting US$80 soon.


----------



## The Mint Man (20 November 2006)

Hey people.
Im sure you will be interested in this considering this is the WPL thread.
Ali Moore speaks with Don Voelte (lateline business)
Windows media (broadband): http://www.abc.net.au/reslib/200611/r116163_367279.asx 
Transcript: http://www.abc.net.au/lateline/business/items/200611/s1790668.htm 
For real player go to transcript page, ditto for dial up users

Cheers


----------



## Ken (20 November 2006)

how sweet are the dividend forecast looking for woodside.  projected earnings per share 329 cent.

where is the support level for woodside?

i am considering buying in if they reach $34

companies like these dont stop exploration...


----------



## nizar (20 November 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> how sweet are the dividend forecast looking for woodside.  projected earnings per share 329 cent.
> 
> where is the support level for woodside?
> 
> ...




Ken im kinda disappointed to read a post from you without a price target.

Wats your target on this one? $200?


----------



## michael_selway (20 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Ken im kinda disappointed to read a post from you without a price target.
> 
> Wats your target on this one? $200?




Hehe, but whats the POO assumtion for that price target?

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2005 2006 2007 2009 
EPS 158.4 222.0 297.6 359.8 
DPS 93.0 134.0 154.0 174.2 

EPS(c) PE Growth 
Year Ending 30-12-06 222.0 16.4 40.2% 
Year Ending 30-12-07 297.6 12.2 34.1% 

thx

MS


----------



## nizar (21 November 2006)

MS obviously you didnt get the joke.
Nevermind


----------



## Kauri (21 November 2006)

May soon be cooking on gas


----------



## Ken (21 November 2006)

hehe

i am in the green.

wpl. $200 in 50 years like that...


----------



## 56gsa (1 December 2006)

agree with others - on 4 year trend lines and 1 year support/resistance this really does look like its bottomed... ST resistance at $38.50 to $38.80 and then more significant resistance at $40.50, but in not too distant future i think will test all time highs...

never bought this but considering it now for LT particularly for natural gas exposure...


----------



## Sean K (2 January 2007)

Agree above that this looks like it might be turning, but not confirmed IMO. Needs to break $40 to really be cooking again. Recent higher lows and seemingly out of the downtrend since April is promising. Will be interesting to watch if it gets to about the green circle for what I would probably call a potential breakout. (not holding)


----------



## Dutchy3 (6 January 2007)

35.50 needs to hold big time for WPL else lower prices are in its future. Reasonable bounces through 36.00 in the past suggest that indeed this might be the case, coupled with reasonable volume increases at the time.

However the last three days of trading + the successive increases in volume on the run up to Friday are not positive.

I have a LONG option position (MARCH 07) so looking for a positive day in the next two weeks (max) else I might have to STOP and reverse.


----------



## Gundini (6 January 2007)

Hope you are right Dutchy, holding this one as well. Has been a scary couple of days   

US Crude Futures:

Feb $56.25
Mar $57.36
Apr $58.32

So it appears the big sell off has peated for the moment 
(Holding Rossary Beads as I say this)

Also I take heart from OPEC who have stated they would like to keep the oil price around $60. We may here of the taps being turned off at their next meeting. I have been all over WPL's website and all appears on track there. Just have to ride out the storm I think...


----------



## Dutchy3 (8 January 2007)

Start of a bounce today? ...


----------



## imaginator (9 January 2007)

WPL at 36.07, do u think its the bottom?

Was at 36.09 this morning, then it suddenly shot to 36.27, now 36.10


----------



## theasxgorilla (9 January 2007)

$36 is a significant support level.

My interpretation of WPL at the moment is that it's formed a classic head-and-shoulders pattern.  If it retraces the amount from the head to the neckline then it will retrace to around $30 which will be about 50% of the previous major range from $10 to $50.

With the news about some of WPLs financial woes and with the oil price not there to prop/cover them up, it would not surprise me if WPL keeps heading lower in the short to medium term.


----------



## imaginator (10 January 2007)

It dropped to 35.59 today, do u think it has breached resistance? Going any lower? I wonder if this is good to short. thanks


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

theasxgorilla said:
			
		

> $36 is a significant support level.
> 
> My interpretation of WPL at the moment is that it's formed a classic head-and-shoulders pattern.  If it retraces the amount from the head to the neckline then it will retrace to around $30 which will be about 50% of the previous major range from $10 to $50.
> 
> With the news about some of WPLs financial woes and with the oil price not there to prop/cover them up, it would not surprise me if WPL keeps heading lower in the short to medium term.



Agree, and yes, perhaps a shorting opportunity. Target on that is around $30 ish. 

As always though, markets are a fickle thing. Hugo's decision might have more repercussions, or there might be a disruption in the Mid East tonight....Also, it breached $36.00 in Nov only to spring back, allbeit temporarily....


----------



## GreatPig (10 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> it breached $36.00 in Nov only to spring back



And in September.

GP


----------



## theasxgorilla (10 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Agree, and yes, perhaps a shorting opportunity. Target on that is around $30 ish.
> 
> As always though, markets are a fickle thing. Hugo's decision might have more repercussions, or there might be a disruption in the Mid East tonight....Also, it breached $36.00 in Nov only to spring back, allbeit temporarily....




Yes.  The Daily Reckoning guys wrote a good blog y'day about what they thought could be the behaviour of someone like Chavez during a weakening of the oil price.

The thing to consider is that the oil price is probably correcting, but over the mid-to-long term it is up trending. Any shorting of a big oil production/exploration company like WPL (financial screw-ups aside) would need to be quite a cunning trade.

If I was going to short it I'd want to see a convincing weekly close (strong volume, strong bar) below $36.  You might get 10% gross out the trade as it finds its way down to $30 and the bottom of the channel.

10% and a dividend or two from an ASX20 stock is okay but the thought of shorting anything on  the ASX in this market makes me nervous


----------



## Bush Trader (10 January 2007)

A list of broker sentiments on the stock may give some insight into why the continued bounce back.  Not that I trust Brokers, however many investors rely on their sentiment heavily to make decisions.  An attractive percieved 16% ave target return is probably aiding the support.  Bad production news or erosion of the Oil price supports are more likely erode sentiment in my opinion and thus a Broker Re-rate.  Note JP Morgan are the only ones that are short the stock. 

Information Source:  FN Arena


WPL - WOODSIDE PETROLEUM LIMITED 
Previous Closing Price	$36.13 		
Average Target Price	$42.21       16.8% upside 		
Sentiment Indicator(1 = Highest Rating, -1 = Lowest Rating)	0.6 		
Recommendation Overview
Broker	Date	Rating	Recommendation	Target Price	% to Reach Target


Aspect Huntley 	05-Jan-07 	3 	Hold 	- 	- 
Update database. 

Credit Suisse 	01-Dec-06 	1 	Outperform 	$45.00 	24.6% 
Target $45.00 (was $49.00). The broker has cut its oil price forecasts, resulting in changes to its earnings estimates for the company. In 2007 and 2008 its profit forecasts are down 4% to $1,815m and $3,102m. 
UBS 	22-Nov-06 	1 	Buy 1 	$44.64 	23.6% 
The broker notes the company's exploration program for 2007 offers significant potential, with Libya in particular representing upside of as much as $4.00 per share if drilling produces positive results. The broker continues to see the stock as offering long-term value. Valuation is $30.67. 

SB Citigroup 	20-Nov-06 	1 	Upgrade to Buy from Hold, Medium Risk 	$43.00 	19.0% 
Target $43.00 (was $43.20). The broker notes given its recent changes to forecasts the latest update on production has meant only minor changes to estimates. The upgrade in its rating follows recent price weakness, while it continues to see value in the stock longer-term. 

Merrill Lynch 	17-Nov-06 	3 	Neutral, Low Risk 	- 	- 
The broker has been waiting for production downgrades, and got them. Problems at Chinguetti, for one, have been known for some time. The broker has reduced earnings by 5%, 21% and 13% in 2006-08. LNG rollover pricing looks more optimistic however, but the broker warns a premium for growth is built into the WPL price that may be under threat given the production problems in oil. 

JP Morgan 	17-Nov-06 	3 	Neutral 	$35.50 	- 1.7% 
Production downgrades dropped production to levels even below the broker's low-marker forecasts. This results in a 4% drop in valuation. Target falls from $37.00 to $35.50. 

ABN Amro 	17-Nov-06 	3 	Hold 	$37.80 	4.6% 
Target $37.80 (was $39.00) The broker notes the company's investor day confirmed downgrades to production in 2006 and 2007 and reserves at Chinguetti and Enfield. It also notes production guidance for FY08 now appears too high, so the overall impact is a cut in forecasts, with earnings in 2006 down 5% to $1,397.3m and 2007 by 20% to $1,651m. 

Macquarie 	17-Nov-06 	1 	Outperform 	$42.50 	17.6% 
Target falls from $47.50 to $42.50 on production downgrades. The broker notes WPL was already trading at a decent premium to valuation, and that this last downgrade might hurt market sentiment in the short term. However, the broker believes in the bigger picture, and is retaining Outperform. 

Deutsche Bank 	17-Nov-06 	1 	Buy 	$47.00 	30.1% 
Don't panic, says the broker. Yes - the production downgrades are a disappointment, but not the end of the world. On a longer term view, WPL's attraction lies in the global LNG "mega-trend". The broker has reduced 2007 earnings by 21.5%. Target falls from $48.20 to $47.00. But, given above, the broker suggests WPL is "still a BUY".


----------



## Pager (11 January 2007)

I topped up my holding today at $35, taking the long term view on this stock, dividend yeild is starting to make it attractive as well.

IMO wont take much to push oil up above $60 in the not too distant future, remember this time last year many were predicting Oil at over $100   .


----------



## scsl (11 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Agree, and yes, perhaps a shorting opportunity. Target on that is around $30 ish.
> 
> As always though, markets are a fickle thing. Hugo's decision might have more repercussions, or there might be a disruption in the Mid East tonight....Also, it breached $36.00 in Nov only to spring back, allbeit temporarily....



Yesterday's close of well below the $35.66 (ish) support level has been backed up today, with WPL down over 1%.

(Sorry, I just realised that my share prices could be different from what other people may see on their charts - because I'm looking at the WPL chart from CMC's MM program, which can have different data.)

Well, I've just gone short some WPL CFDs because of this clear break of support. Also, the crude oil price is looking technically weak - now at $53.15.


----------



## MiningGuru (1 February 2007)

I think we have seen the bottom for Woodside.

There has been strong support at above $35.

The RSI indicator is moving up on the chart. I think we see some strong buying support for this share soon as the intos move out of industrials with high PEs and into resources with very low PEs.

I think oil will start to move again as well.

It will re-test its highs of $49 in the not to distant future IMO.


----------



## ice (1 February 2007)

I'll grant you it's worked hard at hammering out a bottom but it hasn't confirmed the upside yet so it's very much in the balance imo.

Needs  a solid push through 3780-ish sooner rather than later and to hold it at the close to gain a bit of momentum. Inability to do so will send all the wrong signals. 
So far its reluctance to respond to rising oil is a bit like dragging a dog around the block. If it doesn't want to go for 'walkies' it's no fun for anyone.


ice


----------



## chops_a_must (2 February 2007)

ice said:
			
		

> I'll grant you it's worked hard at hammering out a bottom but it hasn't confirmed the upside yet so it's very much in the balance imo.
> 
> Needs  a solid push through 3780-ish sooner rather than later and to hold it at the close to gain a bit of momentum. Inability to do so will send all the wrong signals.
> So far its reluctance to respond to rising oil is a bit like dragging a dog around the block. If it doesn't want to go for 'walkies' it's no fun for anyone.
> ...



WPL's chart still looks rather depressing and uninspiring. Going on a 9 month downtrend and this may have even seen a top for this run due to the lack of volume. Compare this to the OSH and AED charts which look incredibly bullish right now.


----------



## Dr Doom (2 February 2007)

Comparing WPL & OSH theres not much difference, percentage gain wise. OSH attracting takeover premium perhaps?. Is the issue of WPL being taken over dead & buried. If QAN can get the green light is anything & everything fair game for the equity funds or major oilers?.


----------



## chops_a_must (2 February 2007)

Dr Doom said:
			
		

> Comparing WPL & OSH theres not much difference, percentage gain wise.



I was talking about MACD etc.


----------



## MiningGuru (5 February 2007)

Starting to move.

I think that it has bottomed, and will again re-test old highs.

Up 62c so far.

Should push into the $40s soon


----------



## pacer (5 February 2007)

I just went long at $37.82, 2000 shares....could have jumped out for a day trade on that rise but I am thinking on a 2 week outlook.....all is looking good for this one me thinks....

oil up, cold snap in the US, more bombs in Iraq.....it's all adding up...


----------



## >Apocalypto< (5 February 2007)

pacer said:
			
		

> I just went long at $37.82, 2000 shares....could have jumped out for a day trade on that rise but I am thinking on a 2 week outlook.....all is looking good for this one me thinks....
> 
> oil up, cold snap in the US, more bombs in Iraq.....it's all adding up...




Pacer,

i agree the externals look great!

I put i cfd contract on it today but i just could not bring myself to hold it,

call me dumb and whatever else people, but i just don't think i can have a really bullish opinion of wpl till it shows it can hold above $40 the last resistance level. ( my trend line) 

but in other tid bits market depth is heavily in the buyers favor!

I am watching.............


----------



## >Apocalypto< (7 February 2007)

failing again 

looks great for a short right now


----------



## Dutchy3 (18 February 2007)

I believe I see WPL clearly now. This picture has taken 6 months to evolve and will resolve soon (2 - 6 weeks).

I'd be very circumspect to call this a short .... given its reaction of my blue line. At the same time this is not a buy. 

For the next little while this stock will continue to wedge.

Ultimatley I believe this will resolve itself in favour of the BULL's .... interestingly I do have a long position is OSH as this does seem to be in advance of WPL at this point in time.


----------



## chops_a_must (22 February 2007)

Did anyone find it absolutely offensive and repulsive that the Woodside CEO did all his interviews today in front of didgeridoos?


----------



## Knobby22 (22 February 2007)

Where were the reporters? (just kidding)

Woodside have the most pro-aboriginal policies of any Australian public company. There are many councils and states providing lip service but Woodside is doing its upmost to encourage the local aboriginals to get management positions in the company as well as aiding their education and deliberately creating jobs. 

I have no problem with the aboriginals showing their support. 

(OK indigenous peoples who we should thank at every public gathering, I so dislike lip service.)


----------



## chops_a_must (22 February 2007)

Knobby22 said:
			
		

> Where were the reporters? (just kidding)
> 
> Woodside have the most pro-aboriginal policies of any Australian public company. There are many councils and states providing lip service but Woodside is doing its upmost to encourage the local aboriginals to get management positions in the company as well as aiding their education and deliberately creating jobs.
> 
> ...



You are kidding me right? 'Cos I'm laughing about that! You do realise there have been protests in Freo each week about Woodside's illegal actions don't you?

http://mc2.vicnet.net.au/home/dampier/web/vandal.html


----------



## billhill (22 February 2007)

Hey i went to school with a few aboriginals who were heavily supported by woodside. A couple of them now work for the company. Good on woodside, its more then most other companies do.


----------



## Knobby22 (22 February 2007)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> You are kidding me right? 'Cos I'm laughing about that! You do realise there have been protests in Freo each week about Woodside's illegal actions don't you?
> 
> http://mc2.vicnet.net.au/home/dampier/web/vandal.html




They are not illegal. Government approval has been given.

The issues are very complex and involve three aboriginal communities.


----------



## chops_a_must (22 February 2007)

billhill said:
			
		

> Hey i went to school with a few aboriginals who were heavily supported by woodside. A couple of them now work for the company. Good on woodside, its more then most other companies do.



Most companies don't destroy ancient art work either.


----------



## Dutchy3 (24 February 2007)

Price and Volume action Thursday and Friday last week is significant.

WPL will see 4000 before 3650 again.


----------



## reece55 (24 February 2007)

Dutchy3 said:
			
		

> Price and Volume action Thursday and Friday last week is significant.
> 
> WPL will see 4000 before 3650 again.




Hi Dutchy

By the way, in most of the price reviews I have seen you have a look at, most of the time you are right on the mark...... Credit where credits due....

I am with you here..... I am very tempted to open a position here..... Oil is due for a recovery, financials for WPL were good (although interesting reserve quote!) and the price action is starting to look like that down trending action for the last 10 months may be coming to an end....

Keep watching this one...

Cheers


----------



## Sean K (24 February 2007)

Have to agree. Some resistance at $39, that if broken would confirm up trend. Short term chart shows higher lows. Long term below has most resistance at $40.00 in resumption of up trend. Momentum up.


----------



## Dutchy3 (5 March 2007)

Well

Got this one right ... I'm in cash

All Long positions closed out


----------



## GRTRADER (15 March 2007)

Any thoughts on woodside over the next 12 months?

When I was over in WA a year ago everyone seemed to be talking about them but their shares havent performed very well at all.


----------



## Bluebeard (16 March 2007)

Id also be interested to see what people think, ive never held it, but at these levels its now on my consideration list.


----------



## Dutchy3 (26 March 2007)

I know I keep banging on about this .... WPL has just about exhausted its sellers ... All the trading since my last post has been strong ... when it passes 5000 in the next 12 months current prices are going to seem a bit ho hum


----------



## Sean K (26 March 2007)

Dutchy3 said:


> I know I keep banging on about this .... WPL has just about exhausted its sellers ... All the trading since my last post has been strong ... when it passes 5000 in the next 12 months current prices are going to seem a bit ho hum



Looks good chartwise Dutchy. Iran helping a bit. Is that $5000 dollars, or $50? LOL. As per my post above, I reckon it needs to crack $40 for uptrend to resume. Till then it's continued sideways and/or down. Fundamenatally where is the increase in sp going to come from? POI appreciation? Would have to look like cracking $100 again wouldn't it? Acquisition? Would have to find some pretty undervalued assets that brought surprises to the upside. Takeover? Maybe BHP will eventually buy them for around 50 bucks and then split off all their Oil into a new company??


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 March 2007)

1. US inventory data suggests the US at least is consuming more oil than it is producing and importing. Given the size of the US market, odds are that inventories elsewhere aren't rising at a pace that would offset the US declines - so the world as a whole is burning faster than it is pumping. That's obviously bullish for oil prices.

2. The formation of a natural gas version of OPEC is the worst possible news for gas consumers. But Woodside's a significant producer and exporter of LNG so ought to benefit to the extent that the new cartel actually results in higher gas prices.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (26 March 2007)

I went long today and so did many others.


----------



## michael_selway (26 March 2007)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> I went long today and so did many others.




**** what other good oilers out there?

thx

MS

*WPL - Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2006 2007 2008 2009 
EPS 212.4 205.0 276.0 241.8 
DPS 126.0 124.3 154.8 164.0 *


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (26 March 2007)

michael_selway said:


> **** what other good oilers out there?
> 
> thx
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Blow (26 March 2007)

michael_selway said:


> **** what other good oilers out there?




Michael, perhaps this question is better suited to a general oil thread. Lets try and keep the discussion here focussed on WPL.



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> I went long today and so did many others.




Snake, would appreciate some reasons for your decision.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (26 March 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Michael, perhaps this question is better suited to a general oil thread. Lets try and keep the discussion here focussed on WPL.
> 
> 
> 
> Snake, would appreciate some reasons for your decision.



Because it had a good early start to the day and volume was positive representing the trails of buyers and sellers communicating via their brokers. 
It looks bullish Joe.  But that is in my context - ramp disclaimer.
Cheers


----------



## vishalt (27 March 2007)

I'm going to buy WPL on a dip.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (27 March 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Michael, perhaps this question is better suited to a general oil thread. Lets try and keep the discussion here focussed on WPL.
> 
> 
> 
> Snake, would appreciate some reasons for your decision.




I went long yesterday Joe.

Reasons on a weekly it had good volume and it broke resistance looking like a break out that could follow though, unlike the last god know how many failed times he he he.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (28 March 2007)

vishalt said:


> I'm going to buy WPL on a dip.




Will the gap fill or not? That is the question.
I resisted the temptation to top up again today. I'll wait and see what happens over the next few days.


----------



## vishalt (28 March 2007)

hope so, $40 is a big test for WPL


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2007)

Well done to those that went long not long ago on this. Resistance at $40, but looks like momentum will carry it through IMO.

Probably depends on how the Iran situation unfolds, but doesn't look great to me...


----------



## toothfairy (30 March 2007)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Will the gap fill or not? That is the question.
> I resisted the temptation to top up again today. I'll wait and see what happens over the next few days.




Hi there,
I have seen the term "will the gap(s) fill or not " used in numerous places, some justified, some not. Can someone in the know please explain with reasons and proofs that this is really that important? Or just a saying, i.e. what are the chances of this or that if they are filled or not.
I can tell you why there are gaps, it is purely because our ASX is not a 24 hours trading plaform, and things do happen when we are sleeping; like war can start, oil prices can go up or down by a lot etc.
Thanks, and don't want to sound sceptical, just analytical!

Cheers


----------



## Sean K (13 April 2007)

kennas said:


> Well done to those that went long not long ago on this. Resistance at $40, but looks like momentum will carry it through IMO.
> 
> Probably depends on how the Iran situation unfolds, but doesn't look great to me...



Still looks good to push though after some consolidation at 40 resistance.


----------



## noirua (15 April 2007)

I don't expect anyone cares, but anyway: I bought this stock under the name "Woodside Lakes Entrance oil " in 1967 and 1982, and sold out in 1997. That was 9 years too soon.

I believe Warren Buffett did say "hold for ever", in answer to a question put to him. A pity I wasn't listening.

Good Luck.


----------



## vishalt (16 April 2007)

yeah a pity you sold it that early really, but i think a lot of other people would have as well - like when the market crashes etc


----------



## MiningGuru (2 May 2007)

WPL has broken through above $40.

This was a resistance point and if it closes above this, it will be an indicator of a new upward trend.

I beleive this share will significantly push ahead over the next few weeks with a target of $50+


----------



## TheAbyss (2 May 2007)

MiningGuru said:


> WPL has broken through above $40.
> 
> This was a resistance point and if it closes above this, it will be an indicator of a new upward trend.
> 
> I beleive this share will significantly push ahead over the next few weeks with a target of $50+




Why $50? 

I hold so am eager for good news guru. $50 would be fantastic. I figured WPL would need to increase their returns via LNG to get to the $50 area.


----------



## Holdon (3 May 2007)

I managed to get my overnight bid taken out at $40.10 this morning on a long CFD trade, I see breaking $40 as a good sign, and WPL has been oversold for some time IMO.

80c up as I type, and finding support.......


----------



## Sean K (3 May 2007)

It's holding OK. If it does maintain this position, it's a confirmed breakout from April 06 downtrend. Not to say it's in an uptrend now, could just go sideways for a while. Making another higher high and low, and I'd have to think again. Maybe I'm been a bit conservative.


----------



## MiningGuru (3 May 2007)

This share has pushed on strongly today to be above $41.

I beleiv the assets of the company and its LNG expasion in WA are significantly undervalued. The share has not done much over that past year and I think it will test its previous highs of around $50


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 May 2007)

MiningGuru said:


> This share has pushed on strongly today to be above $41.
> 
> I beleiv the assets of the company and its LNG expasion in WA are significantly undervalued. The share has not done much over that past year and I think it will test its previous highs of around $50



Looking at the fundamentals, I think the market undervalues natural gas in general, especially that which is able to be sold as LNG. Many still seem to be thinking in terms of "cheap and abudant gas" which isn't really true anymore in the global market context.


----------



## Holdon (4 May 2007)

i GOTTA PU THIS ON 'outstanding breakout alerts....It looks sooo good!

Not bad for a top 20 stock!


How often do you see that guys?


----------



## Kauri (4 May 2007)

*Woodside mulls asset swap for Atlantic LNG* 

_3rd May 2007, 10:15 WST_ 

Woodside Petroleum may swap a stake in its proposed $10 billion Pluto liquefied natural gas project off northern WA for assets in the fastergrowing Atlantic market.

Chief executive Don Voelte said Woodside had received “very interesting offers” for a stake in Pluto and would decide by August whether to develop the project. Offers would not be considered until then, he said. 
“Pluto would never get sold for cash, we would want something of great value in return for it,” Mr Voelte said. 
“If Woodside is offered an opportunity that we believe is vastly superior than what we’ll give up with Pluto but works for another company, then we’ll consider that,” he said. 
Global LNG demand may more than triple by the end of next decade, with consumption in Europe and North America overtaking demand in Asia by about 2015, according to a Wood Mackenzie Consultants estimate. 
Assets in the so-called Atlantic Basin would give a bigger global reach to Woodside, which now counts on Asia for almost 90 per cent of total sales. 
Trading a stake in Pluto for a share in a project or asset held by an Atlantic region LNG producer, such as BG Group, may make sense, said Frank Harris, co-head of global LNG at Edinburgh-based Wood Mackenzie. 
“Woodside is the pre-eminent LNG player in the Pacific Basin and you’ve got BG in the Atlantic Basin,” Mr Harris said. “With those two companies there must be some interesting possibilities.” 
French group Total, which last year bought a stake in Inpex Holdings’ Icthys LNG project off WA, was the other obvious candidate with its interests in the Middle East and Nigeria, he said. 
Woodside’s board in December approved an initial $1.4 billion of spending on the 100 per cent-owned Pluto project and is due to give final approval for development by August, with a target of late 2010 to start deliveries to Japan. The project will triple the company’s LNG output. 
Woodside may either swap a stake in Pluto for a share in a venture that supplies LNG to Europe and the US or develop its own project for the Atlantic market through exploration. 
The Pluto project will have a capacity of 5 million to 6 million tonnes a year of LNG, costing between $6 billion and $10 billion, Woodside said in November. The company has deals to sell fuel from the project to Kansai Electric Power and Tokyo Gas, which are also negotiating to buy 5 per cent stakes in the venture while Woodside retains full control. 
While Woodside may be interested in an asset swap, “those are hard deals to put together”, Mr Voelte said. 
“At least until the final investment decision you should not expect anything but we have certainly catalogued what people have talked to us about, so that if we ever do turn that tap we can work on some existing ideas.” 
ConocoPhillips, the second-biggest US refiner, last year started LNG production at a plant in Darwin, while Chevron, Inpex and BHP Billiton are among companies proposing to develop projects in Australia. 
Woodside may also seek to enter the US and European LNG markets “through the drill-bit,” by exploration in countries such as Libya that may offer the potential for LNG supply to the both sides of the Atlantic Ocean, Mr Voelte said. 
“We look at it from a drill-bit perspective and we look at it from an M&A perspective,” he said. “Clearly other people have the same aspiration that we have so the opportunities aren’t just sitting there for our taking, you have to develop them.” 
ANGELA MACDONALD-SMITH


----------



## Dutchy3 (6 May 2007)

From my TA perspective here's why I called exhausted sellers 6 weeks ago.

The black weeks, highlighted in red, should of signaled lower prices to come. There were 3 of them and they effectively all failed. Three is magic for me ... I'm always looking for a breakout of the 3rd go ... if a stock does then I go with it ... conversely if it fails then experience tells me it probably will not on a forth  attempt either.

In the WPL case the bearish weeks failed to drive prices lower ... so they failed.

Now with a stock like WPL it rarely trades in a sideways band for too long so a move higher was on the cards ... just a matter of watching for the signals. The W/E 30/03/07 defeated, in one week, nearly 5 months of trading, this was the signal week for me ... and days in that week ...

Now we see the confirming break higher at the end of last week ... volumes not an issue as the 23M that traded on the W/E 30/03/07 stands out and will provide the bedrock for advances from here. 

If not long already .... its not too late .... just ensure MM is adequate as the logical place for a STOP is 38.50ish, and now with entry prices around 42.00ish we ahve 10% risk on entry ...


----------



## Holdon (7 May 2007)

I took profits today ($2.78), even though I believe there may be a few more cents in it before a slight fall.

If WPL were to fall tomorrow I would be tempted to get back in for another day or two.

That was a nice ride for some Quick profits anyway.


----------



## Sean K (23 May 2007)

This looks like it'll run a little more to me. Maybe up to the next resistance around 46 to 47 bucks. Gone well since the break through 40.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (24 May 2007)

kennas said:


> This looks like it'll run a little more to me. Maybe up to the next resistance around 46 to 47 bucks. Gone well since the break through 40.




Kennas,

I wasn't happy with the intent of today's buyers. I am happy to see it break 44 but it wasn't convincing enough to shake off sub 44 in too much of a hurry. I agree 46 plus will be realised and maybe we'll see 50ish by the end of year. MAYBE. 

Just some thoughts.


----------



## GreatPig (13 June 2007)

Woodside looking like it's formed a small head and shoulders formation. Downside target somewhere around $41.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## CanOz (13 June 2007)

GreatPig said:


> Woodside looking like it's formed a small head and shoulders formation. Downside target somewhere around $41.
> 
> Cheers,
> GP




Yeah GP, this came up on one of my scans for shorts last nite...wasn't quite convinced of the setup though so i've got on watch...

Cheers,


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (13 June 2007)

CanOz said:


> Yeah GP, this came up on one of my scans for shorts last nite...wasn't quite convinced of the setup though so i've got on watch...
> 
> Cheers,




Short?

Man you are game.

A short sell should have weakness in the background not just consolidation. 

WPL has strenght in the background followed by some indecision. Hardly proof for a short.

Good luck.


----------



## GreatPig (14 June 2007)

Back up 3% again at the moment, bringing it back above the neckline of the head and shoulders.

Wonder if that means it's a failed H&S, or just a last attempt to get back up there...

GP


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 June 2007)

Cup and handles don't mean much when these things come up. 

'Woodside soars on talk of merger with BG Group'
http://www.smh.com.au/news/business...r-with-bg-group/2007/06/14/1181414460328.html


----------



## mattyroo (15 June 2007)

Woodside's problems on the Chinguetti field are ever increasing. Cannot even average 11000 bopd at the moment. A huge letdown on the intended 75000 bopd.

Initial plans were for an offload every 2 weeks, last offload was over 2 months ago.

Will be surprised if they are still there in 6 months.


----------



## GREENS (15 June 2007)

mattyroo said:


> Woodside's problems on the Chinguetti field are ever increasing. Cannot even average 11000 bopd at the moment. A huge letdown on the intended 75000 bopd.
> 
> Initial plans were for an offload every 2 weeks, last offload was over 2 months ago.
> 
> Will be surprised if they are still there in 6 months.





Mattyroo where did you hear this from? Last I heard it was averaging around the 25000BOPD mark. Letdown is an understatement. This oil field has been a complete disaster and that is why all the prospects around it which have the potential for commercial development have not gone any further than the appraisal stage.


----------



## mattyroo (15 June 2007)

GREENS said:


> Mattyroo where did you hear this from? Last I heard it was averaging around the 25000BOPD mark. Letdown is an understatement. This oil field has been a complete disaster and that is why all the prospects around it which have the potential for commercial development have not gone any further than the appraisal stage.




I have a intimate knowledge of this project and know exactly how it is performong. If you want to know anything PM me.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 June 2007)

Who feels like shorting WPL now? Today it is up again like a champion in blue boxing shorts.


----------



## Lachlan6 (18 June 2007)

(WPL) looking solid at the moment with the recent break up through short term resistance. May find slight resistance at the $46.3-40 level being the 23.6% retracement from the all time highs to early this year's double bottom. RSI was painting a slightly worrying picture early with strong divergence however this has  been countered with todays move through this trendline in the RSI. I bought this with CFD's at $41.75 and scaled in today again, as I reckon oil is the place to be in at the moment. Definently on track to retest old highs in my opinion.


----------



## MiningGuru (20 June 2007)

The Australian 20/6/07
ROYAL Dutch Shell is believed to be testing the political waters before launching another tilt at Woodside Petroleum, after rumours hit the market that the Anglo-Dutch oil giant has Woodside on its radar again.

In 2001, Treasurer Peter Costello cited national interest when he vetoed Shell's hostile $10 billion bid to take control of Woodside, in which it has a 34 per cent stake.

But with an election expected before year's end, Shell is believed to be considering trying again.

Shell might believe it can persuade Mr Costello to change his mind once the election is behind him, or win over a new treasurer in the form of Labor's Wayne Swan.

Woodside shares yesterday rose 90c, or 2 per cent, to a new 12-month high at $46.85. They have now rallied almost 10 per cent since speculation that Woodside was a target emerged from London late last week.

In early London trade last night, shares in Shell were trading up nearly 0.5 per cent on the back of the speculation, at 2012p.

Treasury in Canberra was understood last night not to have received any official approaches about Shell again testing the waters.

The Treasurer's office said the rumours, which gained strong traction in the trading session yesterday, were the first it had heard of the news.

Mr Costello holds ultimate control of the Foreign Investment Review Board, which rejected the initial approach by Shell to gain full control.

The Government would be keen to avoid any corporate scandal in the lead-up to the election, having already battled Telstra and the fallout over the collapsed Qantas private equity deal.

Its management of the economy is seen as the number one platform of the Government's bid for the election, meaning it would want a smooth campaign.

A Shell spokesman in London last night said it too had been made aware of the second-guessing which drove Woodside shares higher. "I have heard the rumours but we don't comment on merger and acquisition speculation," the spokesman said.

Since the first decision by the FIRB, Woodside has repaid the Government's faith by expanding the North West Shelf liquefied natural gas project, and it is also proposing to spend $10 billion on its Pluto LNG project offshore from WA.

The share market now values Woodside at almost $32 billion, more than three times Shell's 2001 offer.

A key driver for Shell would be securing for itself Woodside's rising LNG growth profile in a market in which Asian LNG demand is on the rise.

Shell's Asia-Pacific growth plans were crimped last year when Russia forced it to cede control of its Sakhalin-II LNG project on Sakhalin Island bordering the Pacific.

Mr Costello blocked Shell's bid because he was concerned that Shell might pursue gas projects offshore at the expense of domestic expansion.

UK broker Cazenove has speculated that BG (British Gas) Group might bid for Woodside with Shell's support.

Industry publication LNG Intelligence yesterday became the latest to report that Shell might be considering bidding for Woodside, following a Dow Jones report that the oil giant was planning a post-election bid.

"It (a Shell bid) is entirely logical," Morgan Stanley's oil analyst in Melbourne, Stuart Baker, told The Australian.

"It is the only proposition that makes any sense."

In the past Woodside has been touted as a target for China's CNOOC and global miner BHP Billiton.


----------



## Sean K (20 September 2007)

Interesting chart. Well, to me anyway. 

Wonder how it will go this time attacking all time highs around 50 bucks? 

Big cup there. Is that an inverse H&S? 

I'm surprised this has remained independant.


----------



## Kauri (20 September 2007)

Hi Kennas,
                I've been waiting for an opportunity to get in on WPL for a while as well... but fear I have confused myself with my count on it.   ..
  Despite oil reaching (recent??) all time highs, low US inventories et al, I for some reason am looking for a decline into a *W(4)* ???   
 Cheers
..........Kauri


----------



## Sean K (20 September 2007)

Kauri said:


> Hi Kennas,
> I've been waiting for an opportunity to get in on WPL for a while as well... but fear I have confused myself with my count on it.   ..
> Despite oil reaching (recent??) all time highs, low US inventories et al, I for some reason am looking for a decline into a *W(4)* ???
> Cheers
> ..........Kauri



Thanks Kauri. POO has to consolidate soon. Perhaps that'll coincide with a pullback? Unless the Frogs start WW4 with Iran I suppose....Show the chart to the budgie and see what he's got to say!


----------



## Kauri (20 September 2007)

kennas said:


> Thanks Kauri. POO has to consolidate soon. Perhaps that'll coincide with a pullback? Unless the Frogs start WW4 with Iran I suppose....Show the chart to the budgie and see what he's got to say!




  It's a tad early in the morning here in Perth for him to fire up but I asked his mate... two chirps and straight into the bath... mmm.. wonder if there is a message for me there??? :bath:
Cheers
...Kauri


----------



## kerosam (24 September 2007)

$50 could be a physcological barrier to hold... 'profit taking' tomorrow i think...

anyone following BHP & RIO? appears to be overbought (RSI)...


----------



## Ferret (12 November 2007)

6% drop today with no announcements.  

Wonder if this is related to the story that BHP might sell its oil interests to fund the run at RIO?  Perhaps the market is nervous that Woodside might be a buyer.

Ferret


----------



## M34N (12 November 2007)

Ferret said:


> 6% drop today with no announcements.
> 
> Wonder if this is related to the story that BHP might sell its oil interests to fund the run at RIO?  Perhaps the market is nervous that Woodside might be a buyer.
> 
> Ferret




Possible. A lot of the resource stocks which performed well on Friday pulled back today, probably more profit taking than anything. US dollar rebounded a touch from record lows, pushing the price of oil down, in the short term there may be a pullback in WPL and other oil stocks, but I think if there's more bad news in the US economy, which has some important statistics coming out this week, it could push the commodity higher, and most likely, up across the $100US p/b price which so many have been saying for a while. All it takes is more volatility and anything can happen.

I'm personally predicting a bounce in oil up to $100US p/b, will most likely see traders try to push it higher to clear that psychological barrier. It'll most likely have to happen eventually.


----------



## Kauri (24 November 2007)

Woodside Petrleoum Limited....
on the *weekly* chart is starting to look interesting again... 
Cheers
..........kauri


----------



## Lucky_Country (22 December 2007)

WPL seems too have support around $46.
Up yesterday on news that LNG will have a year on year growth of 7% worldwide.
DOW up 200 points, oil up, natural gas up, should see a rally in the sp through jan.
Production figures will be interesting in Jan with new production coming on stream maybe an increased dividend as well due too the sale of Mauitania assets.
All just speculation any thoughts ?


----------



## Lucky_Country (27 December 2007)

Looking stong today !
Completion of Mauritania assets today and the market seems too like that a bit of an underachieving asset.
LNG the future of WPL


----------



## Trader Paul (27 December 2007)

Hi folks,

WPL ... has a significant and positive time cycle in play now, 
that should keep the rally going strong, until the end of the
first week, in 2008 .....

..... expecting further news (about finances???), around 03012008 ... 

Happy New Year

   paul



=====


----------



## Lucky_Country (27 December 2007)

Good too see you have started coverage of WPL TP one of my favourite stocks over the next 5 years.
Pluto under constuction takeover speculation WPL could rocket anytime


----------



## grace (27 December 2007)

Lucky_Country said:


> Good too see you have started coverage of WPL TP one of my favourite stocks over the next 5 years.
> Pluto under constuction takeover speculation WPL could rocket anytime




Wasn't there a takeover attempt a long time ago.....and it was found not in the national interest...or something along those lines.  Someone with more knowledge could you please advise...(I remember reading of this...)  Can't provide the facts though....


----------



## Lucky_Country (27 December 2007)

Last takeover attempt was by Shell they now own 34 % of WPL.
Things changed are new government maybe a new Aus bidder maybe BHP all speculation but WPL have world class assets in a stable political enviroment close too asia.
Another scenario is BHP takeover RIO they then divest their oil and gas assets too WPL and reduce debt.


----------



## doctorj (27 December 2007)

Shell had a crack at Woodside which was ultimately blocked by the Foreign Investment Review Board.

http://www.senatorchapman.com/trwood.htm
http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cach...stment+review+board"&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=4&gl=au
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/money/main.jhtml?xml=/money/2001/01/18/cnshel18.xml


----------



## chops_a_must (27 December 2007)

Lucky_Country said:


> Last takeover attempt was by Shell they now own 34 % of WPL.
> Things changed are new government maybe a new Aus bidder maybe BHP all speculation but WPL have world class assets in a stable political enviroment close too asia.
> Another scenario is BHP takeover RIO they then divest their oil and gas assets too WPL and reduce debt.





I don't think any government would be dumb enough to see WPL taken over by a foreign company. After all, it was the WA state government that single handedly kept them going in the 15 years they couldn't turn a profit. Plus all the millions in infrastructure us WAins have paid for them, that we will never get a return on. You can't guilt trip a foreign company like you can Woodside...


----------



## Lucky_Country (27 December 2007)

Personally im quite happy too hold WPL over the next 5 years without a takeover.
WPL will become a major global oil and gas company in the years ahead
As I said maybe BHP diest there oil and gas assets too WPL they are partners in a number of ventures


----------



## M34N (27 December 2007)

Was assuring to see WPL close just short of $50 today, it was hovering around the $46 and $48 range for most of the last month really, fought a lot of resistance at $48 (on three separate occasions that I can remember) in the last few weeks, seems positive. Has been hit hard unfairly since November (or was it early December??) after its results were released, still think this has a bit of room to go higher especially if the price of oil continues as it has been lately.


----------



## Knobby22 (27 December 2007)

I'm a bit disappointed. After all the bad news I was expecting the price to drop at least 20% and sold some of my shares in expectation. 

I can't see the price justification at present though long term (over 3 years) Woodside will still be a good investment.


----------



## Lucky_Country (28 December 2007)

WPL on a roll higher oil prices set too continue over the northern hemisphere winter.
In the mean time increased production from there new oil producing fields maybe some news on discoverys in the NW of Aus.
Pluto and the NWS will be constantly under the microscope whilst construction nears completion.
Maybe these are the bargin prices never too be seen again ?
All just my humble opinion


----------



## Lucky_Country (31 December 2007)

Still showing strenth in depth with oil price setteling at around $96 a barrel for now anyway with more upside forecast.
Looking forward to the half year reports and dividend paid.


----------



## Lucky_Country (2 January 2008)

WPL still rising even though oil dropped very slightly.
Pluto construction will be the backbone of WPL sp over the next 2 years and NWS Train 5 approaching completion will also help push it along.
Maybe more LNG deals being signed and a peak oil theory will also be beneficial.


----------



## Buddy (2 January 2008)

Fire is reported at karratha LNG operation. 
I dont know the full extent of it yet but understand the plant has undergone ESD.  Unless it is a minor fire (although understand to be in substation) with not impact on startup in short term, I doubt if rise in share price today will hold.


----------



## Lucky_Country (2 January 2008)

Just when you think you have hit a purple patch then along comes a fire !
Production back tommorrow but feel that NWS has become a bit less important too WPL only 14% ownership still very important but focus for WPL is Pluto and Browse Basin and new oil production projects.
Exploration will hopefully come up trumps in both of these areas and the it should real hit blue sky !


----------



## chops_a_must (8 January 2008)

I think it should be a concern that WPL did not hit all time highs alongside the record oil price.

And as I said a few days back, any weakness in oil, and I'd be shorting this. Oil has a few gaps to fill IMO before it holds above $100 I think.

However, WPL is showing remarkable strength, so I'm not confident of it reaching my eventual target of about 42.50.


----------



## Kauri (11 February 2008)

Woodside Petroleum has agreed to buy the Northwest Shelf oil assets held by Royal Dutch Shell for around 400 MLN AUD. There have been no details on how the purchase will be financed


----------



## ithatheekret (11 February 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> I think it should be a concern that WPL did not hit all time highs alongside the record oil price.
> 
> And as I said a few days back, any weakness in oil, and I'd be shorting this. Oil has a few gaps to fill IMO before it holds above $100 I think.
> 
> However, WPL is showing remarkable strength, so I'm not confident of it reaching my eventual target of about 42.50.




Yes but with Skippy at nice levels WPL is selling in AUD and doing nicely , much the same as BHP and it oil sales . It's this where the arguement for a basket price on oil , probably get's its foundations . Not happy with the gas margins though on a business prospective , moral is the better foundation .

If you look at the shelf area and the surrounding leases etc. it doesn't look like much on a map , but the gas there is going way too cheap to the US .
But we must do something to protect the Northern Hemisphere , if we have gas in the Southern region we should ensure there a nice warm group of trading partners in the North . The Shelf itself has enough gas there to keep the Australian domestic supply up in self sufficiency areas for many decades , but we want the oil . That's where the margins increase beautifully . Got to get the gas off first .......... ay but.

Good to see you back chops too , you been  w   w   wwwor   that word ?


----------



## M34N (25 February 2008)

So no-one has any interest in this one? It went ex-div today, 55 cents, and it still managed to finish up some 78 cents, so really a gain of $1.33. Seems to be unstoppable lately, have been holding this actually since November last year, the only stock I didn't sell during the last crash, and its performed nicely. Anyone willing to keep holding this or even buy in now? I'm speculating on a further rise in the price of oil given the tensions in the Middle East again with Turkey/Iraq and the usual Iranian war-mongering.

I think this is still a dollar or so off its all time highs set a while back, and with the near record oil price... all signs point to further upside IMO


----------



## Lucky_Country (25 February 2008)

Profit taking will soon drive WPL back too around $46 combined with a drop in the price of oil as the northern hemisphere winter draws too a close


----------



## vishalt (25 February 2008)

Lower oil prices are better for Woodside's margins. 

Man what a good investment this company is, ridiculously good pipeline but just scared to buy it at $55.


----------



## 56gsa (26 February 2008)

Lucky_Country said:


> Profit taking will soon drive WPL back too around $46 combined with a drop in the price of oil as the northern hemisphere winter draws too a close




hope you're right Lucky_Country cause i sold a parcel today hoping to buy more on a drop...  wasn't convinced it would push through $56, indices are turning and run up has been so rapid is there a couple of gaps to fill?

On the weekly the band between $48.50 and $52 looks interesting when compared with fib on todays price (not shown), and support at $47 if they fail


----------



## ShareIt (26 February 2008)

This stock is flying!!! Today was the first sign of profit taking... Just waiting for the first sign of a turn and will look to buy at around $50... might short it on the way down


----------



## M34N (26 February 2008)

I came within about 2 cents of selling this at $56.95 sometime this morning, but I wasn't at the computer and couldn't re-adjust the sell order. Oh well, lets hope its up again tomorrow  Will probably get out tomorrow irrespective just to close down a position and sit back and watch a little.

A drop down to $46 again? Big call, thats 15-20% down from here virtually, it's all going to depend on the price of oil really, so you can't say that with much certainty -- all it's going to take to push the price of oil above $100 again is another incident in Iraq, Iran, Turkey, another battle with Exxon and Venezuela, a refinery shutdown, hurricane, etc. Too many factors on the positive side for oil lately.

Also interesting to note that WPL's peers today (namely STO, AED, OSH) all down, although STO's been on a moderate decline since its results last week.


----------



## Gekko (27 February 2008)

Oil price looking a little toppy. WPL is rather expensive atm. They are far better opportunities elsewhere. I am contemplating taking a short position.


----------



## TheAbyss (27 February 2008)

Gekko said:


> Oil price looking a little toppy. WPL is rather expensive atm. They are far better opportunities elsewhere. I am contemplating taking a short position.





Is that a shorters ramp Gekko?

Hmm Oil is surging and WPL is on a run, cant believe people are not jumping on WPL. I am gonna get some , i think.

Just jokes Gekko Are you after confirmation that shorting is the way to go with WPL or linviting comment?


----------



## M34N (27 February 2008)

Well I dumped mine at $57.05 this afternoon, not sure the oil inventory data coming out of the US tonight will be good (hasn't been good for the past few weeks) so expecting a drop in US crude price tonight.

This stock went from a low of $40.XX in Jan to a near record high $57.31 today -- I wonder how much longer this run can continue? From what I can see, the past 12 sessions have seen 11 days where its share price close UP from the previous close, highly unusual, including a day which went ex-dividend. 

Maybe shorting this stock now isn't such a bad idea!


----------



## Fester (28 February 2008)

New to this discussion.
Interested on any comments re the reasons for the turn around in direction of WPL on Feb 28th?


----------



## kiwiseven (13 March 2008)

Has anyone heard any rumours about Woodside farming into either Desire Petroleum or Rockhopper Exploration?  Both DES and RKH are UK listed on AIM and exploring for oil around the Falkland Islands.


----------



## Gekko (5 May 2008)

Approaching recent all time highs again. If it fails to break through, could be opportunity to take some profit or put some shorts in, particulary given the fact that index's are approaching technical resistence levels (ie, DOW 13100) after having quickly rallied 14% from the lows. If it breaks through above recent high, hold or accumulate more


----------



## sarm (13 May 2008)

Hi Everyone

I am just wondering about todays WPL performance. It rose 3% during the course of the day, while its peers fell as crude prices dropped. Does anyone have a good explaination? I mean 3% is rather substanital!


----------



## Lukeyz (13 May 2008)

Will WPL open lower tomorrow morning due to the fuel excise being removed in the 2008 budget??? Or already priced in??

Cheers


----------



## agro (15 May 2008)

> *Govt hits back at Woodside over tax slug*
> 
> The Rudd government has hit back at gas giant Woodside Petroleum, saying its new tax slug on light crude oil from the North West Shelf is fair.
> 
> ...



http://news.smh.com.au/business/govt-hits-back-at-woodside-over-tax-slug-20080515-2ei5.html

thoughts?


----------



## sarm (15 May 2008)

Prices at 63 dollars... not sure how to comment... I dont think this effects the share in any way... The price of crude is has dropped over night yet we still see a share price increase into new territory... WTH?


----------



## juw177 (15 May 2008)

agro said:


> http://news.smh.com.au/business/govt-hits-back-at-woodside-over-tax-slug-20080515-2ei5.html
> 
> thoughts?




I can't fault the decision. It is good to see the government is standing up to the powerful lobby groups and act in the interest of the citizens.


----------



## Knobby22 (16 May 2008)

juw177 said:


> I can't fault the decision. It is good to see the government is standing up to the powerful lobby groups and act in the interest of the citizens.




As long as they spend the money wisely. That's the rub.

Interesting how the price jumped, possibly must have been known by insiders before hand who shorted and had to get back in.


----------



## prana (19 May 2008)

Massive rally today. Are there take over rumours or Chinese interest in the company, or just a rally in oil ?


----------



## Uncle Festivus (19 May 2008)

prana said:


> Massive rally today. Are there take over rumours or Chinese interest in the company, or just a rally in oil ?




Looks like a general rally in energy stocks, XEJ up 4.5%. Looks impressive! Maybe parabolic blow-off top?


----------



## MRC & Co (19 May 2008)

Uncle Festivus said:


> Maybe parabolic blow-off top?




I hope so 

I'm looking for some kind of retracement in oil so I can get in, even if simply as a hedge to how much my car costs to drive around !

Para blow-off top would be even better!


----------



## Uncle Festivus (19 May 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> I hope so
> 
> I'm looking for some kind of retracement in oil so I can get in, even if simply as a hedge to how much my car costs to drive around !
> 
> Para blow-off top would be even better!




FWIW, i've taken a short here @ 6860. Unless it's something more than a reaction to the GS report saying oil will average $140 this year then we could get a fall back after this strong rally? Brave lemmings buying at $68.90 top? STO up over 7% too.


----------



## ShareIt (19 May 2008)

Only the smart will take a short if you know what i mean I ain't a hungry chicken that needs feeding I'm waiting for a $70 touch


----------



## agro (19 May 2008)

far out
wonder whats going on!!

certainly not just the oil at 128 :S..

they mentioned on sky news today that shell wanted them a while back but was rejected

edit - santos up too


----------



## Uncle Festivus (19 May 2008)

ShareIt said:


> Only the smart will take a short if you know what i mean I ain't a hungry chicken that needs feeding I'm waiting for a $70 touch



Yes, looks like going para all right - 10% now! There's your $70 one touch!!! Put another short on the fire . Goldman Sachs ramp has a lot of explaining to do?


----------



## Uncle Festivus (19 May 2008)

That little episode just added some $4.4 Billion to the market cap!!


----------



## The Once-ler (19 May 2008)

agro said:


> they mentioned on sky news today that shell wanted them a while back but was rejected




Wasn't it a few years ago when shell wanted Woodside?
When they were $13 or so?

......................................


----------



## M34N (19 May 2008)

Also heard the rumor about an offer from Shell on Sky News. Would explain the rally in the whole sector, definitely speculative buying given we've had bigger rallies in the oil price and nothing near this kind of gain. Seemed to have rocketed off around midday too.

Spewing I sold this one a while back! 

But yeah, a short now seems the goods, don't _think_ there's any basis for this rally, odds are it's just speculation. But would recommend waiting until a drop in the crude oil price first before doing that, could still be a lot of bulls pushing up oil for a while longer, too much risk to go in yet either way.


----------



## jonojpsg (20 May 2008)

Hey all,
I was going to take a short on this this morning after seeing it run so hard yesterday but forgot until now.

Is anyone watching their screens though??  There is almost ZERO sell depth for WPL - currently 3000 sell and 300000 buy!!!!!

Also weird because there aren't ANY  sellers on the sell side and it still shows a total of 3000 shares

I've never seen this before - would have thought it would push the price up though??


----------



## ShareIt (20 May 2008)

I had a short on it yesterday at $70 but pulled out today... It seems to show too much strength at the moment and it simply looks like a pullback will form before another push up


----------



## Aussiest (21 August 2008)

Pity about the short at $70. But, it looks like it has broken through resistance of $56.00 today. Should be interesting.


----------



## cartel31 (25 August 2008)

Charts are looking good. Energy sector has been doing well lately with all the good reporting comming out for oil stocks. 

Woodside is going to report its second half earning on Wednesday. So it is going to have record earnings no doubt on the back of high oil prices last FYI. 

IMO I'm expecting a 5% to 10% jump on Wednesday, hopefully.

I'm still new at this so everyone do your own research!

Anyone else?


----------



## deadset (18 September 2008)

WPL's gotta be looking good right, with oil on the way back up and WPL at a support level.

$51 with oil in the 90's going back up.  I'm surmising it'd get back to around $58 soon.  Whatchya reckon ?


----------



## skunkmonkey (18 September 2008)

I don't think the normal rules apply this week!  WPL's share price will, like every other stock, depend on what events unfold in the money markets over the next few days.  It's just madness...


----------



## deadset (3 October 2008)

Comsec made me mad just then.

I'm trying to buy at $48, its says "cannot accept at market order" due to trading hours.  It was 10:43am.  So for the next 5 minutes I'm trying to place the order and it kept saying, "cannot accept".

Then it went to $50, then it finally accepted the order then promptly dropped below $50.

I'm fairly sure the W bracket stocks open at 10:16am normally ?
Does anyone know for sure when the W stocks opened this morning ?
Oh well, the daily min says $49.5, so maybe I was getting worked up over nothing.


----------



## dan-o (11 October 2008)

This one has dropped like everything else. At around $37 do people think this is good value? Im becoming interested in this stock...


----------



## prana (11 October 2008)

depends if you believe oil and LNG is likely to remain high. I'm holding mine through, and will accumulate again. The asset debt and operating revenue is insanity, to me these are cash cows of the current climate but who cares about those now - its the future demand for oil/energy and it depends what you think.


----------



## Lucky_Country (11 October 2008)

Trend is the freind  and WPL seems to have lost its market darling status with futher downside.
Long term it will be a big winner and a world class company.
A world leader in LNG with acerages everyone wants.


----------



## gerg (4 November 2008)

Hi there
Relooking at WPL it looks a good value proposition at current prices below $45 or so. Huntleys have it as a stock of the week.

Given its strong future with gas and LNG and the likely rebound in oil prices over time it llok slike a buy to me at current levels.

Thoughts anyone?

gerg


----------



## jet328 (4 November 2008)

gerg said:


> Given its strong future with gas and LNG and the likely rebound in oil prices over time it llok slike a buy to me at current levels.




I agree, picked up some the other week. Absolutely no idea if this is the bottom or not, but if you take a 3 to 5 year view I think this is an attractive level. 
The world is short energy and natural gas will become more popular in future years as it releases less CO2 per unit of energy compared to coal or oil.

Although, when Huntley's recommends something I get concerned...


----------



## PFWA85 (4 November 2008)

agreed with above comments, picked some up yesterday at $42. was abit annoyed though as a nearly bought some last week at 39.50 but cancelled the order, wish i didnt now. not too fussed though as i think either way at its current levels and the way things could head in the future, its a company to keep an eye on.


----------



## Sean K (24 November 2008)

I think we identified this one in the H&S thread and it made the target, plus some.

In a support zone here.

Looks like 5 down to my untrained eye. 

Is oil oversold?

hmmmmmm


----------



## basilio (24 November 2008)

Two issues on oil. World recession/depression will depress demand and certainly prices  for the immediate future.

However  the rapid depletion of current oil reserves from present production will see even a reduced demand hit even lower production levels. If we are to believe it,  the IEA (international Energy Agency) just released a report identifying the rapid depletion rate of most of the worlds large oil fields. I believe the figure was between 5% and 9% a year.


----------



## Bluebeard (24 November 2008)

Ive been researching the level of oil & gas reserves for WPL. From what I saw oil reserves seem very substantial but is there any way of determining how long these reserves for oil & gas will last based on what is actually determined?


----------



## golfmos123 (24 November 2008)

kennas said:


> I think we identified this one in the H&S thread and it made the target, plus some.
> 
> In a support zone here.
> 
> ...





Thanks Kennas - nice textbook chart for a H&S.  Looks to me like WPL at least is oversold.  Not really sure about POO in general though.  Would like to think that with OPEC looking to further cut production, that will build a floor under POO.  That might at least stop the haemorraging that has been going on with WPL.  Sadly I bought it when it was a bargain at $50.

Got to believe in those long term strategies.....


----------



## LJT (12 December 2008)

*Woodside- Voelte as director of WAN*

I have a small shareholding in Woodside. Other than that, no relationship past or present with Woodside nor any axe to grind with WPL. I do not think it is appropriate for Mr Voelte as a very well paid MD/CEO to take on a directorship of WAN. Surely, the basis of his Woodside remuneration is that he will devote his energy and time to his Woodside role. The Woodside Board would have approved Mr Voelte's new role - I cannot understand why they would agree to this. I doubt that if a middle ranking manager at Woodside wanted to take time off regularly to work at a second paid job during normal working hours, that that would be sanctioned. Isn't this part of the justification for the huge salaries paid to CEO's of publicly listed companies, that they give their all whilst in the role? This does not mean that they cannot have a life outside of their CEO role, but perhaps their spare time is better spent relaxing and recuperating from the demands of their full time role, so that they can better perform their role, rather than more of the same at another company.


----------



## Knobby22 (12 December 2008)

*Re: Woodside- Voelte as director of WAN*



LJT said:


> I have a small shareholding in Woodside. Other than that, no relationship past or present with Woodside nor any axe to grind with WPL. I do not think it is appropriate for Mr Voelte as a very well paid MD/CEO to take on a directorship of WAN. Surely, the basis of his Woodside remuneration is that he will devote his energy and time to his Woodside role. The Woodside Board would have approved Mr Voelte's new role - I cannot understand why they would agree to this. I doubt that if a middle ranking manager at Woodside wanted to take time off regularly to work at a second paid job during normal working hours, that that would be sanctioned. Isn't this part of the justification for the huge salaries paid to CEO's of publicly listed companies, that they give their all whilst in the role? This does not mean that they cannot have a life outside of their CEO role, but perhaps their spare time is better spent relaxing and recuperating from the demands of their full time role, so that they can better perform their role, rather than more of the same at another company.




I think you misunderstand the role of a CEO. It is to act to oversee the company and generally set its direction and agendas. The real work is done by others. It has absolutely nothing to do with feathering their own nest and going to functions on private jets.

With regard to directorships outside the company, any CEO would argue allows them to be better connected and has absolutely nothing at all to do with having an easy lucrative job when their CEO contract runs out.


----------



## nikemi (18 December 2008)

WPL at 44.00 in the pre-open against close of 36 yesterday. Have I missed something?

Has anywone heard anythings. That after oil went under 40, seems very strange! But again that is the market for you.


----------



## Trader Paul (23 December 2008)

Hi folks,

WPL in 2009 ..... expecting some big winners in the oil sector,
in the coming year, but January 2009 may bring some negative
surprises for some oilers ... most notably WPL, particularly around:

02-05012009 ... negative news expected

07012009 ... minor and positive cycle

16-23012009 ... 3 significant time cycles to bring
negative news for WPL ..... ???

STU will be another oiler that may suffer, with the cycles
detailed, above.

Soon after, STO and STX will also suffer, as several negative
time cycles come into play, between 23012009 and 20022009.

More later.

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## gfresh (26 December 2008)

Looking at starting to pick up some of this for the bottom draw. 

A little surprised it has not come down further to be honest? 

Looking at their majority oil side, we've had oil come down from $US140 to now ~$US36. Our dollar has come down from avg 90c to what may average around 65c. Assuming some sort of average of $US110bbl  down to $US40bbl for 09, that's $AUD122bbl (90) to $AUS62bbl (65), or nearly 50% reduction per barrel.

EPS forecast is 329.5cps for 08. According to WPL, production in 09 should be steady compared to 08. So if the profit per bbl is halved, 09 net profit could be considered down at least 30-40%

Currently trading at $32.90, on 08 P/E that's 10, but for 2009 can see no pricing of some 30-40% reduction in net profit,  which should price it at around $27, and that is generous.. 

At the moment seems to only be priced in a mere 20% fall in eps (at forward 12 p/e)

I assume Woodside would have not had full exposure to each of these movements due to longer-term contracts, but either seems like market has priced in a strong reduction in $AUD, and/or a higher oil price than $US40bbl in 2009 ?


----------



## Sean K (5 March 2009)

Anyone holding or watching?

Wonder if anyone more cashed up than us would like to bolt them on at these levels? Has been discussed quite a bit the past few years that they wouldn't stay independant for much longer, but they still are....

I assume when the downturn turns and people start driving their V12s SUVs in the USA, and the Chinese all replace the bike with a car that POO will recover, and so will WPL. 

I've got no idea how significant the recent gas descovry is.

ASX Announcement
Wednesday, 25 February 2009
MARTELL GAS DISCOVERY UPDATE
On 24 February 2009 Woodside reported a gas discovery in the Martell-1 exploration well in permit WA-404-P in Western Australia’s Carnarvon Basin.
Pressure testing of sandstones over an interval of 2778 metres to 3201 metres (MDRT*) *has confirmed a gross gas column of about 110 metres and the presence of a gas-water contact*.
The Martell-1 well is about 290 km from Karratha and 100 km north-west of the Pluto field. Water depth at the location is 1290 metres.
The Martell-1 discovery is expected to be followed by further drilling on the structural trend later in 2009.
Woodside Energy Ltd is Operator of WA-404-P and has a 50% equity interest. Hess Exploration (Carnarvon) Pty Ltd has the remaining 50% equity.

What's a 110m column sound like? Any clues?

At the moment doesn't seem to be going anywhere. I thought it may have been on the way up after getting through $36 but promptly fell. Now a little support at $32 with $36 again the resistance. I'm looking to see which one gives for direction.


----------



## grace (5 March 2009)

I am still holding Kennas from 2 years ago.  My buy price was $33 and the POO was about $50 then as I recall.  I guess I haven't lost any money on them, and have picked up some divs.  I call any buy into the good oil/gas stocks a good move.  Oil won't stay this low forever.


----------



## shag (8 March 2009)

yes the POO seems to have found a bottom. opec have made large cuts and even they must be able to get their sh-t togeather to get 60-80 bucks a barrel in this climate, rather than floating it away for sub 50.
they know they won't have it forever and have seen what peak oil does, ie the quick escalation to 150 a barrel.
gas is so clean and usable too. cng cars don't stink like todays petrol ones.
with todays technology its easily transportable also.
the world has far too much coal for its own good, unless we can get some form of carbon capture. bloody china has massive amounts of cr-p coal it will likely try to burn increasingly.


----------



## prana (9 March 2009)

I'm a holder - good company, solid assets and long oil (drop in exploration) supply side fundamentals, I picked up more. Contango agrees


----------



## gfresh (24 July 2009)

Results out today.. revenue down -14% on last quarter and same qtr last year (-36%). 

Q2 Production Revenue down: $938M vs $1090 Q2 08
YTD Revenue 2009 $2028.1 vs $2574.3 2008

Production is fairly steady 

So higher $AUD seems to be having a hit on their results (as per Santos), as to be expected I guess. Still waiting on the LNG to really up the $ numbers, still over a year away.


----------



## Sean K (3 August 2009)

Potential breakout through $45?

Operating at a pretty big PE which has always been the case. Maybe due to the growth potential, quality of assets and takeover spec factored in. The logical tie up with BHP lingers. Just a question whether BHP wants more O&G exposure I suppose.


----------



## shag (3 August 2009)

could bhp afford wpl and rio combined?
i thought rio alone was a stretch...
all three would really be the big australian.


----------



## dan-o (10 August 2009)

Does anyone who follows WPL closely think they are likely to raise equity??  ive been watching this one for a while but would like to know peoples thoughts...


----------



## jancha (9 September 2009)

Interesting interview with Don Voelte Chief Executive Officer of WPL on the subject of CSG. He stated that the company would never get into the CSG. Lots of negatives & that the smart buyers have sold out of it now that the hype has worn down & now the cost factor comes into it. He doesn't think it will even take off. Article in the Eureka Report 7th of Sept. Any thoughts on his comments?


----------



## TheAbyss (9 September 2009)

jancha said:


> Interesting interview with Don Voelte Chief Executive Officer of WPL on the subject of CSG. He stated that the company would never get into the CSG. Lots of negatives & that the smart buyers have sold out of it now that the hype has worn down & now the cost factor comes into it. He doesn't think it will even take off. Article in the Eureka Report 7th of Sept. Any thoughts on his comments?




Is that like the oil companies saying electric cars will never be mass produced or any other producer/ manufacturer saying the competition isn't really  competition to them?

CSG in Qld alone is equal to the oil energy reserves in WA so why wouldn't he maintain his defensive position? Its what he has to do as both share similar marketplaces.

The billions of dollars invested and planned expenditure to date belie the great Don's words of wisdom re CSG is dying. Yes it costs more to produce however that is offset by the large quantities available.

There is room for more than one energy source. Ask the power stations lining up to book their CSG  driven gas supplies to power their generators. Then consider the Asian conglomerates who are lining up to secure CSG produced LNG for their shores.

I own WPL for the Oil and LNG interests however i also have quite a few CSG plays and have ridden that wave for quite a few years now. CSG is a real threat to thermal coal not WPl so not sure why Don has been so vocal for so long about CSG not getting off the ground. Having said that, there are far too many existing Thermal coal driven power stations etc to say CSG will replace that medium however there are now more power stations being built to take gas so there is a future  for CSG make no mistake.  

To say it will not ever take off is ludicrous as there are a raft of multi-nationals already on board and driving htis industry. Yes things have slowed down for some consolidation however that doesn't mean there isnt a whole lot more to this ride. Actual sales and production are the tip of the ice berg so far. This will be a great story for decades or the next great energy source. Yes we will need oil for a very long time however LNG is the next wave not a play toy of the rich, it is a viable and marketable product so CSG is here to stay the only question is how big a part will it play?


----------



## cctrouble (9 September 2009)

TheAbyss said:


> Is that like the oil companies saying electric cars will never be mass produced or any other producer/ manufacturer saying the competition isn't really  competition to them?
> 
> CSG in Qld alone is equal to the oil energy reserves in WA so why wouldn't he maintain his defensive position? Its what he has to do as both share similar marketplaces.
> 
> ...




The third world will never take to electric cars so there's still a good market for petroleum companies.


----------



## gfresh (9 September 2009)

cctrouble said:


> The third world will never take to electric cars so there's still a good market for petroleum companies.




Wish to rethink? http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/02/business/global/02electric.html


----------



## TheAbyss (10 September 2009)

cctrouble said:


> The third world will never take to electric cars so there's still a good market for petroleum companies.




I have no doubt about that. My point is that there is room for Oil and LNG. If you believe that then you have to believe the CSG story because CSG will produce enough LNG to sustain a contribution to our energy guzzling planet for quite a while and at a healthy profit.

No it wont replace oil but it will certainly cement itself as a viable energy source which old mate Don at WPL is casting some doubt but as i have said previously, that is his responsibility as a Oil and Gas leader. WPL is a great company no doubt.


----------



## enigmatic (14 December 2009)

Announcement out today 
*Woodside Announces A$2.5 Billion Equity Raising *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01022048

Looks like they are doing a 1 for 12 accelerated renounceable entitlement at $42.1 a share i was interested does anyone know if there is a min share purchase. 

I was also looking through the presentation and it looks promising with the ramp up of production of LNG by WPL going from about 3mtpa -> 20mtpa within the next 10years.


----------



## skyQuake (14 December 2009)

enigmatic said:


> Announcement out today
> *Woodside Announces A$2.5 Billion Equity Raising *
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01022048
> 
> ...




Its pro-rata so probably no min share purchase (1 share maybe).
A bit of selling on the other oilers possibly to fund WPL entitlements.


----------



## Knobby22 (14 December 2009)

enigmatic said:


> Announcement out today
> *Woodside Announces A$2.5 Billion Equity Raising *
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01022048
> 
> ...




That explains the recent weakness in price. I couldn't work it out.

It would be foolish to not take up the offer imao. (the a stands for arrogant, I don't really seee how it can be humble.).


----------



## eddyeagle (16 December 2009)

I'm thinking of adding WPL to my portfolio as a long term investment as i'm bullish on the long term oil price and I like the LNG prospects, but I think it's important to get the entry point timing right. 

It's in a trading halt til the 17th with this capital raising and the SP is currently $47.18. Do people think the share price will take a bit of hit when it comes back online?


----------



## oldblue (16 December 2009)

The shares are already ex issue so when they resume trading tomorrow I would expect a bit of weakness from the previous close. Not a lot I wouldn't think and nowhere near the issue price of $42.10 but maybe somewhere around $44-$46.

At these levels it would be attractive to me and I could be a buyer.


----------



## vincent191 (16 December 2009)

Oldblue....I agree with you. Since it is only a 1 for 12 issue and at only a 10% discount, THERE IS NO WAY it will open at $42!!! I reckon maybe $46 and maybe even go up!!!!


----------



## oldblue (16 December 2009)

An article here from Bryan Frith of The Australian discusses the WPL issue and the rationale for this particular method of raising new equity.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/ene...r-equity-raising/story-e6frg8zx-1225810741297


----------



## skyQuake (28 January 2010)

All the selling from retail guys to raise money for the entitlement should be done by now (offer closes this fri).
Reversal could be in the cards here, buying pressure setting it green despite the $1 drop in oil again. Lets see where this closes (oh an oppies expiry too!)


----------



## aaronphetamine (22 February 2010)

Short of contacting Woodside Petroleum Investor Relations, can anyone shed some light on when the 2009 Full Year Results are due to be released? In previous years it was around the 18th of February. Ive gone through the Interem Results Booklet and Q4 Market Update and neither point to a precise day of the results and subsequent dividend release to the market. Its not on their website either. I find this a little poor considering every other company of that size and calibre lets their investors know reporting dates in advance. 

I am a shareholder of Woodside Petroleum.


----------



## Atomic (7 August 2010)

*WPL*

Can't find much on wpl.
So where are they heading up from here , possible yearly lows at $40 - $42.
there is some industrial action up north at their site and share price has been battered some what last 3 months


----------



## The_Snowman (7 August 2010)

*Re: WPL*



Atomic said:


> Can't find much on wpl.
> So where are they heading up from here , possible yearly lows at $40 - $42.
> there is some industrial action up north at their site and share price has been battered some what last 3 months




No easy answer on that ATM, a lot depends on the OIL price I believe, which recently broke $80 per BBL - see here - 

*INCREDIBLE CHARTS OIL $80*

Also, a lot depends on what your time frame is for trading, short term CFD or long term investing?

See the chart below, I'm sure the situation will be resolved one way or the other before too long - beware the ides of October ??? 

And if it does head lower, the $35.50 to $37.50 region would be an excellent buying opportunity - are we allowed to say that?


----------



## UMike (9 November 2010)

FYI


			
				Shell website said:
			
		

> Shell’s subsidiary, Shell Energy Holdings Australia Limited (“SEHAL”), has entered into an underwriting agreement with UBS AG, *for the sale of 78.34 million shares in Woodside*, representing 29.18% of its interest in Woodside and 10.0% of the issued capital in Woodside *at a price of **A$42.23 *per share. Upon completion of the sale, SEHAL will continue to own a 24.27% interest in Woodside. As part of this transaction, SEHAL has committed to retain its remaining shares in Woodside for a minimum of one year, with limited exceptions, including a sale to a strategic third party of an interest greater than 3% in Woodside provided the purchaser agrees to be bound by the same escrow restrictions to which SEHAL is subject or in pursuit of an acceptance to a bona fide takeover offer for Woodside.




Do you think this will affect the SP today and in the short term?
Why would they set a price $4.17 or almost 10% below Fridays opening price?


Might pick it up again if it drops to that level or below.


----------



## oldblue (9 November 2010)

UMike said:


> FYI
> 
> 
> Do you think this will affect the SP today and in the short term?
> ...




Presumably that's the price at which they're confident of placing the shares.

It's normal for a large, but not controlling interest to need to be offered at a discount to current MV. The degree of discount is, of course, a matter of judgement at the time.


----------



## UMike (9 November 2010)

That is  a $326,677,800 discount from what they could discreetly recieve at around Fridays opening price.

Thats a huge amount of money.to not try to get the most out of.


----------



## skc (9 November 2010)

UMike said:


> That is  a $326,677,800 discount from what they could discreetly recieve at around Fridays opening price.
> 
> Thats a huge amount of money.to not try to get the most out of.




Avergae daily volume of WPL may be 2.5m shares. To sell discretely, they might get away with 1m shares each day and even that would push the price down.

I guess they just couldn't wait that 76 days to offload on the market.


----------



## UMike (9 November 2010)

skc said:


> Avergae daily volume of WPL may be 2.5m shares. To sell discretely, they might get away with 1m shares each day and even that would push the price down.
> 
> I guess they just couldn't wait that 76 days to offload on the market.



Not arguing with anyone but for 300 odd more million I'd wait.  (or figure out a better way).



Dunno whether to get another lot. Might wait a bit but I am bloody glad I got rid of half my holding On Fridays open.


----------



## UMike (10 November 2010)

Ahhh well.... Back in again at hte close today. $42.22.

One cent below Shell's selling price and $4.18 below what I sold them for in Fridays opening. 

Lets see if I am still right with this one thinking it is a way uinder valued stock.


----------



## Knobby22 (10 November 2010)

i hope the price goes a little lower. I think they are a buy at this level as they are a possible takeover target and even if this does not occur, the capex of some of the projects they are building will fall away over the next few years.

Shell dod participate in the raising earlier this year, they do have faith in the company. It is just that they prefer to have control and also they may feel they can use the cash better in this tight environment.


----------



## Mister Mark (10 November 2010)

I have always believed shell to be in efect a part of woodside, if they are independant can someone tell me where they are listed?
Thanks


----------



## Knobby22 (10 November 2010)

Mister Mark said:


> I have always believed shell to be in efect a part of woodside, if they are independant can someone tell me where they are listed?
> Thanks




Their full name is Royal Dutch Shell so I suppose they are listed in the Netherlands.


----------



## oldblue (11 November 2010)

Shell is a curious animal with Dutch and British parentage, headquartered (mainly) in The Netherlands but listed on most of the major stock exchanges including the London Stock Exchange. Several different securities listed. Last time I looked, the ordinary (LSE) stock was trading at around GBP2,000 per share!

Shell's history makes fascinating reading if one has the time and interest.


----------



## damien275x (29 November 2010)

I think they're a good long-term buy.
Got back in at $40.. was going to wait (hope!) for $35.. but doesnt look like it is going to happen


----------



## OK2 (3 March 2011)

WPL due for a run maybe. Middle East unrest, consolidated base price for oil, good mkt cap and a real take over target. WPL has stayed out of the limelight for some time, can anyone add any negative feedback?


----------



## matty77 (4 March 2011)

take over target for BHP perhaps?


----------



## UMike (5 March 2011)

How can that be negative.

You'd think they'd have to offer a premium to buy WPL outright.

Doubt they would T/O WPL though


----------



## isplicer (18 March 2011)

Not such a bad run today =]. Any further thoughts/input on the fact that WPL is a plump takeover target?


----------



## Smurf1976 (19 March 2011)

The Japanese nuclear situation will lead to increased demand for LNG for power generation.  

Even if WPL does not supply that increased demand, the higher demand should logically put upward pressure on prices.


----------



## isplicer (20 March 2011)

Do we have a breakout ladies and gentlemen?


----------



## isplicer (25 March 2011)

Up 3.8%+ today at one stage! Any explanations?


----------



## toocool (25 March 2011)

isplicer said:


> Up 3.8%+ today at one stage! Any explanations?




On CNBC this morning a broker hinted it may be a possible take over taget for BHP.


----------



## bucket183 (25 March 2011)

Surely the takeover rumour can be the only explanation??? But even that doesn't make sense coming from BHP who just bought back stock and in the news today committed to expansion in WA and also surely the CEO is gun shy to anyother takeover???

Thoughts anyone??


----------



## skyQuake (25 March 2011)

20bil aussie got bought last night - so mkts rife with speculation today about where its gonna get spent.

At first it was BHP buy Woodside.. then people started to realize BHP is doing a) buyback b) has lots of AUD
The rumours have evolved to Shell (WPL's largest shareholder) doing asset/share swap with WPL


----------



## isplicer (27 March 2011)

Any takers as to what's gonna happen Monday morning? 

Also, could someone who's light fingered in using technical analysis software confirm that a resistance is evident at the 51-52 mark?


----------



## chansw (29 March 2011)

*Woodside shares rise on takeover rumour *
Mathew Murphy 
March 29, 2011

http://www.smh.com.au/business/woodside-shares-rise-on-takeover-rumour-20110328-1cdf2.html

SHARES in Woodside Petroleum continued to rise yesterday amid continuing speculation that it may be a takeover target following a $9 billion currency trade.

However, respected investment banks such as Goldman Sachs have dismissed the rumours, saying the currency trade was more likely to be linked to AXA SA's $9.8 billion purchase of AMP's Asian assets.

Royal Dutch Shell is believed to be close to divesting its 24 per cent stake in Woodside, worth $8.85 billion at yesterday's closing price. Brokers mused that the $9 billion bought in euro swaps could be linked to a potential takeover of the oil and gas giant.

But as sales trader Richard Coppleson pointed out in Goldman's afternoon report on Friday, ''Who in their right mind would buy the currency before they have launched a bid given the huge time lag that usually exists between a bid and final completion?''

The market still liked the rumour, sending Woodside up 38 ¢ yesterday to $47.10. The stock has risen sharply from a week ago when it was trading at $44.65 a share.

Woodside has said previously it is working ''constructively and professionally'' with Shell on finding a home for the 24 per cent stake after being caught off guard by Shell's decision to sell 10 per cent of the company in November.

Woodside declined to comment yesterday on how those discussions were progressing.


----------



## isplicer (29 March 2011)

Still going strong today, great to see!


----------



## exgeo (5 April 2011)

WPL gets more than 80% of its revenue from gas, not oil. It aims to supply the seaborne LNG market. With the huge finds of shale gas in the USA, there is now talk of the US becoming an exporter of LNG cargos rather than importing. The Japan earthquake and offline nuclear capacity means their energy needs will have to be filled some other way, eg/ LNG.

I hold WPL.


----------



## isplicer (6 April 2011)

There seems to be a very strong resistance level at about $47.80-$48... hopefully the support holds and we have yet another crack at breaking through!


----------



## wasabi (11 April 2011)

isplicer said:


> There seems to be a very strong resistance level at about $47.80-$48... hopefully the support holds and we have yet another crack at breaking through!






Finally, BHP takeover announced today at SMH, a more details talk http://www.smh.com.au/business/worl...-woodside-takeover-report-20110411-1d9n7.html


----------



## isplicer (11 April 2011)

I can't believe I sold out at 47.50 and took my profits


----------



## skc (11 April 2011)

wasabi said:


> Finally, BHP takeover announced today at SMH, a more details talk http://www.smh.com.au/business/worl...-woodside-takeover-report-20110411-1d9n7.html
> 
> That wasn't a report. That was a report of a report.






isplicer said:


> I can't believe I sold out at 47.50 and took my profits




Not too bad now.

And what's with the WA premier? Since when does state premiers accept/reject takeovers? On what effing ground? That is just getting stupid...


----------



## wasabi (21 April 2011)

serious buying today? after being on the dark side for a couple of days. I hope it break resistence.


----------



## The_Snowman (21 April 2011)

wasabi said:


> serious buying today? after being on the dark side for a couple of days. I hope it break resistence.




OIL up over $3 per BBL, might have something to do with it


----------



## notting (11 August 2011)

If I were Marius. I'd blow the conch, offer 1.2 for 1 in one swift move and offer a little cash when they've said no after a while.  Pity he's already got his mouth full.:mad


----------



## Muschu (6 September 2011)

isplicer said:


> I can't believe I sold out at 47.50 and took my profits




I wonder when we'll next see 47.50?


----------



## RandR (9 September 2011)

Im actually having a little look at woodside atm. Anyone else think this is starting to become decently valued ? Especially with the Pluto project now only about 6 months away from shipping gas.

Thoughts ? Any woodside guru's in the house ?


----------



## notting (25 November 2011)

Having a bad day at the office.
Has enjoyed a bounce off of 32 recently.
Could be OK for a short term tick.
Pluto's going OK with no new blowouts announced today.
Production to increase by 27%
I don't know.
Buy it and short Beach for a quick buck?


----------



## skyQuake (25 November 2011)

Its been trading a bit weird last week, going up when the market goes down and whatnot.

Main thing is the guidance seriously disappointed. Production guidance is low, and they have evaded saying anything new about pluto 1


----------



## notting (25 November 2011)

True.  But really If BHP is really going to go on a buying spree during the current downturn.  My golly gosh, wake up Marius!!!:xmaswave


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 November 2011)

notting said:


> True.  But really If BHP is really going to go on a buying spree during the current downturn.  My golly gosh, wake up Marius!!!:xmaswave




I have bought a few thousand recently.

gg


----------



## notting (28 November 2011)

Got out with small gain today.
Was way too weak in a bouncing market.
Added to my Beach short which was probably a bit risky


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 November 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I have bought a few thousand recently.
> 
> gg





And more 2 day.

gg


----------



## poverty (12 December 2011)

In today at 32.29.  This can join AUT in my Peak Oil Punt Portfolio


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 December 2011)

poverty said:


> In today at 32.29.  This can join AUT in my Peak Oil Punt Portfolio





And more 2 day.

gg


----------



## poverty (13 December 2011)

poverty said:


> In today at 32.29.  This can join AUT in my Peak Oil Punt Portfolio




Gotta love buying the day before the crash :/


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 December 2011)

poverty said:


> Gotta love buying the day before the crash :/




Would not it be nice to predict the future.

The Garpal Gumnut Super Fund was looking sickly in 2008 and I bought RIO down from $70 to just under $35 and it saved my bacon.

I feel WPL is similar and will buy at every downturn for the eventual recovery.

I did not buy more today.

gg


----------



## notting (13 December 2011)

Garpal Gumnut;675921:-)  said:
			
		

> I did not buy more today.
> 
> gg




Was looking to get back in but got destracted, which normally costs me lots!


----------



## todster (13 December 2011)

There has been notices in the local rag about flare towers and black smoke so they must be getting to the pointy end of the new gas plant.


----------



## joea (14 December 2011)

The NR2 topside is on H851 barge heading for the North West Shelf. 27,000 tonne of it
In 2006 it was planned to start the journey on the 29th. Nov. 2011.
In fact it left three days later.
The above was built in Ulsan, South Korea.
joea


----------



## poverty (8 February 2012)

poverty said:


> In today at 32.29.




This stock is starting to make me feel happy.  I wonder how far it can go this year, surely $40+ if Europe/Energy prices hold up.


----------



## Knobby22 (29 February 2012)

poverty said:


> This stock is starting to make me feel happy.  I wonder how far it can go this year, surely $40+ if Europe/Energy prices hold up.




Well it has kept going, the new CEOs oozing confidence.
New shipments start soon, at last.


----------



## shinobi346 (7 May 2012)

On a pretty steep slope down. I wonder how far it will fall seeing as the BHP prospect didnt eventuate. I think BHP have too many problems of their own right now anyway.


----------



## herzy (20 May 2012)

long term it still seems that LNG is a good option. thinking about loading up around current prices. thoughts anyone?


----------



## oldblue (20 May 2012)

Whatever the merits of WPL I wouldn't, personally, be buying while the SP remains in this steep downtrend. I've never had much luck at guessing the bottom of these trends!


----------



## jank (22 May 2012)

Seems that its over sold, if you look at the post GFC crash low it was what? About $28? It was just under $31 yesterday. I cant see this stock crashing below $27 whatever happens to Greece or China. Energy demand will always be there i the long run. Good long run buy IMO. A good bull run could have this shooting back to $70.

DYOR


----------



## poverty (21 August 2012)

Quite amazing that noone has posted on this thread in 6 months even with the constant news flow, Pluto coming online etc etc.  No wonder I always check that other forum first. Anyway, SP is having a bit of a run since it last ducked under $31, closed today on $36.  Anyone any thoughts as to where it's headed?  I'm planning to accumulate and DRP this one for the long-term.  Peak Oil punt on high energy prices and demand.


----------



## springhill (21 August 2012)

poverty said:


> Quite amazing that noone has posted on this thread in 6 months even with the constant news flow, Pluto coming online etc etc. * No wonder I always check that other forum first*. Anyway, SP is having a bit of a run since it last ducked under $31, closed today on $36.  Anyone any thoughts as to where it's headed?  I'm planning to accumulate and DRP this one for the long-term.  Peak Oil punt on high energy prices and demand.




This is not meant as a personal attack, but instead of being part of the problem, why not be part of the solution?
Could you spare the time to maintain the WPL thread? I am sure this would create the discussion you seek.


----------



## springhill (30 August 2012)

springhill said:


> This is not meant as a personal attack, but instead of being part of the problem, why not be part of the solution?
> Could you spare the time to maintain the WPL thread? I am sure this would create the discussion you seek.




The silence is deafening


----------



## poverty (30 August 2012)

springhill said:


> The silence is deafening




See you in 6 months!


----------



## Knobby22 (2 October 2012)

Rated a  strong buy by the brokers in Commsec. I personally am fustrated with the company.
Everything seems so far away and LNG prices are falling. 
Though it is a pretty safe way to keep cash ihn at these prices the growth just seems to have stalled.
Will be looking very closely at the annual results in 4 months time to decide whether I should just get out.


----------



## kermit345 (2 October 2012)

Hard to believe it was in the mid 50's following the GFC and has since dwindled down to mid 30's even with Pluto now online. The Shell stake and the in-decision regarding a 2nd train a pluto is weighing on the share price. If those two points could be addressed and finalised in a positive manner the share price my return to its post-gfc highs.


----------



## Knobby22 (2 October 2012)

I actually sold half my holding at $60 and used it to pay off my house. I should have sold it all but they are held in my name and the tax implications weren't good.  I know, I should have used stops.


----------



## Mr Wilson (2 October 2012)

Woodside just paid there Dividends today 63.10 cents per share,

Thank you Wood side.


----------



## poverty (18 February 2013)

Having a good run again lately and looking to continue up to ex-div


----------



## poverty (20 February 2013)

poverty said:


> Having a good run again lately and looking to continue up to ex-div




UP she goes!


----------



## springhill (11 April 2013)

Expect a down day tomorrow!

http://www.news.com.au/business/com...ames-price-point/story-fnda1bsz-1226618536271

Looks like a floating LNG plant is the only option left.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 April 2013)

springhill said:


> Expect a down day tomorrow!
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/business/com...ames-price-point/story-fnda1bsz-1226618536271
> 
> Looks like a floating LNG plant is the only option left.




And don't be surprised if it goes up.

This will be good for WPL long term.

gg


----------



## Knobby22 (12 April 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> And don't be surprised if it goes up.
> 
> This will be good for WPL long term.
> 
> gg




I think you may be right.


----------



## springhill (12 April 2013)

Knobby22 said:


> I think you may be right.






Garpal Gumnut said:


> And don't be surprised if it goes up.
> 
> This will be good for WPL long term.
> 
> gg




Well analysed gentlemen.

Shows why I stay away from this end of the market


----------



## Knobby22 (12 April 2013)

Thanks , Springhill.

The biggest losers will be the aboriginal communities would stood to gain $1 billion and lots of jobs. 

One factor against the on shore plant was the greenies violent protests. it was becoming a standard holiday trip for them. I don't think they should celebrate too hard in front of the aborigines or they might get speared.

I am happy that Woodside is reconsidering the path forward as there have been many advances these last few years on floating plants. Also they really have an opportunity to get their debt down due to the delay which will also allow them to take up other opportunities. In the meantime I am expecting good dividend increases and maybe a special dividend if we are really lucky.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 April 2013)

Knobby22 said:


> Thanks , Springhill.
> 
> The biggest losers will be the aboriginal communities would stood to gain $1 billion and lots of jobs.
> 
> ...




Agree totally with all points.

The Greens with their anti-democratic ideological stance, are becoming the Indigenous peoples' worst enemy.

It will be good for shareholders.

gg


----------



## springhill (12 April 2013)

Knobby22 said:


> Thanks , Springhill.
> 
> The biggest losers will be the aboriginal communities would stood to gain $1 billion and lots of jobs.
> 
> ...




My wife is a Woodside employee. I hope you are right!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 April 2013)

springhill said:


> My wife is a Woodside employee. I hope you are right!




May be worth a look some before bell closes, as news from Canada looks good via AFR.

gg


----------



## Knobby22 (13 April 2013)

Good point made by one of the Age reporters. They may use the spare cash to reduce the shareholding of Shell, who want to get out.


----------



## IFocus (13 April 2013)

Knobby22 said:


> Thanks , Springhill.
> 
> The biggest losers will be the aboriginal communities would stood to gain $1 billion and lots of jobs.
> 
> ...




Knobby I have been wondering for some time when fracking cheap gas will impact the likes of Woodside?

I hold WPL

Little bit of a reference here

Cheap fracked gas killed the Kimberley gas hub

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-04-12/phillips-kimberley-gas-hub-killed/4625612


----------



## Knobby22 (13 April 2013)

Ifocus.

I think it has some influence. The US will mainly use it for their domestic economy though. Woodside would not have been feeding into Australia's eastern states either for this project so coal gas would have had only a little influence.

Woodside will also get condensate to make fuel with this find.
I think the bigger influence is the new Gorgon field owned by Chevron which is producing heaps of natural gas nearby.

They will get it. It's a bit sad that it is now cheaper to build massive infrastructure offshore from a foreign port and fill it with foreign workers rather than build it on Australian land which normally should be easier. 

By the way, I got some sad news on Friday. I am a lighting designer and Planet Lighting, an Australian company, is one of the few companies in the world that can blow large glass is closing their blowing plant. They are closing it town. Not because of wages, but because of gas prices. This has happened to me before. It appears to be cheaper to pay Germans of French to make aluminium poles than here in Australia because they get the aluminium cheaper. The same now is true of gas.  Crazy. And sad for the NSW country town where they are the major employer.

We need new government thinking, and that means we have to stop electing lawyers into government. I am talking both sides here.


----------



## IFocus (13 April 2013)

Knobby22 said:


> We need new government thinking, and that means we have to stop electing lawyers into government. I am talking both sides here.




Agree focus on good policy would be a nice change but unlikely with the current crop of misfits.

not sure if Australia can ever get cheap power?


----------



## Smurf1976 (13 April 2013)

Knobby22 said:


> By the way, I got some sad news on Friday. I am a lighting designer and Planet Lighting, an Australian company, is one of the few companies in the world that can blow large glass is closing their blowing plant. They are closing it town. Not because of wages, but because of gas prices. This has happened to me before. It appears to be cheaper to pay Germans of French to make aluminium poles than here in Australia because they get the aluminium cheaper. The same now is true of gas.  Crazy. And sad for the NSW country town where they are the major employer.
> 
> We need new government thinking, and that means we have to stop electing lawyers into government. I am talking both sides here.



Is there anywhere in the world where gas/electricity "reforms" have done anything other than drive prices through the roof? It was one of Thatcher's ideas that much of the world copied even though it didn't work.


----------



## bigdog (23 April 2013)

*WPL $37.960 +$3.360 +9.71% today*

*Special Dividend and Dividend Payout*
Announced on: 23/04/2013 09:28:36
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01402052

*ASX Announcement*
Tuesday, 23 April 2013
*SPECIAL DIVIDEND AND DIVIDEND PAYOUT*

The Board of Woodside today announced a plan to return additional cash to its shareholders.
“Woodside is in the fortunate position, at the present time, of having a number of promising growth
prospects ahead of it and also experiencing strong cash flows.” said Chairman, Michael Chaney.
“Given the lead times involved with the growth projects and forecast reductions in the company’s debt
levels, the Board has concluded that it would be appropriate to pay a special dividend to shareholders
now and increase the company’s dividend payout ratio.”

“These initiatives reflect the Board’s commitment to disciplined capital management and desire to
distribute additional franking credits to our shareholders. At the same time we shall continue to pursue
growth opportunities where we believe they will create value for shareholders.” said Mr Chaney.

*Special Dividend*
The Board has declared a special dividend of US$0.63 per share. The dividend will be paid on 29 May
2013 to all shareholders registered on the record date of 6 May 2013. The ex-dividend date for dividend
entitlement will be 30 April 2013. The dividend will be fully franked for Australian taxation purposes.
Woodside dividends are determined and declared in US dollars. However, shareholders will receive their
dividend in Australian dollars unless their registered address is in the United Kingdom, where they will
receive their dividend in British pounds, or in the United States, where they will receive their dividend in
US dollars.

Currency conversion will be based on the foreign currency exchange rates on the record date of 6 May
2013.

Shareholders who reside outside of the United States can elect to receive their dividend in US dollars.
Shareholders must make an election to alter their dividend currency on or before the record date of 6 May
2013 by contacting the Woodside share registry on 1300 558 507 (within Australia) or +61 3 9415 4632
(outside Australia).

*Dividends*
Given Woodside’s strong liquidity position and franking credit balance, the Board has determined that
effective immediately the company will target a dividend payout ratio of 80% of underlying net profit after
tax. Based on current forecasts, this payout ratio is expected to be maintained for several years. This will
be reviewed in the event of significant new capital investments or if business performance or external
circumstances change materially.

*Dividend Reinvestment Plan*
The Board has determined that the Dividend Reinvestment Plan (DRP) will continue to be suspended.

7630


----------



## Knobby22 (23 April 2013)

Good result


----------



## StevieY (5 August 2013)

touching 52 week highs today at $39.210....

onward and upward??


----------



## UMike (19 June 2014)

Wow little interest in this thread???

*Royal Dutch Shell's Woodside share sell-off a long time coming*
 By ABC business editor Ian Verrender

It has been the longest corporate divorce in Australian history.

More than 13 years after then treasurer Peter Costello controversially denied Royal Dutch Shell the right to launch a takeover bid for the then highly prospective Western Australian oil and gas giant Woodside, the two companies have been examining ways to end the marriage.

It was a painful personal decision for Mr Costello, who rejected the 2001 takeover on national interest grounds while arguing Australia still welcomed foreign investment.

With no chance of ever moving to full control, and clearly unhappy about being stuck with a 33 per cent stake, speculation ever since has swirled around Woodside's ownership structure, with the massive share overhang effectively capping Woodside's share price.

Despite the ownership unease, both companies will remain business partners with strong operational links and this morning's announcement neatly fits the ambitions of both, delivering a $5.3 billion cash injection for Shell and shoring up Woodside's balance sheet.

Shell teamed up with Woodside in the 1960s to partner the development of the North West Shelf oil and gas fields and will remain so.

The Dutch offloaded a 10 per cent stake in Woodside three years ago, in a move that took the market by surprise but which then heightened speculation on the timing of a complete exit.

The Dutch group has been a lacklustre performer in recent years and has come under fire from shareholders who have been agitating for the company to relinquish its remaining Woodside holding to free up capital.

While there has been speculation all year that the pair would sever the ownership link, it was delayed by continued development problems with Woodside's controversial Browse project, in which Shell owns a 27 per cent stake.

In addition to the North West Shelf and Browse, Shell is a partner in Woodside's controversial Greater Sunshine project located midway between Australia and East Timor.

The two companies last year upset Western Australian premier Colin Barnett with their decision to can an onshore processing facility at James Price Point on the WA coast, opting instead to utilise Shell's revolutionary floating liquefied natural gas processing technology.

Of the remaining 23 per cent, Woodside will end up buying back 9.5 per cent with a similar amount sold to investment institutions.

Under the terms of the deal, Shell will retain a 4.5 per cent stake. But given that is below the 5 per cent Australian disclosure requirements, it will be able to quietly offload the remaining shares at its own pace.

To some extent, Shell's exit has been aided by Woodside's recent decision to abandon the massive Leviathan project in Israel. The on-again, off-again $2.5 billion deal was trumpeted by Woodside as the source of its future growth.

Without that deal, Woodside now needs to restructure its balance sheet and buying back part of Shell's stake neatly enables it to deploy the cash earmarked for Leviathan and lift earnings per share.


----------



## Craton (23 June 2014)

As a shareholder I'm interested. With recent developments, James Price Point, Leviathan, the Shell sell down, what's next for WPL?

I note that it's been mentioned in another thread that a play on Santos might be on the cards but an oiler expert I am not. Am happy to be getting those juicy div's of recent times though.


----------



## notting (23 June 2014)

A play on Santos is a blatant ramp for Santos. 
WPL has just made a massive purchase and hence is not likely to move on anything any time soon.
What did it buy? - Itself.
It's not being touted as much of a growth stock now.
More an oil bond.


----------



## Knobby22 (23 June 2014)

Yes, I agree. Why would they want Santos. The quality is too low.
I heard rumours they wanted Oil Search as it has a good growth profile but WPL management said it was too expensive some months ago.

Their debt is low and dropping rapidly even after buying out Shell. I think they will attempt a takeover or a big buy at some stage.


----------



## tinhat (23 June 2014)

Craton said:


> As a shareholder I'm interested. With recent developments, James Price Point, Leviathan, the Shell sell down, what's next for WPL?
> 
> I note that it's been mentioned in another thread that a play on Santos might be on the cards but an oiler expert I am not. Am happy to be getting those juicy div's of recent times though.




Dividend cash cow for institutional and SMSF investors. They are welcome to buy my shares in HZN for $0.60 though if they are looking for takeovers.


----------



## Knobby22 (28 July 2014)

Seems to be a bit of resistance to the deal mainly with regard to the franking credits.
I get the feeling that the institutions thinking Shell is getting too good a deal. If the vote fails however then this may be a bad outcome for us small investors.


----------



## notting (9 December 2014)

Woodside bought back 9.5 per cent of itself for around $40.00 a share in mid June.
Brilliant ain't they! 
I mean it's not as if they could have guessed that the US fraking boom was going to make a difference to the mad Arab supply manipulation. 
No one new about the fraking revolution did they? 
Least of all the oil giants.
Maybe Shell saw something. 
What a joke.
Wonder if the dick head Peter Coleman will get a plum job at Shell after his glorious achievements at WPL.
Don Voelte may have underperformed but at least he didn't do that!!!


----------



## fanger (9 December 2014)

Anybody got a technical on this stock? I sold out after it went ex div but I'm looking to get back in early next year.


----------



## Smurf1976 (9 December 2014)

To be fair, there weren't too many predicting that the price of oil would fall significantly below the point at which fraccing makes a profit. 

Assuming we're going to keep burning the stuff, and that seems fairly certain at least in the medium term, then there's really 3 plausible outcomes:

1. A surge in prices back to the point that makes new production viable at present costs. 

2. The industry is willing to keep building new projects at a loss in order to maintain volumes and market share. 

3. They cut back on drilling, crashing the price of drilling as such (which is a market in itself), and lowering costs for a smaller volume of new development.

My guess is that 3 is the most likely outcome and we'll see moderate price rises in the not too distant future.


----------



## rimtas (9 December 2014)

fanger said:


> Anybody got a technical on this stock? I sold out after it went ex div but I'm looking to get back in early next year.




The most likely scenario is that WPL is ending it's Primary degree Triangle and $32 area is the best target for entry. This Triangle implies that a sizeable rally will develop after the bottom is reached. 

Oil is sporting the last waves of the recent crash and a few year countertrend move to $80-90 area will be the most likely outcome. Probably this will help to lift stocks like WPL


----------



## fanger (10 December 2014)

rimtas said:


> The most likely scenario is that WPL is ending it's Primary degree Triangle and $32 area is the best target for entry. This Triangle implies that a sizeable rally will develop after the bottom is reached.
> 
> Oil is sporting the last waves of the recent crash and a few year countertrend move to $80-90 area will be the most likely outcome. Probably this will help to lift stocks like WPL
> 
> ...




Thank you


----------



## moXJO (10 December 2014)

Smurf1976 said:


> To be fair, there weren't too many predicting that the price of oil would fall significantly below the point at which fraccing makes a profit.
> 
> Assuming we're going to keep burning the stuff, and that seems fairly certain at least in the medium term, then there's really 3 plausible outcomes:
> 
> ...




Isn't the going thinking that opec is trying to crash US Shale. I know a few companies are hedged but once those contracts are up there will be a shakeout of the weaker players. The break even to drill for shale is getting cheaper though.
Some oilys looking cheap, some have halved over a few weeks.


----------



## CanOz (26 December 2014)

An interesting point in time here for WPL. 

It has been testing and found responsive buying at 34. Now it has retraced 50% of the declines from the highs back in August. It is aligned with the value area between 36.60 and 39.60. So i would be inclined to be bullish above 39.60, but i would certainly be a seller below 36.60. Obviously the Crude Oil price is having a big impact on price here, responsible for the declines.

We might see some consolidation around this current value area.

Fundamentally the stock is one of the most attractive Energy plays on the ASX.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## grehar (20 February 2015)

Have just started out in the stock market, and purchased WPL shares. Noticed in just under a month the shares have risen 184 c above the purchase price. Apparently will be one of the strong stocks in 2015 after a healthy 2014 profit.


----------



## DJG (25 February 2015)

According to their presentation their average realised oil price was just over $100 a barrel. Additionally, also in the presentation, for every $1 drop in oil, equates to $25M lost at NPAT.

What do you reckon the next report will look like? Also, how sustainable will that dividend be if there NPAT is significantly chopped?


----------



## ukulele (13 July 2015)

Interesting bearish article on finrev:

http://www.afr.com/business/energy/...-to-reveal-hit-to-lng-revenue-20150713-giach9

In addition, the recent price action looks quite bearish for WPL. The recent support at approx 33.8 was broken a couple of days ago. A target could be the spike low of 32 even.


----------



## pilots (17 February 2016)

Not looking good for our Australian top Oil mobs, look at what WPL are going to pay as 
Dividend this year.


----------



## jbocker (14 February 2017)

Whoops CFO Tremaine has jumped ship, so we learn from Origin Energy ORG announcement. 
No news from Woodside yet.
Hmmm maybe not a happy camp at the top?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 September 2017)

I can see a big bounce on WPL due to global instability.

gg


----------



## qprjames (24 February 2018)

Woodside Petroleum dropped 6.8 per cent just the other day, after announcing its $2.5 billion capital raising last week. What are peoples opinions on this stock as it stands? Will it keep on dropping or bounce back?


----------



## Knobby22 (24 February 2018)

qprjames said:


> Woodside Petroleum dropped 6.8 per cent just the other day, after announcing its $2.5 billion capital raising last week. What are peoples opinions on this stock as it stands? Will it keep on dropping or bounce back?



Capital raisings usually cause a SP drop due to selling to buy raising and dilution.
If you were happy with their prospects then nothing has changed. The gas price is the biggest factor. 
My view is that it is a true blue chip and go will do OK but only OK.


----------



## BlindSquirrel (27 June 2019)

With WPL, looking at the daily chart. Technically would I be better suited to wait until circa $38 resistance is broken or see if it gets to the bottom of its current channel - likely around $34 - and jump in?
Momentum suggests it's still on the up.






... or am I way off base? 
(Paging @tech/a!)


----------



## galumay (27 June 2019)

What happens is probably largely dependent on the current argy bargy between the US and Iran. I dont have a crystal ball so i have no idea, but it will either go up, down or stay the same.


----------



## barney (26 August 2019)

Lots of Oilers struggling lately … 

The POO has tested the $50 area a few times since late last year. If it breaks that, it will likely test last December lows around $43 ….  

Until then I guess WPL etc will meander.  Today's announcement (condensed and main points highlighted) + Chart


ASX Announcement  *CONDENSED/Shortened/Main points highlighted*

 Monday, 26 August 2019

FIRST OIL FROM GREATER ENFIELD 


Woodside advises that on 25 August 2019 the *Greater Enfield Project produced first oil* through the Ngujima-Yin floating production storage and offloading vessel (FPSO).

*Total investment* for the project was approximately *US$1.9 billion* (100%).

Woodside CEO Peter Coleman said first oil from Greater Enfield was produced *on schedule* and *under the project’s budgeted cost*.

Production from the Greater Enfield reservoirs is an important contribution to Woodside’s targeted *annual production* of approximately *100 MMboe in 2020*. 

 The Greater Enfield Project is a *joint venture* between Woodside Energy Ltd (Operator, 60%) and Mitsui E&P Australia Pty Ltd (40%).


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 August 2019)

If WPL wanders down towards $27 I'll be in like Flynn.

I mean to say, what do you put in your motor. ??

Wind, Sunlight or Gasoline. 

gg


----------



## jbocker (8 November 2019)

A big increase 52% in the Scarborough Field to 11.1 TCF without drilling a hole is very good news. That is better than discovering a new field which would require quite some costs in appraisal drilling after its discovery. The increase was made by reviewing all the data by applying up to date re-evaluations of the field via 3D seismic, petroleum engineering and other sources. Details here...
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191108/pdf/44bd914nw00265.pdf
Should help with any FID on developing and producing from the field.


----------



## barney (8 November 2019)

Chart tells the story of the last couple of months … Following the POO as expected.


----------



## qldfrog (11 November 2019)

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-11...cease-environment-safety/11691040?pfmredir=sm
Not nice to see woodside mentioned here...
An interesting fact also, when offshore oil extraction is not profitable anymore, not as easy as on land to stop production
And we can expect these to fail first


----------



## jbocker (14 November 2019)

qldfrog said:


> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-11...cease-environment-safety/11691040?pfmredir=sm
> Not nice to see woodside mentioned here...
> An interesting fact also, when offshore oil extraction is not profitable anymore, not as easy as on land to stop production
> And we can expect these to fail first




Maybe govt should run oil producing assets 'over the pits' before sales are completed. Then ensure future cost of liability and capability to pay is held with the new owner. This may prevent future problems.
Govt would have had a lot of royalties from the project and probably not too much to expect to cover the costs in _this _case. Hopefully the new owner can get things sorted.


----------



## jbocker (8 January 2020)

A question to chartists. I know JS about the subject, But this reflect anything. I note low trade vol in Dec2019 but have included in the chart Dec 2018. The price is rising but volume seems subdued. Is an indication that price is rising because there isn't so much around to buy. (You can see NOW how little I know ). The chat is WPL.


----------



## Trav. (9 January 2020)

jbocker said:


> A question to chartists



@jbocker I saw you post yesterday and thought I would wait and see what the experts say, but they must be busy plotting there next million $$$ trade

My chart says that WPL is due for a bearish turn ( marked at point D ) but obviously a lot going on in the world that may change this.

It will be interesting to watch and see how this pans out.


----------



## barney (10 January 2020)

Trav. said:


> My chart says that WPL is due for a bearish turn ( marked at point D ) but obviously a lot going on in the world that may change this.




Yeah tend to agree Trav … The Trump factor might come into play.

@jbocker … I find reading Volume on the big Blue chips tough but the POO was knocked down yesterday following on from last Friday's push/fail above recent 7 month highs.

Oil tonight is trading around 1 month lows so WPL probably down a bit further on the open tomorrow (today  its late!) … but more likely trade a range between $35-36 in the short term before anything definitive, but that is just a semi educated guess​


----------



## jbocker (10 January 2020)

Thank You @Trav. and @barney for responding to my query. I really appreciate your time and thoughts! 
Yesterday WPL announced approval for a new FPSO in Senegal first production due in 2023. Another 100,00bbls/d production from an FPSO is good news. Also have other development options with respect to gas from the same area.


----------



## Ferret (10 January 2020)

jbocker said:


> Yesterday WPL announced approval for a new FPSO in Senegal first production due in 2023. Another 100,00bbls/d production from an FPSO is good news. Also have other development options with respect to gas from the same area.




I wonder about this.  Woodside were burnt in Africa 10 or so years ago.  

So many foreign miners and oil companies have found it hard going there.


----------



## jbocker (10 January 2020)

Ferret said:


> I wonder about this.  Woodside were burnt in Africa 10 or so years ago.
> 
> So many foreign miners and oil companies have found it hard going there.



I recall the offshore Mauritania (Chinguetti) development in an entirely new province, from memory Woodsides' first FPSO venture outside Australia and they were challenged on all fronts having the 1st development in a new country. Senegal is in a more established oil/gas province. There is some text about this being the first oil development offshore Senegal (which surprised me). Hopefully they have retained a lot of learnings even though they have an entirely different management now. 
Your concerns would be quite justified @Ferret . For holders lets hope they have far greater success.


----------



## jbocker (2 March 2020)

Picking WPL in this months comp. Along with others it has copped a flogging last month. If there is a recovery this month I am punting (in this comp) the larger ASX companies might be first cabs off the rank, albeit difficult to generate a nice % uplift at this price.


----------



## jbocker (10 March 2020)

jbocker said:


> Picking WPL in this months comp. Along with others it has copped a flogging last month. If there is a recovery this month I am punting (in this comp) the larger ASX companies might be first cabs off the rank, albeit difficult to generate a nice % uplift at this price.



This is a case of thinking outside of my Jocks!


----------



## Padowan (10 March 2020)

jbocker said:


> This is a case of thinking outside of my Jocks!



Your not the only one jbocker I thought I was on a good thing with a precious metals pick, ironically I could win the biggest looser for the month!


----------



## BlindSquirrel (10 March 2020)

This one is now on my watchlist...


----------



## UMike (11 March 2020)

Just dipped the toe in the water. Bit early I know. We'll see.


----------



## fiftyeight (19 March 2020)

Where would I find out more info on an announcement like this? Or is this about as much as you get and the rest is pieced together from annual reports?

Be nice to know what price, or how price is determined for the life of the contract???

https://files.woodside/docs/default...or-long-term-lng-supply.pdf?sfvrsn=9db672da_2


----------



## Miner (14 July 2020)

Gone March - WPL no posting. Today's announcement after the market close was rather interesting. Let's see how the market treats in the morning. Surely brokers will be busy to advise their clients.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200714/pdf/44kj80ksrqlxr0.pdf published on 14 July 2020. Pre-tax loss some $5.7 Billion and not material for the balance sheet. It does say about bigness of WPL.
Coleman unloaded 40000 shares  or about 7.8 % of his holding on 1st May 2020 and surely then there was no suggestion that asset strategy will take place or whatever the challenges were signalled
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200501/pdf/44hhcxwdmtgbql.pdf


----------



## cutz (14 July 2020)

Hmm,

I guess that was on the cards but hate those types of announcements a day or two before options expiry.

I'll be bracing for a flogging on the open !


----------



## UMike (20 August 2020)

Got another small Long term parcel while I am waiting for Santos to dip for a week trade.

A month or two more the world economies would be due to open up creating more demand for Oil and Gas. Maybe?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 August 2020)

UMike said:


> Got another small Long term parcel while I am waiting for Santos to dip for a week trade.
> 
> A month or two more the world economies would be due to open up creating more demand for Oil and Gas. Maybe?



I suspect you are correct. It's probably time to go short gold and long oil. 

Just thinking if I were a hay merchant in England at this stage during the plague, I'd be selling the missus' jewellery and getting my men out a scything and storing for the winter.

gg


----------



## Miner (21 August 2020)

UMike said:


> Got another small Long term parcel while I am waiting for Santos to dip for a week trade.
> 
> A month or two more the world economies would be due to open up creating more demand for Oil and Gas. Maybe?




Open up in one month ? Victorians will bless you and Trump will kiss you. Ha ha


----------



## UMike (24 August 2020)

Miner said:


> Open up in one month ? Victorians will bless you and Trump will kiss you. Ha ha



Well part of the US is still in lock down and Europe is in second wave territory..........

They'll get over it sometime!!!!


----------



## jbocker (2 October 2020)

Within a few days of its March 23 closing price ($15.27) low WPL had touched $18.00.  It continued to rise to $24+ June 6 and has been eroding ever since so that now it is under $18.
I have been having a nibble. It is too tempting at these prices. But I am reluctant to take the big bite as it may erode further. Take another nibble in time.


----------



## Miner (2 October 2020)

jbocker said:


> Within a few days of its March 23 closing price ($15.27) low WPL had touched $18.00.  It continued to rise to $24+ June 6 and has been eroding ever since so that now it is under $18.
> I have been having a nibble. It is too tempting at these prices. But I am reluctant to take the big bite as it may erode further. Take another nibble in time.



In medium to short term if the current situation persists, I will not fall from sky to know a take over of WPL. Would STO come ?
Pleasev do consider on Friday mornings my  imaginations get blurred with a mix of Manuka and  CBD into empty stomach  to win a lotto.
Disclaimer - exited WPL


----------



## qldfrog (2 October 2020)

Miner said:


> In medium to short term if the current situation persists, I will not fall from sky to know a take over of WPL. Would STO come ?
> Pleasev do consider on Friday mornings my  imaginations get blurred with a mix of Manuka and  CBD into empty stomach  to win a lotto.
> Disclaimer - exited WPL



could reach 17$ today after the oil fall, could be a decent price then; the more the green push for solar/wind, the more CO2 get produced and energy consumed via LNG so a good play IMHO for the next decades


----------



## qldfrog (2 October 2020)

qldfrog said:


> could reach 17$ today after the oil fall, could be a decent price then; the more the green push for solar/wind, the more CO2 get produced and energy consumed via LNG so a good play IMHO for the next decades



And better odds than msb:-(


----------



## jbocker (3 October 2020)

got peckish again... another nibble


----------



## qldfrog (3 October 2020)

jbocker said:


> got peckish again... another nibble



Did same


----------



## UMike (3 October 2020)

Low balled a bite....... Can wait for Monday. (Got STO though)

Oil down again overnight.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 October 2020)

Several aspects worry me about holding any Oil & Gas company
- very direct exposure to oil price which in itself is  barometer of economic wellbeing
- stranded assets a real possibility
- ability of sovereign players to create a non rational market (OPEC for oil, Qatar for LNG)

But at same time, it is an essential commodity, and to the winner goes the spoils.

This overview from an analyst is a few weeks old:
*We recently reviewed Woodside Petroleum (ASX:WPL) after the Company reported its results for the six months to 30 June 2020 (1H20). With the share price continuing to fall despite some strong fundamental drivers, at what point does WPL become an attractive opportunity?*

_*About Woodside Petroleum*
WPL is an Australian-based exploration and production company. It has a portfolio of producing oil & gas assets. It is the largest independent oil and gas producer in Australia. The Company’s two flagship LNG operations are North West Shelf (‘NWS’, where WPL has operatorship and an equal 16.67% stake with its six partners) and Pluto (where WPL has operatorship and a 90% interest).

Growth projects in Australia include Greater Enfield, Browse FLNG, Sunrise FLNG, and NWS LNG Tolling. International growth includes Myanmar, Senegal, and Kitimat. In 2019, Woodside’s total production was 89.1 million barrels of oil equivalent. It was split between oil and condensate (17%), liquefied natural gas (LNG) (73%), liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) (4%), and natural gas (6%).

*Key Fundamental Drivers

Impact From Higher Spot LNG Sales Likely to Reverse*
WPL’s earnings in 1H20 were impacted by an unusual spike in spot LNG cargoes during 2Q20. This was because LNG buyers flexed down the amount of contract LNG purchased. In turn, this increased WPL’s exposure to the weak spot LNG market. Here prices have recently been trading at lows of ~US$2.20/MMBtu.

In comparison to its peers, WPL is the most leveraged to spot LNG prices. They account for ~25% of overall LNG sales. This figure compares to Oil Search’s 5% and Santos’ 1%. While WPL’s earnings are strongly leveraged to an improvement in LNG prices, the Company’s higher spot LNG exposure is unlikely to be viewed positively by the market until LNG prices recover. There are two factors supporting the view that spot LNG prices are likely to increase from recent lows:

i. The US Energy Information Administration (EIA) expects that rising demand heading into the northern 2020 winter, combined with reduced production, will cause upward price pressures. EIA forecasts that Henry Hub natural gas spot prices will average $2.03/MMBtu in 2020 and $3.14/MMBtu in 2021.
ii. LNG prices are likely to spike from 2022-2025 in the wake of supply side delays. In particular, from under-construction LNG projects which have been delayed as a result of COVID-19. In context, a US$1/MMBtu change in spot price would increase FY21 EBITDA by 5-6%.

*Investors Split on Scarborough Development*
WPL’s current strategy for Scarborough gas field (located in the Carnarvon Basin) is the development of the Burrup Hub to bring the offshore Scarborough and Browse gas resources through WPL’s existing assets – Pluto LNG (where WPL is the operator) and the NWS Project. The Company is targeting first LNG cargo in 2024. Approval of Pluto Train 2 (WPL: 90%) is increasingly certain. This is given that WPL now has gas at Scarborough, with a Final Investment Decision (FID) due this year.

However, some in the market remain cautious of the current strategy. They question the need for a new LNG liquefaction facility at Pluto when NWS ullage is due to emerge in late 2021/2022. Further, investors do not seem convinced that Browse is economic, or marketable, or low carbon. An alternative view held by some is that WPL should process gas from Scarborough via the NWS plant. This plan is considered a lower-risk development for the NWS and more economically viable. However, the challenge in processing gas from Scarborough at NWS is improved alignment of NWS JV partners. According to management comments in July 2020, this may not take place until late 2021.

*Balance Sheet Well Managed … But Could Come Under Pressure*
WPL’s gearing ratio is 19.4% as at 30 June 2020. It remains within the target range of 15-35%. It is also well below debt covenants. There is ample balance sheet headroom. This is especially given that gearing is likely to be pressured by recent/prospective acquisitions.

*Fundamental View*
We consider that there are a number of catalysts over the coming 12 month for WPL. These include higher spot LNG prices, large Merger & Acquisition opportunities (in particular Chevron’s 16.7% stake in NWS), and further clarity on the path to an FID for Scarborough.

WPL remains committed to its LNG expansion projects. However, recent commodity price declines create uncertainty as to the timelines whether they proceed. Having said that, when the eventual recovery in commodity prices takes effect, we consider that the Company is in a strong position to recommence expansion programs. This is because of its strong balance sheet position, low operating cost structure, and favourably low expansion capital intensity due to costs already sunk.

However, it is worth noting that realising the potential upside (and bridging the currently large gap to market valuations) is likely to take time, especially as the market’s patience with WPL and management’s ability to deliver has worn thin after years of missed growth targets.

*Charting View*_
_WPL peaked in early June and then the share price slowly declined ever since. The pace of the decline is slowing down. Unfortunately it is lacking any momentum so there is always a risk that it could slide a bit further in the short term. Otherwise these are the levels where WPL may start to turn higher again. If we can see a strong day or two for WPL from here, then that would be the signal that support is going to hold and it would also indicate the start of a rally. At the moment though we just need to wait for that buy signal._





* 


Michael Gable is managing director of Fairmont Equities*


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 October 2020)

I believe Peter Coleman, CEO/MD, of WPL recently offloaded $1.2m worth of shares if not more above $20.

It doesn't say much for his confidence in the share price this year.

gg


----------



## Clansman (3 October 2020)

Miner said:


> In medium to short term if the current situation persists, I will not fall from sky to know a take over of WPL. Would STO come ?
> Pleasev do consider on Friday mornings my  imaginations get blurred with a mix of Manuka and  CBD into empty stomach  to win a lotto.
> Disclaimer - exited WPL




You obviously don't understand the industry if you think STO could take over Woodside....LOL.
More likely to be the other way round, but Woodside wouldn't even be interested.
Woodside is a quality company but there is no need to be buying it near term.
It would be prudent to wait until the dust settles. Something like waiting until the new year when they are likely to announce retrenchments would be a better entry point. It's not a stock that reacts quickly but tends to be a good solid tortoise over time when sentiment turns.


----------



## Miner (3 October 2020)

Clansman said:


> You obviously don't understand the industry if you think STO could take over Woodside....LOL.
> More likely to be the other way round, but Woodside wouldn't even be interested.
> Woodside is a quality company but there is no need to be buying it near term.
> It would be prudent to wait until the dust settles. Something like waiting until the new year when they are likely to announce retrenchments would be a better entry point. It's not a stock that reacts quickly but tends to be a good solid tortoise over time when sentiment turns.



@Clansman - 100% agreed. As a miner, I do not understand the oil and gas industry. Hence QED - sold out WPL  . LOL. Enjoy


----------



## jbocker (4 October 2020)

In M&A terms takeovers and mergers are messy. Woodside usually acquires the asset/resource to buy rather than the company.


----------



## sptrawler (4 October 2020)

jbocker said:


> In M&A terms takeovers and mergers are messy. Woodside usually acquires the asset/resource to buy rather than the company.



I have never had a lot of success with STO, I can't personally think why any company would want a part of them.
Just my opinion.


----------



## jbocker (4 October 2020)

Well its a bit like this,,
I am out on a long drive and I am in the middle of nowhere, and I am hoping going to end up on a nice sunny place with my feet up. It could be cloudy and stormy but that can be beautiful too. It will get sunny. I seen it on the brochure.
It's early morning I have pulled over to a servo'. I am sitting in the diner, I have half a cup of coffee. Half full, no half empty, half full, ...whatever. I am looking at the menu its a bit grimy it is old , its been around a looong time. I am thinking. A little oily burger and a big gassy drink? Yeah Yeah I know I should be looking at something else.
The weather is murky, who knows  what its gonna turning out like. The weather man is taking each way bets. No one out driving. All home coughing and sniffling. A bit like the servo cafe diner, its murky,  is someone about, to turn on a light?
A murder of crow(s) in the distance add to the mood_ faaa  faaaaaa    faaaaaaaaaa..._
I am also thinking prices are cheap (getting cheaper?) I am squinting at the bowsers WPL, STO, BPT what are the others? Should I fill up?
I could should could should wait, but I have to go back to the servo, away from the big fat lazy boy chair.
The crow continues _ faaaaaaaaaaa...._
WPL STO BPT who is going give me the better ride? is there a difference? , What are those other bowsers...? There is a funny looking one there too.
A little oily burger and a BIG gassy drink. I could then talk back to the crow with a my own big belchy chirp.
The waitress starts to interrupt _"Dya..._
The crow starts to interr  ....aaaaaaark
My brain starts to interrupt WPL ST.....
The waitress wins. Clearly in my mind. Perfectly. Through her right nostril  _"DYA warn 'buys' wiff that".
Yes please_ I said_, but I will fill up later._


----------



## jbocker (10 December 2020)

CEO has stated he will resign in 2021.
Hooray. 
Been driver this big tanker around the harbour for 10 years.
Lets hope they can recruit someone who can generate some excitement in the gas business.


----------



## jbocker (24 December 2020)

Woodside making its facilities available to others is a good idea, potentially allows a lot of stranded gas to get to production. I imagine they will take a processing fee and a clip on sales. Woodside has an enviable production and reliability history that others wont have to establish, let alone the infrastructure to build. After the agreements for the Waitsia gas maybe we will see more agreements lining up.
Maybe a flurry of offshore pipeline work into the future. Smaller companies can explore for fields to tie in.
I guess Woodside wont need to risk exploring to top up the plants. I think a fair chunk of people were exited from the Exploration area a couple of months ago, maybe supports this thought. Wont need to buy out company interests to acquire gas, although they will have the money to do it, but they might just make more processing and shipping infrastructure on their hub instead.

Just thinking out maybes.

from their site:
NWS Project Participants Execute Gas Processing Agreements (files.woodside)


----------



## jbocker (10 January 2021)

jbocker said:


> Well its a bit like this,,
> I am out on a long drive and I am in the middle of nowhere, and I am hoping going to end up on a nice sunny place with my feet up. It could be cloudy and stormy but that can be beautiful too. It will get sunny. I seen it on the brochure.
> It's early morning I have pulled over to a servo'. I am sitting in the diner, I have half a cup of coffee. Half full, no half empty, half full, ...whatever. I am looking at the menu its a bit grimy it is old , its been around a looong time. I am thinking. A little oily burger and a big gassy drink? Yeah Yeah I know I should be looking at something else.
> The weather is murky, who knows  what its gonna turning out like. The weather man is taking each way bets. No one out driving. All home coughing and sniffling. A bit like the servo cafe diner, its murky,  is someone about, to turn on a light?
> ...



I did top up a bit from the BPT bowser... but I think i may get better mileage (should we say kilometreage?) from WPL.
Journey continues.. clouds breaking up, few more cars about.


----------



## rederob (10 January 2021)

jbocker said:


> I did top up a bit from the BPT bowser... but I think i may get better mileage (should we say kilometreage?) from WPL.
> Journey continues.. clouds breaking up, few more cars about.



WTI's break through resistance on Friday is likely to lift all our producers.
Unfortunately, as you have noted, turning around WPL's supertankers has proven to be a slow and painful ask.
On trend (as per WPL's daily chart, below) 2020's "gap' should be filled next week  and $34 come into range soon enough:


----------



## orr (31 January 2021)

By this report the S&P has quite a number of Big Oilers, WPL on the list, as likely going on 'Credit Watch'; 









						S&P warns 13 oil and gas firms of lower credit ratings
					

- Rating agency says oil and gas companies are under threat of energy transition, price volatility, and weaker profitability - Anadolu Agency




					www.aa.com.tr
				




Debt might be getting a bit dearer...


----------



## jbocker (1 February 2021)

orr said:


> By this report the S&P has quite a number of Big Oilers, WPL on the list, as likely going on 'Credit Watch';



(my journey continues)
..still out driving, been going up a nice pretty slope and the sun was out but now there is a dirty big cloud about and the the old car seems to be 'missing'. A bit of crap in the fuel maybe coz I switched the tank over to gas? Hey the other cars alongside that filled up  with BPT and STO are chugging a bit too. Oi What is that in the fear view mirror, a bright little EV thing coming up behind, the driver is grinning his stupid head off and all on board seem to be singing to one of them new  boppy tunes. Pedestrians are staring out them too. Humph I press the gas a little more and the car will give a big throaty rumble... will that get their attention?
I scratch my chin, its a bit rough. Think to myself should I  have a bit of a shave or wait till I get to the destination?


----------



## qldfrog (1 February 2021)

jbocker said:


> (my journey continues)
> ..still out driving, been going up a nice pretty slope and the sun was out but now there is a dirty big cloud about and the the old car seems to be 'missing'. A bit of crap in the fuel maybe coz I switched the tank over to gas? Hey the other cars alongside that filled up  with BPT and STO are chugging a bit too. Oi What is that in the fear view mirror, a bright little EV thing coming up behind, the driver is grinning his stupid head off and all on board seem to be singing to one of them new  boppy tunes. Pedestrians are staring out them too. Humph I press the gas a little more and the car will give a big throaty rumble... will that get their attention?
> I scratch my chin, its a bit rough. Think to myself should I  have a bit of a shave or wait till I get to the destination?



who would have thought that trading could lead to poetry, in the great bush poet Aussie tradition


----------



## rederob (27 July 2021)

Undervalued?


----------



## divs4ever (27 July 2021)

probably , but tends to disappoint the market

 am watching for sub $20 for my next parcel


----------



## divs4ever (30 July 2021)

i notice WPL is below $22  today

 i am still waiting for sub-$20

 but others trade in shorter timeframes than i

 ( DYOR )


----------



## divs4ever (16 August 2021)

Woodside in Advanced Talks to Buy A$20B BHP Oil Unit: AFR​
https://au.finance.yahoo.com/news/woodside-advanced-talks-buy-20b-133626809.html

DYOR

i hold BHP and WPL

gee i hope that is a good scrip rate , WPL has been far from a stellar performer

WPL Market Capitalization $21.382B ( according to Commsec )

so the deal if it completed would just about double the WPL assets


----------



## divs4ever (16 August 2021)

Response to press speculation regarding BHP’s Petroleum business

BHP notes the recent press speculation regarding our Petroleum business. As previously stated, BHP regularly reviews its portfolio of assets in order to seek opportunities to maximise long-term shareholder value. BHP confirms that we have initiated a strategic review of our Petroleum business to re-assess its position and long-term strategic fit in the BHP portfolio. A number of options are being evaluated. One option is a potential merger of the Petroleum business with Woodside Petroleum Ltd (Woodside) and a distribution of Woodside shares to BHP shareholders. We confirm that we have been in discussions with Woodside. While discussions between the parties are currently progressing, no agreement has been reached on any such transaction. A further announcement will be made as and when appropriate.

DYOR

i hold BHP and WPL


----------



## UMike (16 August 2021)

divs4ever said:


> gee i hope that is a good scrip rate , WPL has been far from a stellar performer​



You'd think WPL would be getting the better of the deal as it is BHP that wants to get out.
Then again it is WPL that has dropped 4% atm so.........

???


----------



## divs4ever (16 August 2021)

but assets are only valuable if you can make a profit from the   acquisition

 remember AMP and NCM struggled for years to digest big take-over targets ( not to mention the SGH incident and WES bold plan to invade hardware in the UK )

 there have been some big companies caught being overly ambitious   in the past   and ( virtually ) a 100% gain  is a BIG mouthful to chew 

 look at MLX and that copper mine  as a different example


----------



## dyna (16 August 2021)

For another example, note silly Santos's move on Papua New Guinea's Oil Search. STO already has the lowest S&P corporate bond rating of triple B minus.(BBB-) Now this! Oh, boy.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 August 2021)

not sure as a BHP holder I want WPL shares.



> The deal would give Woodside scale and streamline ownership of the North West Shelf venture and Scarborough. It would also significantly diversify Woodside’s product and asset base and increase the size of its balance sheet, which could benefit its ability to fund growth,  an analyst said.





> BHP Petroleum brings a mostly mature asset base, its declining production profile with higher environmental, social and governance risks because of its weighting towards oil, and an expected significant rehabilitation liability in the near term, including for ageing Bass Strait oil and gas fields.





> Woodside has a long-term and growing production base, a focus on LNG which can complement renewables in a low-carbon energy mix, and significant franking credits, although with a depressed stock price.


----------



## Miner (18 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> not sure as a BHP holder I want WPL shares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I am WPL holder, would not be a great deal for me considering highest risk on Pluto and others will be reduced. BHP has lots of cash and hopefully after one and two years teething problem post merger, it will be a great giant . Yes, immediate post merger gives punters opportunity to buy BHP . Allan Gray is however very prudent fundi and what I do not know if the comment from Simon, is from BHP perspective and what are they telling to their clients holding WPL ?
Do hold BHP and looking for sneaking into WPL


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 August 2021)

Miner said:


> If I am WPL holder, would not be a great deal for me considering highest risk on Pluto and others will be reduced. BHP has lots of cash and hopefully after one and two years teething problem post merger, it will be a great giant . Yes, immediate post merger gives punters opportunity to buy BHP . Allan Gray is however very prudent fundie and what I do not know if the comment from Simon, is from BHP perspective.. ?
> Do hold BHP and looking for sneaking into WPL



Yes this tie-up/ shake-out is an interesting one. If I was less lazy, I would have trimmed the graphic to just have the Current and Post Merger allocations.   (_Sources close to Woodside noted Mr Mawhinney was commenting before the terms of the deal had been announced and amid speculation that the share that BHP investors would hold in the combined company could be as high as 53 per cent. _)

Some of the BHP assets, being more mature, provide strong cash flow, and the spread derisks to an extent the WPL portfolio. It has been said this deal creates another 'Big Australian'.


----------



## sptrawler (18 August 2021)

The good thing with both BHP and WPL, it only takes one disaster be that material or market based, to present a buying opportunity.


----------



## divs4ever (18 August 2021)

haven't bought any WPL yet  , today 

 have an  sub $20 order in the market currently  and am considering dropping it to $19 or just cancelling it 

 i don't really want a large holding ( for me ) in WPL  which is what would happen if BHP spun-off a one for one ( 1 WPL for every BHP held )


----------



## Miner (18 August 2021)

divs4ever said:


> haven't bought any WPL yet  , today
> 
> have an  sub $20 order in the market currently  and am considering dropping it to $19 or just cancelling it
> 
> i don't really want a large holding ( for me ) in WPL  which is what would happen if BHP spun-off a one for one ( 1 WPL for every BHP held )



Good call.
I am unsure seeing the trend of wpl today that the price will be sub 20 immediately.
The financial result to me, is fantastic.


----------



## divs4ever (18 August 2021)

went below $20 earlier today  ( $19.85 from memory  ) before some recovery  however i was below $19.50 

 assuming ( and that is always dangerous ) that the deal goes ahead  , how much WPL do i really need 

 i WAS happy to nibble away  say one or two small parcels a year  but if the deal goes through the WPL  holding might quadruple ( or more )

 AND one might ask how will the dilution  affect the long term price 

 yes BPT made their acquisitions a winner  , but WPL ???


----------



## Miner (18 August 2021)

divs4ever said:


> went below $20 earlier today  ( $19.85 from memory  ) before some recovery  however i was below $19.50
> 
> assuming ( and that is always dangerous ) that the deal goes ahead  , how much WPL do i really need
> 
> ...



Slightly disclaimer, two of our family members working in BHP and  Woodside WPL.
So what I say and do are keeping me totally out of the board.
Hence will only comment on information available in public domain.


----------



## divs4ever (18 August 2021)

Miner said:


> Slightly disclaimer, two of our family members working in BHP and  Woodside WPL.
> So what I say and do are keeping me totally out of the board.
> Hence will only comment on information available in public domain.



 as should correctly happen 

 and everybody should make their OWN decisions anyway 

 cheers


----------



## aus_trader (18 August 2021)

I don't think there will be 1 to 1 shares offered if there is a merger, after all BHP is a 151b company and WPL is a 20b company.

But a merger will certainly create a giant that'll probably be the biggest company listed on the asx, or 2nd if the combined BHP/WPL entity still can't beat the CBA's bloated market cap.


----------



## divs4ever (18 August 2021)

well call WPL a $20 share  and BHP a $50 share , maybe a $100 share after they collapse ( incorporate ) BHP PLC ( the old Billiton )

 and the divested asset are roughly 5% of BHP currently ( either both or just BHP LTD )

 so on e $20 WPL share for every BHP share held ( either before or AFTER the BHP PLC delisting ) isn't impossible  WPL will double it's assets (in theory ) while BHP will shrink theirs ( again )

 a trader buddy thought a $50 ( plus) BHP is 'drunk money'   , so where are we in a div. restrained world 

 so i am still happy to hold BHP ( my av. SP is just under $29 , but that included S32 back then ) just not excited about adding more when over $30 given the current shifting of policies


----------



## divs4ever (18 August 2021)

UK market set to lose major stock as BHP plans Australia shift​
https://www.investing.com/news/stoc...or-stock-as-bhp-plans-australia-shift-2592172

DYOR

i hold BHP

 am not sure i have posted this somewhere else here 

 ( sorry if i have )


----------



## Miner (18 August 2021)

divs4ever said:


> well call WPL a $20 share  and BHP a $50 share , maybe a $100 share after they collapse ( incorporate ) BHP PLC ( the old Billiton )
> 
> and the divested asset are roughly 5% of BHP currently ( either both or just BHP LTD )
> 
> ...



Great posting.
My only suggestion would be bhp has always been there on name even with billiton.
Wpl is a relatively junior.
So my two cents at best the name could be bhp Wpl or just Bhp.
Woodside does not carry the same heritage like bhp carries.
But this discussion really for the chat forum.
I noticed many of our asf gurus like @tech/a , @peter2 , @kennas , @Garpal Gumnut , @greggles[USER=66457]@Dona Ferentes, @debtfree and  others (no competition) have not made any comments so far . That worries me


----------



## divs4ever (18 August 2021)

maybe they are still untangling the complexities of the deal 

 just the portfolio shifts required by various ETFs  will be immense  , and then we will have the LICs trying to work out their moves 

 remember SOME are following the ESG fad  , while others  will be trying to re-estimate div. yields , and rebalancing the indexes 

 for instance would you really want a UK focused index fund  with it lacking BHP PLC  , and in the mess the UK is in  not to mention how BP  would have to re-invent itself  , for the 'Green new deal ' 

 i think key to the WPL deal is how many of the BHP  move across to the new company .

 but i guess time will tell 
 BUT if BHP keeps sliding ..... maybe i had better calculate a firm target price  , just in case a market shock provides an opportunity  , having that order in weeks early has worked for me before ( maybe it will again )


----------



## Knobby22 (18 August 2021)

Also those guys are looking at action.
I am hoping for a bargain if it keeps falling.


----------



## divs4ever (18 August 2021)

i have a small order in for extra WPL ( @ $19.40 from memory )

 BUT i am considering on whether to cancel that order  

and if the BHP spinoff  proceeds  i will probably end up with more WPL that i am comfortable with holding  ( unless WPL lifts their game considerably )

 remember WPL has some geographically diverse interests already  , i don't remember many projects where

 so am still nervous and cautious about this move  BHP and WPL are already in JV with


----------



## peter2 (18 August 2021)

As a chartist, corporate actions or hypothetical corporate actions that are in the news complicates the interpretation of price action.
*WPL* has been in such a strong downtrend for many years that it doesn't appear in my weekly scans. It occasionally pops up in the 1stBB daily scan (looking for bullish bars) but they're ignored because the weekly trend is down.

It would be very difficult to anticipate price action or make projections because currently the price is reacting to insto reactions to the news.

IMO oil/gas companies will go the way of *AGL* and the dodo bird.


----------



## sptrawler (18 August 2021)

Taking a longer term view from a climate change perspective, the push is on to shut down coal, the only viable replacement in the short term is LNG so the demand will increase IMO.
I don't want to get into the renewables/storage argument, because that will be self resolving, it will be used where it can be used.
But there are a lot of places in the World that can't rely on that outcome, therefore again IMO it will be LNG until such time as something else becomes viable.
So a lot depends on how much LNG is in the deal and how much oil is involved, oil certainly seems to have a much closer use by date.
Just my thoughts. But as Peter2 said and I agree, I wouldn't be buying them for the grandkids.


----------



## aus_trader (18 August 2021)

I thought there will always be demand for hydrocarbons as energy and for making many of the things that we use on a daily basis. Perhaps used in a more efficient way like Mazda has done with it's skyactive technology to squeeze out every kilojoule of energy from internal combustion engines.

Agree with @sptrawler that reduction in burning coal would need to be met with energy dense alternatives like LNG. So I thought the slump in companies like WPL and BPT were temporary.


----------



## sptrawler (18 August 2021)

aus_trader said:


> I thought there will always be demand for hydrocarbons as energy and for making many of the things that we use on a daily basis. Perhaps used in a more efficient way like Mazda has done with it's skyactive technology to squeeze out every kilojoule of energy from internal combustion engines.
> 
> Agree with @sptrawler that reduction in burning coal would need to be met with energy dense alternatives like LNG. So I thought the slump in companies like WPL and BPT were temporary.



IMO there will be a surge in WPL as the transition from coal happens, the use of LNG will increase, but eventually IMO there will be a move to fully renewables supported by nuclear, it wont be overnight but it will happen.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 August 2021)

Am I reading a few of these wrong? @Miner @Austwide . BHP and WPL *aren't* merging. BHP petroleum assets are going into wpl, and BHP shareholders are receiving WPL scrip so the new Woodside will be much bigger with new and old, a lot of overlapping, shareholders. Among the details not yet revealed is what proportion will BHP assets be in the new WPL .


----------



## Miner (18 August 2021)

divs4ever said:


> maybe they are still untangling the complexities of the deal
> 
> just the portfolio shifts required by various ETFs  will be immense  , and then we will have the LICs trying to work out their moves
> 
> ...



Thanks Pete.
I realise bhp makes billions and wastes billions too.
So all those people on the board earning millions and backed by 100s analysts if not 1000s, worldwide would have done their Sun in recommending not to dip in hot potato like Petrol only to be exploded.
Fossil fuel is ready to go with EV and excepting Australia nuclear powered power generation will soon take over coal fired and co gen power stations.
But if bhp model fails those top cats would finish as well.
Hence my question.


Dona Ferentes said:


> Am I reading a few of these wrong? @Miner @Austwide . BHP and WPL *aren't* merging. BHP petroleum assets are going into wpl, and BHP shareholders are receiving WPL scrip so the new Woodside will be much bigger with new and old, a lot of overlapping, shareholders. Among the details not yet revealed is what proportion will BHP assets be in the new WPL .



@Dona Ferentes  you could be right. At least myself wrongly read or misread the bhp wpl news.
Would re do my research .
A big thanks.


----------



## aus_trader (18 August 2021)

I think @Dona Ferentes is on the money that this is more of a re-structure/merger of assets than a merger of two companies.


----------



## divs4ever (18 August 2021)

Miner said:


> If I am WPL holder, would not be a great deal for me considering highest risk on Pluto and others will be reduced. BHP has lots of cash and hopefully after one and two years teething problem post merger, it will be a great giant . Yes, immediate post merger gives punters opportunity to buy BHP . Allan Gray is however very prudent fundi and what I do not know if the comment from Simon, is from BHP perspective and what are they telling to their clients holding WPL ?
> Do hold BHP and looking for sneaking into WPL



 now i MIGHT be wrong here but as i read it  , you are only getting BHP Petroleum ( which apparently includes gas assets  ) which is only FIVE PERCENT of BHP ( either the total or  just BHP Ltd )

 so i do NOT expect WPL to get much access to the BHP war-chest  , but MAYBE WPL will get the opportunity to hire extra top quality staff  , and probably some oil/gas related plant ( and spare parts for that plant ) ( and the BHP research into oil/gas project that have caught their eye without pulling the trigger )

 my concern with WPL is it was making hard work of maximizing their existing projects  ,

 compare that to BPT which merged with Drillsearch and then not long after  acquire a fair amount of the ORG assets  , and did so without choking  ,  can WPL do similar .

 i won't be looking to automatically off-load the ( new ) WPL but i do expect some  teething problems and asset value write-downs  and some possible cheap prices 

 lets call WPL a $20 share  and say 20% of the new issue will be up for sale quickly ( and of course some more will be lent to short sellers  by other instos )  so what chance some opportunity of WPL at say $10 a share  , because the near future economy is riddled with uncertainty  and active traders will see a lot of volatility  , WPL AND oil/gas 

 but the modern  BHP bowing to Elliot ( and friends )  pressure  makes me rather uneasy 

 Elliot  has about 1% influence ( so BHP claims ) and say Blackrock and Vanguard have another 12% vote between them 

 next these funds will start demanding multiple seats on the board ( like some super funds do ) without bringing any boost in skills related to the business


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 August 2021)

aus_trader said:


> I think @Dona Ferentes is on the money that this is more of a re-structure/merger of assets than a merger of two companies.



and apologies to Austwide, it was aus_trader I was replying to. 

The hard work has now to be done; sit down, look at everything, agree what they have got, and on a price and a DCF and lifespan for each asset. Toss them all in the mix. Come out with a value that then attributed to BHP Petroleum, divide by # of shareholders and give them WPL shares proportionally. Some are talking 50:50, or 53:47 or 47:53. No-one will be happy.  Just another Corporate Action the global investment banks


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 August 2021)

I'm actually quite bullish on oil and gas.

With the present disorder it will take half a century to electrify vehicles. 

Who knows another mini Ice Age could even make a need for a warmer planet.

The futurists seem too set in their predictions for my liking. 

WPL could be a an unlikely winner.

gg


----------



## aus_trader (18 August 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I'm actually quite bullish on oil and gas.
> 
> With the present disorder it will take half a century to electrify vehicles.
> 
> ...



So any reason why WPL unlikely to be a winner if you share the view of being bullish on Oil/Gas ?


----------



## divs4ever (19 August 2021)

well let's say the world will need  about half a billion electric vehicles ( maybe more if mobility scooters become affordable )

 that is an awful lot of battery  , which don't last forever  , even allowing for battery recycling that is plenty of demand for resources and technology that is far from perfect 

 say EVs ( with nearly all  vehicles being EV ) by 2030 looks like a tall task 

 now for WPL to perform poorly  i would point no further than the WPL history 
 that doesn't mean it can't improve ( and the BHP deal  would be a good chance to upgrade staff and skills )

 now bullish on oil/gas  is very much about supply ( of lack of it ) remember how many oil nations that have limited production , Libya , Syria , Venezuela , Nigeria  ( arguably Iran  , but who knows if Iran sells everything to China and North Korea ) ,  Iraq probably  hasn't repaired all it's oil production  , and then  we  all those tankers that are tied up in the wrong place

 to me i think oil should be closer to $US 50 currently  , thinking demand is still below 2019 levels


----------



## Smurf1976 (19 August 2021)

peter2 said:


> IMO oil/gas companies will go the way of *AGL* and the dodo bird.



As someone with more knowledge on the physical side when it comes to energy than of corporate finances, I suspect you're right but I also question why.

Physically there's a major push to "electrify everything" and that means more electricity not less as transport, space heating and so on ultimately goes electric. The means of generating electricity is changing but electricity itself sure isn't going away. 







Short term, and by that I mean the next few years, bulk gas consumption is also clearly trending up globally. Apart from 2020 (pandemic) and 2009 (GFC downturn) gas volumes globally have gone up every year for a very long time.






Also there's not yet a decline in physical oil consumption if we exclude pandemic-related factors of grounded aircraft etc.

If these companies aren't making money out of that then to me that raises some questions as to management decisions and so on. Ultimately a declining market will shrink the oil and gas business yes but it hasn't happened yet, the industry's very near its all time high (and would be at an actual high if not for the pandemic).


----------



## qldfrog (19 August 2021)

Smurf1976 said:


> As someone with more knowledge on the physical side when it comes to energy than of corporate finances, I suspect you're right but I also question why.
> 
> Physically there's a major push to "electrify everything" and that means more electricity not less as transport, space heating and so on ultimately goes electric. The means of generating electricity is changing but electricity itself sure isn't going away.
> 
> ...



Bhp just following the narrative.. let's get green ,dump fossil fuel...but bhp is well known for magistral **** up in term of narrative based decisions
Went heavy shale oil,then off... billions in smoke...
Then offload S32 to concentrate in iron,oil and coal ...
All obvious winners in the move to EV.?..not...
And now out of oil..
Most probably another **** up.
BHP is the dodo IMHO.  Will take years as starting so high..but better opportunities elsewhere.
The question is: 
will wpl be able to profit from the new assets..no idea..
All the above based on economical point of views.
But that does not always mean good or bad for share prices.
Management incentives are based on sp, not company profits.,
The narrative is what matters as we can see with Tesla..
PE?..who cares...
So if social media machine works well, you could see wpl sp crashing with wpl printing money with ongoing strong gas oil demand..
and BHP sp going up the sky with collapsing earnings, as long as they get a female non white ceo, a purple hair transgender head of HR and do not blow aboriginal secret sites..or flood Amazon villages
Long gone are the day where numbers anf facts mattered ..my view only..i do not own either right now


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 August 2021)

aus_trader said:


> So any reason why WPL unlikely to be a winner if you share the view of being bullish on Oil/Gas ?



I was using "unlikely" in it's broad adjectival rather than adverbial sense.

It will be a winner over the broad ASX. I haven't done a comparo within the oil sector to be honest. This news engages me so I will now. 

Gold and Oil are my contrarian picks over the next 10 years.

gg


----------



## qldfrog (19 August 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Gold and Oil are my contrarian picks over the next 10 years.



On that point we can agree..but what will be the effect of a Labour Green win on an Australian based oil producer?


----------



## Miner (19 August 2021)

Hello Folks
Thanks to all of you for such an intense, unbiased and informative thought sharing on a short span of time.
I learnt a lot with couple of take ways, almost convinced that BHP tried to get jail free cards by disposing some dud assets wrapped on silver foil to WPL, I was wrong in understanding the impact and withdraw my buy WPL until it starts rising from the fathom.
The excellent result from WPL is probably already factores on wpl price.
A big thanks to you folks.


----------



## Austwide (19 August 2021)

@Dona Ferentes _Am I reading a few of these wrong? @Miner @Austwide . BHP and WPL *aren't* merging._

You are, I haven't posted in this thread, but did say rumour about A2M being taken over by Nestle.


----------



## Miner (19 August 2021)

Austwide said:


> @Dona Ferentes _Am I reading a few of these wrong? @Miner @Austwide . BHP and WPL *aren't* merging._
> 
> You are, I haven't posted in this thread, but did say rumour about A2M being taken over by Nestle.



Yes mate
We are now clear as mud that WPL and BHP are not merging


----------



## divs4ever (19 August 2021)

only the BHP Petroleum arm  and WPL

 BUT depending on how you cut the figures  , that is a BIG or little deal 

  little in that the Petroleum is about  5% of the total assets , but my trader buddy suggests it is 30% of the revenue  , and given some project have only been acquired in the last year  .. one might have expected  a fair chunk of the planned Capex going into those fossil fuel projects 

 however BHP is down  another 5% today , somewhere in the $45 range 

 mister market doesn't seem to like this move  given the JV probably won't complete until next year  , all very interesting 

 DYOR


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 August 2021)

qldfrog said:


> On that point we can agree..but what will be the effect of a Labour Green win on an Australian based oil producer?



The Greens are a worry.

I was in Collinsville some days ago and that particular party's name is a no go expression there. They are still scarred by the unwashed invasion during the last federal election.  

They seem to prosper elsewhere on the planet for some reason. 

If the ALP do not preference the Greens last in every election henceforth, Queensland will keep them out of government Federally for a long, long time. 

Even Scomo would get back in, unlikely as that may seem.

gg


----------



## aus_trader (19 August 2021)

Great, thought provoking discussion everyone, learnt a lot more about both companies.

So BHP's been selling off assets for a long time since I've followed it's progress. One of the biggest being those non-core commodities according to BHP to South32 Ltd (S32) via spin off.

Now selling the Oil/Gas assets to WPL.

So what's actually really worthwhile inside of BHP now ? 

In my mind it was always the most diversified mining house on the asx and I hold a few shares. Is it becoming a non-diversified Iron Ore play with some Copper/Gold and U3O8 from Olympic Dam  thrown in ?

After all this discussion, starting to worry about it's diversification and holding onto those shares. The falls of yesterday and today weighing in too 😟


----------



## qldfrog (19 August 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Great, thought provoking discussion everyone, learnt a lot more about both companies.
> 
> So BHP's been selling off assets for a long time since I've followed it's progress. One of the biggest being those non-core commodities according to BHP to South32 Ltd (S32) via spin off.
> 
> ...



do not forget coal, unless mistaken they still have a lot of it ;
so in a short answer: BHP=chinese iron smelters..the new economy?


----------



## Craton (19 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Am I reading a few of these wrong? @Miner @Austwide . BHP and WPL *aren't* merging. BHP petroleum assets are going into wpl, and BHP shareholders are receiving WPL scrip so the new Woodside will be much bigger with new and old, a lot of overlapping, shareholders. Among the details not yet revealed is what proportion will BHP assets be in the new WPL .



My take is that its BHP Petroleum so oil and gas assets thus I'd say, does not include any coal assets.

From this FNA link:



> By Eva Brocklehurst
> 
> As BHP Group ((BHP)) makes a concerted effort to lift its environmental credentials, the deal that many suspected would be forthcoming has been announced: the merger of *BHP Petroleum with Woodside Petroleum ((WPL))*. {my bold}
> 
> ...


----------



## Craton (19 August 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Great, thought provoking discussion everyone, learnt a lot more about both companies.
> 
> So BHP's been selling off assets for a long time since I've followed it's progress. One of the biggest being those non-core commodities according to BHP to South32 Ltd (S32) via spin off.
> 
> ...



Isn't BHP holding and amassing Potash and Kimberlite pipes?

I'm sure that BHP has the $$$ and access to funding so that they'd be able to t/over, merge, develop and fast track "new tech" and more eco-friendly resources/projects. Hell, they may even get into hydro, hydrogen or fusion energy.


----------



## divs4ever (19 August 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Great, thought provoking discussion everyone, learnt a lot more about both companies.
> 
> So BHP's been selling off assets for a long time since I've followed it's progress. One of the biggest being those non-core commodities according to BHP to South32 Ltd (S32) via spin off.
> 
> ...



 well since the 'new BHP' seems willing to buckle to activist pressure  , one must consider if  BHP  will self-mutilate   to a much smaller and less profitable company , say searching the world for REE , or lithium or wind-farms  , or something else where profits won't scale up ( another arm with tiny margins )

 ALSO concerning  must be the recent energy acquisitions  where they have decided to make a complete U-turn  ,
 bad research or bad management  BHP should have enough high-level skills to know   how to evaluate  , shale oil , deep sea oil drilling  , etc etc or be smart enough to step back from signing the contracts  , until they DO .

 i would be more worried about BHP becoming a one-trick pony with two amputated legs ( not very good at anything they do )


----------



## divs4ever (19 August 2021)

Craton said:


> Isn't BHP holding and amassing Potash and Kimberlite pipes?
> 
> I'm sure that BHP has the $$$ and access to funding so that they'd be able to t/over, merge, develop and fast track "new tech" and more eco-friendly resources/projects. Hell, they may even get into hydro, hydrogen or fusion energy.



 there is a BIG difference between buying  'world class assets ' and  making money ... remember Eaglehawk 

 and having more money than you can invest wisely is NOT always a good thing( ask the former Rinker share-holders )


----------



## Craton (19 August 2021)

I'll not argue that the big Australian hasn't stuffed up along the way. Maybe BHP is still stuffing up by kowtowing to the lobbying shareholders. I'd be having a transition plan not just dump and run.


----------



## Value Collector (19 August 2021)

peter2 said:


> IMO oil/gas companies will go the way of *AGL* and the dodo bird.



Eventually, but not for a long time, and given that Oil Well investments have a limited life anyway, if they writing really was on the wall that Oil demand was going to be dropping every year into the future, Oil companies could simply stop investing in new wells, and let their portfolio of assets return to cash and either pay this back to shareholders, or invest in some other energy infrastructure.

Demand isn't going to crash over night, they can make a decision on each new project as it comes about based on where they see demand.


----------



## Value Collector (19 August 2021)

Craton said:


> I'll not argue that the big Australian hasn't stuffed up along the way. Maybe BHP is still stuffing up by kowtowing to the lobbying shareholders. I'd be having a transition plan not just dump and run.



I guess the transition plan is Woodside, eg. hand they assets over to them, give BHP some WPL shares and allow WPL to make the decision about when/how/if to continue making investments in new Wells.

As I described above, each new investment in oil wells is an annuity type investment, it kinda makes sense to aggregate these types of assets into a larger combined businesses, I expect to see alot of consolidation in oil as the sun sets on the business, but its not sun set just yet, probably mid afternoon though.


----------



## aus_trader (19 August 2021)

Craton said:


> I'll not argue that the big Australian hasn't stuffed up along the way. Maybe BHP is still stuffing up by kowtowing to the lobbying shareholders. I'd be having a transition plan not just dump and run.



That's what I am thinking along the lines of... By the way thanks for all the others contributing to the discussion as well. I like taking action based on the information that's available right now, even if it's not the right move in hindsight. So my plan of action is:

Sell some tomorrow (hopefully not a freaky Friday with another 6% wipe off like the last two trading days! ), then re-assess about the remainder when the BHP_Petro./WPL deal is done. Maybe will keep some as a long term holding in case my original investment thesis is correct and BHP is still the *diversified*? mining powerhouse that I thought it would always be...

As far as Oil/Gas is concerned I am in the camp that the sun has not set for these commodities, same as some of the other members who have also said it with much more analysis especially from @Smurf1976 . By the way, I am not reluctant to take on new technologies and climate change related green projects. In fact I have already thought about and researched up on those topics and there is a hydrogen play and a Li battery recycling play already in the Speculative Stock Portfolio and Li batteries haven't even become a global environmental waste problem yet while that little spec company is filing away Patents left, right and center to develop and protect/copyright/trademark the technology to recycle them and save the world of the future headache.  But I am also a realist and I just can't fathom the idea of cutting off the Petroleum demand to an insignificant level for decades. In fact the current subdued demand could come back with a vengeance once the world is immunised and as someone said, all those grounded airlines and anchored cargo carriers and cruise ships can't keep up with all the pent up demand. So those hated Oilers including WPL may be worth keeping an eye on...


----------



## aus_trader (20 August 2021)

After posting I did further analysis into the wee hours of the morning as to what other information is available that we haven't looked at so far with respect to the two companies undergoing the transaction.

Looking at every angle, I decided to postpone the BHP partial sell-down by two weeks till September 2nd. Reason is mom & pop investors like us have a chance to recover some of the money lost over the last couple of days of heavy falls. I just realised BHP is paying out it's biggest ever dividend payment since it's inception, a whopping $2.736 100% franked. That's a yield or return of 6.16% based on current price of $44.40 approx.

Normally would be happy to hang out for a year or more to receive a yield of anything close to 5% in the current low yield / low interest environment, but when it's in two weeks, I'll be reluctant to sell right now. I don't have any idea what the share price will do in the next two weeks, but there is likely to be a little buying coming in leading up to the dividend date when investors start seeing this...


----------



## divs4ever (20 August 2021)

well overnight  i lowered my FMG order to $19.90  and hooked a winner , lowered the WPL order  to $19  and avoided a buy this morning ( a solid chance it would have got hit @ $19.35 )

 was not planning to sell my BHP but AM watching  carefully to see if there is a reason to change my mind  , i PROBABLY won't buy  before  the ex-div. date  BUT the price MIGHT continue sliding  enough to tempt me  to a small extra parcel   say the sub $40  area 

 am still wary  after it buckled to Elliot in TWO areas  , that along might attract other sharks


----------



## Value Collector (20 August 2021)

aus_trader said:


> That's what I am thinking along the lines of... By the way thanks for all the others contributing to the discussion as well. I like taking action based on the information that's available right now, even if it's not the right move in hindsight. So my plan of action is:
> 
> Sell some tomorrow (hopefully not a freaky Friday with another 6% wipe off like the last two trading days! ), then re-assess about the remainder when the BHP_Petro./WPL deal is done. Maybe will keep some as a long term holding in case my original investment thesis is correct and BHP is still the *diversified*? mining powerhouse that I thought it would always be...
> 
> As far as Oil/Gas is concerned I am in the camp that the sun has not set for these commodities, same as some of the other members who have also said it with much more analysis especially from @Smurf1976 . By the way, I am not reluctant to take on new technologies and climate change related green projects. In fact I have already thought about and researched up on those topics and there is a hydrogen play and a Li battery recycling play already in the Speculative Stock Portfolio and Li batteries haven't even become a global environmental waste problem yet while that little spec company is filing away Patents left, right and center to develop and protect/copyright/trademark the technology to recycle them and save the world of the future headache.  But I am also a realist and I just can't fathom the idea of cutting off the Petroleum demand to an insignificant level for decades. In fact the current subdued demand could come back with a vengeance once the world is immunised and as someone said, all those grounded airlines and anchored cargo carriers and cruise ships can't keep up with all the pent up demand. So those hated Oilers including WPL may be worth keeping an eye on...



In regards to BHP not being the diversified miner you wanted it to be anymore, another way to look at it is that if you retain the WPL shares in your portfolio, they even though BHP is less diversified, your portfolio over all has not really changed.

Eg. If you were happy to have BHP hold these Oil fields before, you should be equally happy to retain the WPL shares.

I plan just to put the WPL shares in the bottom draw and collect the divvies, and just watch how the oil business plays out over the next 20 years, it’s a slow moving story, and the energy business is a good place to be once planes start flying again.


----------



## divs4ever (20 August 2021)

now for a trader/investor buddy ( with a margin loan facility ) BHP offers  a completely different opportunity


----------



## divs4ever (20 August 2021)

Value Collector said:


> In regards to BHP not being the diversified miner you wanted it to be anymore, another way to look at it is that if you retain the WPL shares in your portfolio, they even though BHP is less diversified, your portfolio over all has not really changed.
> 
> Eg. If you were happy to have BHP hold these Oil fields before, you should be equally happy to retain the WPL shares.
> 
> I plan just to put the WPL shares in the bottom draw and collect the divvies, and just watch how the oil business plays out over the next 20 years, it’s a slow moving story, and the energy business is a good place to be once planes start flying again.



that would assume WPL  lifts it's game and not just it's asset base  , history shows plenty of companies that cannot exploit new acquisitions properly 

 MLX and the 'copper adventure' for example   or maybe we  could point at AMP  when it grabbed that big transformational acquisition  , or maybe even WES and the UK hardware  adventure 

 getting them and making a PROFIT can be two different thing 

 now a more interesting dilemma might be do you buy BHP soon to earn more WPL  ( later )  or wait to see which instos sell down the 'gifted' WPL  sometime next year


----------



## Value Collector (20 August 2021)

divs4ever said:


> that would assume WPL  lifts it's game and not just it's asset base  , history shows plenty of companies that cannot exploit new acquisitions properly
> 
> now a more interesting dilemma might be do you buy BHP soon to earn more WPL  ( later )  or wait to see which instos sell down the 'gifted' WPL  sometime next year




I am not a WPL expert, but will certainly be doing a bit of reading on it.

Correct me if I am wrong, but from what I can see is that over the years they have relied on their cash cow (North west shelf assets) which has performed well, but have never really been able to find another big play outside that region.

but being given the BHP assets will give them a big hand to play, I imagine they will be inheriting BHP’s Houston office, full of good people too.


----------



## divs4ever (20 August 2021)

but BHP's Bass Strait asset should be waning  or at least need more exploration to create replacement  reserves

 oil/gas isn't like a depleted gold mine where you can  re-process the tailings dams , and and waste heaps ( the previously uneconomical over-burdens ) and maybe earn some extra exploration capital , 

 but let's hope WPL at least cherry-picks the new staff ( i assume there will be SOME redundancies in all this )


----------



## aus_trader (20 August 2021)

In terms of cost reductions, WPL has already started on that path in terms of use of automation and robotics...


----------



## Craton (20 August 2021)

^^
As per above re. automation. From Woodside's website

ITNews link reporting WPL has been heavily into robotics for sometime now.


----------



## aus_trader (20 August 2021)

Craton said:


> ^^
> As per above re. automation. From Woodside's website
> 
> ITNews link reporting WPL has been heavily into robotics for sometime now.



Great to see our engineers working with NASA and bringing some of that experience and expertise back home


----------



## sptrawler (31 October 2021)

Woodside's hydrogen plant, starting to gain some unwanted attention.









						Mark McGowan should be red-faced after greenwashing Woodside’s hydrogen plan
					

To see through the smoke you need to know a little bit about hydrogen, and government and company spin doctors hope you do not, so please read on.




					www.watoday.com.au


----------



## Belli (14 December 2021)

sptrawler said:


> I've never owned WPL, but I'm interested now it is looking to expand into H2, mainly because I think the push to H2 is going to far outstrip the ability to produce it cleanly especially in the initial stages.




The comment intrigued me.  As I don't use any sort of software to track my share holdings, I asked a mater of mine if he could compare WPL to a plain old vanilla ETF VAS over 10 years.

He sent me these screen shots (I was told he is using sharesight.)











On which one would you prefer to place a bet?


----------



## sptrawler (14 December 2021)

Belli said:


> The comment intrigued me.  As I don't use any sort of software to track my share holdings, I asked a mater of mine if he could compare WPL to a plain old vanilla ETF VAS over 10 years.
> 
> He sent me these screen shots (I was told he is using sharesight.)
> 
> ...



Fair point and I am looking at adding VAS, into the core holding of ETF's and LIC's, I don't see any hurry to add VAS atm..
This is more a buy to sell one, as I don't see the next 10 years being reflective of the last 10 and is also why I earlier mentioned AGL which I've also never owned before.
Everyone to their own. 👍


----------



## dyna (14 December 2021)

You have to wonder what WPL's CEO has been blabbering on about, recently.
Do the company's top 20 shareholders really believe her spiel?
They'll be paying wages alright. But creating much wealth for shareholders?


----------



## divs4ever (14 December 2021)

dyna said:


> You have to wonder what WPL's CEO has been blabbering on about, recently.
> Do the company's top 20 shareholders really believe her spiel?
> They'll be paying wages alright. But creating much wealth for shareholders?



 as a NON-top 20 shareholding  ( but one likely to be given many more shares by BHP , soon  )

 NO ( i don't believe a word )

 considering they will have to handle the synergy of a ( fractured ) group at least as big as the current WPL  and operating in extra locations ( than WPL is used to without the persuasive powers of BHP )

 i would half expect the current management to be replaced by BHP 'orphans '  within 3 years ( but that is just a wild , uninformed guess )


----------



## Belli (14 December 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Fair point and I am looking at adding VAS, into the core holding of ETF's and LIC's, I don't see any hurry to add VAS atm..
> This is more a buy to sell one, as I don't see the next 10 years being reflective of the last 10 and is also why I earlier mentioned AGL which I've also never owned before.
> Everyone to their own. 👍




Absolutely.  Each should invest according to their risk profile.

Mind you with my investment profil (indifference and OK to accept the market average) I don't get any of the excitement which apparently goes with individual share selection.  ETFs don't have emotion and the mangers of LICs do it full-time on my behalf.  All I have to know is through constantly buying, the distribution I received for VAS for the September quarter alone was up 9.5% compared with the entire 2020-2021 financial year.


----------



## sptrawler (14 December 2021)

Belli said:


> Absolutely.  Each should invest according to their risk profile.
> 
> Mind you with my investment profil (indifference and OK to accept the market average) I don't get any of the excitement which apparently goes with individual share selection.  ETFs don't have emotion and the mangers of LICs do it full-time on my behalf.  All I have to know is through constantly buying, the distribution I received for VAS for the September quarter alone was up 9.5% compared with the entire 2020-2021 financial year.



So very true and I am of the same ilk.
I have a core of shares, ETF's, LIC's for dividend, a backstop of term deposit to see me over the once in a lifetime event that seems to happen every 7 years and then the play money which I try and pick more winners than losers with. 🤣


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 December 2021)

In a statement issued today (16.12.21) ACCC, the competition regulator, said it has closely examined the domestic gas supply market in WA (which is where any competition concerns might emerge). The Commission’s review focused on the supply of domestic natural gas in Western Australia “*given this is where Woodside and BHP Petroleum overlap in Australia.*”



> “Woodside’s and BHP Petroleum’s customers for LNG, LPG, condensate and oil are either offshore or in areas where Woodside and BHP Petroleum do not overlap,” The commission said.




ACCC chair Rod Sims said in the statement:


> “_We examined the proposed acquisition closely as it would combine two of the four largest domestic natural gas suppliers in Western Australia. “We found that post acquisition, Woodside would continue to face competition from a range of suppliers of domestic gas, including major producers Chevron and Santos, and from several other smaller suppliers including Shell and ExxonMobil. Woodside’s share of domestic gas after the acquisition will be approximately 20 per cent."_





> “_In Western Australia, gas exporters are required to reserve the equivalent of 15 per cent of their export production for the domestic market, ensuring that domestic gas will continue to be available from Woodside and BHP Petroleum’s export assets, and from a range of other competitors."_



The ACCC also considered that Woodside would be unlikely to have an incentive to reduce supply of natural gas from BHP Petroleum’s majority-owned, domestic-only site at Macedon, given gas from Macedon can only be supplied to the Western Australian domestic market. In addition, the number of competing suppliers in that market are also likely to constrain Woodside from decreasing gas supply.

_and that's about all they do!! _


----------



## sptrawler (16 December 2021)

I would guess eventually, there will be a shipping terminal installed somewhere on the East coast, for gas supplies from W.A


----------



## mullokintyre (23 December 2021)

WPL may have to change its name to Woodside Hydrogen Limited  sometime in the future.
From Todays OZ


> Oil and gas giant Woodside will spend the next six months working with two major potential Asian customers on the feasibility of its proposed liquid hydrogen exports out of Western Australia.
> On Tuesday, Woodside signed a memorandum of understanding with entities connected to Singapore utilities and infrastructure giant Keppel Corporation and Japan’s Osaka Gas to assess the establishment of a long-term stable supply chain that links its proposed 1500 tonnes of hydrogen per day export hub in Perth to gas suppliers in both markets.
> 
> It is understood Keppel approached Woodside, initially through Austrade, and then brought Osaka in as well.
> ...



Mick


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 December 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> WPL may have to change its name to Woodside Hydrogen Limited  sometime in the future...



I guess that is the logical outcome when it seems we have to decarbonise hydrocarbons


----------



## Skate (23 December 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> WPL may have to change its name to Woodside Hydrogen Limited  sometime in the future.
> From Todays OZ
> 
> Mick




@mullokintyre thanks for the excerpt behind the paywall. At times I'll get all excited to follow a link & then be confronted with a paywall & feel disappointed. I hope those who read your posts take notice of this fact.

Skate.


----------



## sptrawler (23 December 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> WPL may have to change its name to Woodside Hydrogen Limited  sometime in the future.



IMO Woodside is in the box seat of all the energy suppliers ATM, copious amounts of LNG to replace coal fired at call generation and overseas contracts to buyers who will want to transition from LNG to H2.
Talk about being in the right space, at the right time IMO.

I do hold.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 January 2022)

Woodside Petroleum will _enjoy about a $US1 billion ($1.4 billion) boost to pre-tax profit thanks to the reversal of write-downs at two gas ventures in Western Australia, while sales have rocketed higher on surging international gas prices.

The news of the reversal of impairments at the Pluto-Scarborough venture and at the North West Shelf gas project came as Woodside posted a better-than-expected 86 per cent jump in sales in the December quarter to $US2.85 billion.

Woodside said the record December quarter sales came on the back of a 53 per cent jump in average realised prices to $US90 a barrel of oil equivalent (boe), including an average LNG price of $US93/boe._


----------



## sptrawler (27 January 2022)

With the tensions in Europe over Russia, Woodside may have another customer with the EU.








						Australian LNG readied to aid Europe over Ukraine crisis
					

The United States is reaching out to major gas suppliers including Australia.




					www.afr.com


----------



## divs4ever (27 January 2022)

WOODSIDE TO WITHDRAW FROM MYANMAR
Woodside has decided to withdraw from its interests in Myanmar. Woodside has operated in Myanmar since 2013, conducting multiple exploration and drilling campaigns. It holds a 40% participating interest in the A-6 Joint Venture as joint operator and participating interests in exploration permits AD-1 and AD-8.
Woodside had previously announced that it was placing all Myanmar business decisions under review following the State of Emergency declared in February 2021 and the deteriorating human rights situation in the country. In 2021 Woodside completed the relinquishment of exploration permits covering offshore Blocks AD-2, AD-5 and A-4 and is in the process of withdrawing from Blocks AD-6, AD-7 and A-7. Woodside will now commence arrangements to formally exit Blocks AD-1 and AD-8, the A-6 Joint Venture and the A-6 production sharing contract (PSC) held with the Myanma Oil and Gas Enterprise (MOGE).

The non-cash expense associated with the decision to withdraw from Blocks A-6 and AD-1 is expected to impact 2021 net profit after tax (NPAT) by approximately US$138 million. This is in addition to the US$71 million exploration and evaluation expense for Block AD-7 disclosed in Woodside’s Fourth Quarter Report on 20 January 2022. These costs will be excluded from underlying NPAT for the purposes of calculating the dividend. Woodside CEO Meg O’Neill said while Woodside had hoped to develop the A-6 gas resources with its joint venture participants and deliver much-needed energy to the Myanmar people, there was no longer a viable option for Woodside to continue its activities. “Woodside has been a responsible foreign investor in Myanmar since 2013 with our conduct guided by the UN Guiding Principles on Business and Human Rights and other relevant international standards. “Given the ongoing situation in Myanmar we can no longer contemplate Woodside’s participation in the development of the A-6 gas resources, nor other future activities in-country,” she said.

 DYOR

 i hold WPL ( and am liable to get MORE in the BHP demerger )


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 February 2022)

BP are selling $20bn. of investment in Russian Oil. 

Money flows. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 February 2022)

the spot LNG price should be robust


> Germany signalled a U-turn in key energy policies, floating the possibility of extending the life-spans of coal and even nuclear plants to cut dependency on Russian gas, part of a broad political rethink following Moscow’s invasion of Ukraine. Europe’s top economy has been under pressure from other Western nations to become less dependent on Russian gas, but its plans to phase out coal-fired power plants by 2030 and to shut its nuclear power plants by end-2022 have left it with few options.






> In a landmark speech on Sunday, Reuters reports that Chancellor Olaf Scholz spelled out a more radical path to ensure Germany will be able to meet rising energy supply and diversify away from Russian gas, which accounts for half of Germany’s energy needs.


----------



## Sean K (7 March 2022)

Is it too late?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 March 2022)

Sean K said:


> Is it too late?
> 
> View attachment 138681



It is said that delay can still be profitable. 

gg


----------



## sptrawler (7 March 2022)

Sean K said:


> Is it too late.
> That is always the nagging question, I was lucky getting in before current price surge.


----------



## rederob (7 March 2022)

The weekly chart below shows WPL has decisively broken out of a 4 year downtrend.
If or when the USA decides to sanction Russia's oil and/or gas, WPL will increase in price further again.
With Ukranians putting up a defence that was not expected, the quick victory Russia expected looks like drawing out for a considerable time.
And the longer the better for our Oil and gas producers.




You might note that WPL is not even half its previous record price despite there being very little comparative difference in the oil price back in 2008.  So if the past is any indication of where WPL is headed, the we are in for some decent price action in coming weeks.


----------



## Craton (7 March 2022)

@rederob 
Not that's it's relevent ATM but from memory, apart from the GFC fallout from the WPL peak in 2008, wasn't there a substantial sell down/out by a major WPL shareholder (Shell???) in play as well?
Perhaps that sell down came later but the WPL SP has languished for sometime since which, I've attributed in some part to the "climate change" mentally that is so prevalent.

So, are the days of having WPL as a sheet anchor in one's portfolio gone forever?
No, I don't think so, not with the BHP/WPL deal still to be finalised.

Coming back to the point in hand, this "special operation" or whatever Putin/Russia calls it (abhorrent as it is and I don't want to come across as callous in saying this) has certainly created some opportunities for the astute investor.


----------



## rederob (7 March 2022)

Craton said:


> @rederob
> Not that's it's relevent ATM but from memory, apart from the GFC fallout from the WPL peak in 2008, wasn't there a substantial sell down/out by a major WPL shareholder (Shell???) in play as well?
> Perhaps that sell down came later but the WPL SP has languished for sometime since which, I've attributed in some part to the "climate change" mentally that is so prevalent.
> 
> ...



Yes, lots of water under the bridge since 2008, for sure.
As I read it, the biggest problem for oil/gas majors is the cost of exploration to maintain reserves which in turn maintain the company's share price.  Looking for what's left to find has become progressively more expensive per barrel discovered.  As a result, company profitability has been heavily reliant on a strong oil price, and that situation was thwarted first by OPEC's ability to manipulate prices and then by US unconventional oil which curbed OPEC's price fixing power.
Right now we are in uncharted waters.
Speculation is certainly driving POO right now, because nobody knows how bad the situation might get, nor for how long.
Interesting you mention climate change as I actually think vehicle electrification will be the real killer of oil price in years ahead.
As I have WPL, STO and BPT shares, this bump will be my opportunity to sell them in weeks to come - I hope!


----------



## Craton (7 March 2022)

Thanks @rederob and yes, OPEC and shale oil not withstanding, lots of factors in play acting upon oilers' SP.
I noted that according to the EIA, the US is set to become a net importer, albeit for a short time frame, adding to those uncharted waters.

Climate change is driving the change to EV across the global and so too, the take up of renewables and battery storage so yes, most certainly a huge dampener on the future of PoO.
Hell, even out here they testing old mine shafts to store compressed air to create renewable energy. Anything to get away from carbon consumption and creation...

WPL - I'll still hold but might dispose a few parcels if the SP is tempting enough. I'm fascinated, as an early adopter WPL's use of robotics could be a way forward down the time line.

STO - sold for a nice profit some years ago now.

BPT - missed the boat on that one, the shares were a mere 4c back when I started building the portfolio but I was highly risk averse and as s/brokering was $100 per trade at the time, well this pauper looked at the divvy providers, lol... Hindsight is so 20/20 eh!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 March 2022)

One person tells you the world is going to end or the War in Ukraine will lead to industrial stagnation and to sell oil shares. 

The next tells you it is another Oil Shock a la the Saudi cousins' ravenous attack on Western wallets in the 70's and oil will hit all time highs. 

The Gumnut Bowser test has been completed for Mid Feb-March and according to my eyes and my man on the inside from Chandigarh the price continues to rise. 

The WPL price gained over $8 from $26 and now sits a bit down at $31.98.

To buy more or not to buy more, that is the question. WPL still owes me, so I'll not sell even though I have no idea what effect BHP giving WPL all it's oil assets will have on the price later this year.

Anywhere under $31 looks cheap.

It all depends on my man on the inside from Chandigarh and the Saudi cousins. 







gg


----------



## Ann (13 March 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> To buy more or not to buy more, that is the question. WPL still owes me, so I'll not sell even though I have no idea what effect BHP giving WPL all it's oil assets will have on the price later this year.



Always the burning question GG. I have been in and out of this and made a few bob. Thinking it will be worth a bit more upside, the takeover of BHP oil interests may be the very catalyst for its upward travels. My swing trade calculation is looking at a bit over $70 as it stands at the moment, given the price doesn't fall back under the falling trendline, let's see how it goes.  I have a few dollars earmarked for a buy back into WPL but would like to see it get a bit closer to the 200dsma before I buy back in, whether that be after a consolidation period or a fall and bounce back up off the 200sma. I am shocked to see I have never published a chart of WPL ever until today! I guess it always looked like such a loser for so long I would have been a constant bear, not kind to shareholders to always talk a company down. 

However now I reckon it may be cheers, clink clink!


----------



## Value Collector (13 March 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> One person tells you the world is going to end or the War in Ukraine will lead to industrial stagnation and to sell oil shares.
> 
> The next tells you it is another Oil Shock a la the Saudi cousins' ravenous attack on Western wallets in the 70's and oil will hit all time highs.
> 
> ...



Another question to ask yourself is whether it’s best to buy WPL directly, or buy BHP.


----------



## sptrawler (13 March 2022)

Value Collector said:


> Another question to ask yourself is whether it’s best to buy WPL directly, or buy BHP.



Good point WPL has had a run since the announcement and the run up in oil price, do you think BHP price has factored in the loss of revenue already and their price run is due to the free WPL shares? 
I wonder if the question is, how long is your investment horizon.


----------



## divs4ever (13 March 2022)

assuming  the BHP-WPL goes ahead  i will basically quadruple  the current WPL holding 

 the reason i hold ( currently ) significantly more BHP than WPL is mainly because  WPL been fairly disappointing  to me 

 the current temptation  for me is to take some profit ( investment cash ) out of the WPL while i am still in front 

 and possibly keep the cash for later ( extra BHP or WPL )  depending how the market reacts to the deal  ( remember SOME are saying SOME instos and fundies will be obliged to divest  those free WPL shares ) ( and BHP will be a less profitable company in the near term  )

if such a worry  was a concern would WPL do a share buy-back  to protect the share price ??


----------



## Gunnerguy (14 March 2022)

Going YOLO WPL tomorrow.
Maybe STO also.
Selling WPL puts and buying WPL calls at $30/$31/$32. WPL SP Will be $40 in 1-2 months.
Looking forward, which is the purpose of an investor. WPL and STO will provide significant gains in next few months.
Going full in  with WPL maybe STO BOPT OOO FUEL. 
Gunnerguy.


----------



## Value Collector (14 March 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Good point WPL has had a run since the announcement and the run up in oil price, do you think BHP price has factored in the loss of revenue already and their price run is due to the free WPL shares?
> I wonder if the question is, how long is your investment horizon.
> 
> View attachment 139055
> ...



I am not sure I haven’t actually done the math on it yet.


----------



## Ann (30 March 2022)

I want to buy back into WPL but it is too far away from the 200dMAs. Just noticed a bearish Island Top pattern. Hoping this may offer some reasonable downside, perhaps a lot closer to those aforementioned MAs. I have only rarely had success with Island Tops resolving downward unlike bullish Island Bottoms which are one of my fave indicators!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 April 2022)

BHP and WPL have come out of the bushes with announcements.

Some of them are over 200 pages long. 

Too much reading for this little cut n thrust. 

From the AFR.



> KPMG said a Woodside share would have an underlying value of between $25.25 and $29.81 if the deal progresses, more than the $23.09 to $26.42 that a Woodside share would be worth if the merger did not proceed.




Has anyone got any ideas on whether WPL taking over BHP's petroleum assets is good for WPL?

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 April 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> BHP and WPL have come out of the bushes with announcements.
> 
> Has anyone got any ideas on whether WPL taking over BHP's petroleum assets is good for WPL?



A line has to be drawn, a date chosen, to price assets. 

Since then the PoO has risen, so it would be understandable that the valuations look attractive now.

[_to me it will be an asset allocation issue_]


----------



## Craton (8 April 2022)

From the WPL 21 page PDF ASX announcement.



> *Share Consideration*
> 914,768,948 New Woodside Shares issued to BHP, with subsequent distribution to BHP shareholders1
> 
> BHP Shareholders receive ~0.1807 new Woodside shares per BHP share2
> ...





> *Cash Flow*
> Supports funding of Scarborough, Sangomar, Mad Dog 2, Shenzi North and other growth projects




Will be a top ten global independent producer.

Oddly, will be pursuing secondary listings on the NYSE and LSE when other Aussie companies, like BHP and WBC, are trimming that fat.

Of course all is moot without shareholder approval.


----------



## Value Collector (9 April 2022)

Craton said:


> From the WPL 21 page PDF ASX announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BHP is maintaining its listing in London, NYSE and South Africa, they have just ended their dual listing structure where they were listed as two separate company entities.


----------



## Craton (9 April 2022)

Value Collector said:


> BHP is maintaining its listing in London, NYSE and South Africa, they have just ended their dual listing structure where they were listed as two separate company entities.



Cheers @Value Collector. Thanks for pointing that out and clarifying my error.


----------



## divs4ever (9 April 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> BHP and WPL have come out of the bushes with announcements.
> 
> Some of them are over 200 pages long.
> 
> ...



i am thinking  any silver lining will be in the BHP staff acquired in the deal ( there will be SOME quality staff , hopefully )

 on the downside  you have sudden extra complexity , and probably extra  geopolitical risks 

 now i have seen the rough details ( guessing the bulk of shareholders will approve )  this is a lot of noise and paperwork  to cover the extra risks 

 ( BHP looks like just another shrinking company  now without a poison pill protection  , and WPL  has will become much larger  without the track record to instill confidence )

 the amusing side  ( and MAYBE even profitable one ) will be watching those fund managers  with the virtue-signalling mandates  , negotiate the paradigm shift  , and some index funds will have to adjust to a much bigger WPL as well ( at least by alleged asset value )

but i bet the brokers and advisors have made a motza out of this 

 i will be watching to see in BHP finally gets the potash production into gear  , or is that another dud like the shale oil


----------



## divs4ever (9 April 2022)

Craton said:


> From the WPL 21 page PDF ASX announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 oddly ??

 not a probable red flag ??  

 the multiple listing SUGGESTS it is thinking of raising extra capital via these markets  , now sure WPL might be doing this  for the convenience of the new share-holders 

 but i have held WPL since 2011 ( first parcel in June 2011 @ $40  , second parcel in August 2011 @ $37.50 ) ( have average down in recent years )  so you can see why WPL has to ACTUALLY put the runs on the board to impress me


----------



## Craton (10 April 2022)

divs4ever said:


> oddly ??
> 
> not a probable red flag ??
> 
> ...



Were those buys around the time Shell was selling down?

I suspect the WPL SP was artificially inflated to accommodate the sell down, but that's just the cynic in me talking. I realize that there's other factors impacting but the SP hasn't really recovered since.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 April 2022)

divs4ever said:


> oddly ??
> 
> not a probable red flag ??
> 
> ...



I believe it will be quite easy for Australian companies to raise capital, particularly WPL and other resource companies as the $AUD will be an increasing element in Foreign Reserves of Overseas Central Banks. 

How much easier than for funds to have assets in $AUD to convert and re-convert through a safe market

The listings make sense. 

gg


----------



## divs4ever (10 April 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I believe it will be quite easy for Australian companies to raise capital, particularly WPL and other resource companies as the $AUD will be an increasing element in Foreign Reserves of Overseas Central Banks.
> 
> How much easier than for funds to have assets in $AUD to convert and re-convert through a safe market
> 
> ...





 there is a narrative  to reduce/stop investment capital in fossil fuel projects  ( especially in the US ) , now apart from that  , we are coming into a period where cashed up investors ( that aren't pension-funds ) are going to demand higher returns  , and ALSO WPL be will be operating in locales they haven't previously  explored ( business-wise ) , so i am guessing there will be costs/expenses they won't have foreseen ( especially with broke governments trying to raise revenue )

 now yes i agree where possible  you should always borrow in YOUR native currency ( FX changes can be a killer ) but Australia isn't an unlimited piggy-bank  and WPL will suddenly almost double in size  , WPL might easily need to borrow more than what is available in Australia


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 April 2022)

divs4ever said:


> there is a narrative  to reduce/stop investment capital in fossil fuel projects  ( especially in the US ) , now apart from that  , we are coming into a period where cashed up investors ( that aren't pension-funds ) are going to demand higher returns  , and ALSO WPL be will be operating in locales they haven't previously  explored ( business-wise ) , so i am guessing there will be costs/expenses they won't have foreseen ( especially with broke governments trying to raise revenue )
> 
> now yes i agree where possible  you should always borrow in YOUR native currency ( FX changes can be a killer ) but Australia isn't an unlimited piggy-bank  and WPL will suddenly almost double in size  , WPL might easily need to borrow more than what is available in Australia



I understand your points, good ones, I might say. 

I was referring mainly to the Petrodollar $USD being assaulted by other currencies as a de facto external safe reserve currency.

I believe the $AUD though never ever rising to that of the percentage of the external reserves of the $USD, will bite in to the US share which will be subject to attack ( for want of  a better word ) by the yuan and rubel.

So being listed externally for WPL will be a good thing. It will be backed by a currency rising in percentage terms held by foreign banks. 

Now whether the future works out as simply as that is quite another matter. 

gg


----------



## divs4ever (10 April 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I understand your points, good ones, I might say.
> 
> I was referring mainly to the Petrodollar $USD being assaulted by other currencies as a de facto external safe reserve currency.
> 
> ...



  i deliberately avoided the petrodollar  adventure  , because to quote a friend on a different event that happened to the US , ' that has been coming for a long while '  meaning if you bully and blackmail often enough  , somebody will say and MEAN  .. NO more  ( or in this case NYET  ) , interestingly  it is the Saudis that have made this effective ( both in the rise and fall of the Petro-dollar )

now contrarian me thinks China does NOT want to be the reserve currency , but would be happy to be an important part of a currency bloc or in a basket of currencies  where China can still use fiscal levers to help control it's economy , but have influence in the global economy when needed

 have held and watched  BPT double in size for a transformational acquisition and manage not to implode  , i wonder if WPL can manage similar ( but on a global scale )

 on a different topic  , given there is pressure put on China ( and India ) to collaborate in the current bully campaign , one must wonder if China will start being more friendly to several ( energy-producing ) sanctioned countries , especially those needy of investment capital .


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 April 2022)

Craton said:


> WPL will be a top ten global independent producer.
> 
> Oddly, will be pursuing secondary listings on the NYSE and LSE when other Aussie companies, like BHP and WBC, are trimming that fat.
> 
> Of course all is moot without shareholder approval.




_Woodside Petroleum has followed up its application to list its shares in London with a similar application for a New York listing as it prepares for its merger with BHP’s petroleum business, a combination now worth about *$63 billion *as their share prices have surged.

The listing of American Depositary Shares on the New York Stock Exchange is expected to become effective once the merger completes, which is targeted for June 1, assuming a positive vote by Woodside shareholders on May 19...

The secondary listings of shares in London and New York are part of Woodside’s strategy to hold on to the raft of new shareholders that will result from the scrip-based merger deal, in which almost 914.8 million new Woodside shares will be distributed to BHP shareholders as payment for the petroleum business._

... I'll keep my WPL shares. For a while, because this oil price shock has a way to go. Either 7 million Russian barrels gets taken out (Germany, are you listening)?) or the war continues.


----------



## divs4ever (15 April 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _Woodside Petroleum has followed up its application to list its shares in London with a similar application for a New York listing as it prepares for its merger with BHP’s petroleum business, a combination now worth about *$63 billion *as their share prices have surged.
> 
> The listing of American Depositary Shares on the New York Stock Exchange is expected to become effective once the merger completes, which is targeted for June 1, assuming a positive vote by Woodside shareholders on May 19...
> 
> ...



 sorry Germany is tone-deaf ( or suicidal ) , Russia will be fine whatever happens ( compared to everybody else )

 the main  casualty will be the petrodollar


----------



## Telamelo (24 May 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _Woodside Petroleum has followed up its application to list its shares in London with a similar application for a New York listing as it prepares for its merger with BHP’s petroleum business, a combination now worth about *$63 billion *as their share prices have surged.
> 
> The listing of American Depositary Shares on the New York Stock Exchange is expected to become effective once the merger completes, which is targeted for June 1, assuming a positive vote by Woodside shareholders on May 19...
> 
> ...



Petroleum merger on track to be finalised on 01/06/2022 - new code WDS commences trading on the ASX 02/06/2022.

Meanwhile, all current BHP shareholder's as of close of business today i.e. 24/05/2022 will receive 1 free WPL (soon to be WDS) share for every 5.534 BHP shares held (as of c.o.b today 24/05/2022).


----------



## System (25 May 2022)

On May 25th, 2022, Woodside Petroleum Ltd (WPL) changed its name and ASX code to Woodside Energy Group Ltd (WDS).


----------



## Telamelo (25 May 2022)

System said:


> On May 25th, 2022, Woodside Petroleum Ltd (WPL) changed its name and ASX code to Woodside Energy Group Ltd (WDS).



and BHP gone "ex-dividend today" on merger of petroleum asset's with WDS taking effect 01/06/2022


----------



## divs4ever (25 May 2022)

Telamelo said:


> and BHP gone "ex-dividend today" on merger of petroleum asset's with WDS taking effect 01/06/2022



 was thinking BHP would drop a little  more today 

 ALSO there is a theory  that SOME fund managers will be obliged to sell the new WDS entitlement   so June might be a little tense for WDS  holders


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 May 2022)

divs4ever said:


> was thinking BHP would drop a little  more today
> 
> ALSO there is a theory  that SOME fund managers will be obliged to sell the new WDS entitlement   so June might be a little tense for WDS  holders









gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 May 2022)

Woodside Energy was expressing confidence that the *price of liquified natural gas *would remain high for the rest of 2022, while reports emerged on Friday of a slide in China’s imports of LNG in May.

_Reuters said that a combination of high prices and weak manufacturing due to COVID-19 lockdowns had crimped demand for gas while China’s coal-fired power stations maintained high levels of stocks, unlike last year when electricity rationing was starting out in some parts of the country._

_Reuters reported that gas use has fallen further in May as a COVID resurgence caused extended lockdowns across several manufacturing hubs, signalling a slide in future demand that has already shown itself in weak orders for July.

Even for shipments arriving in July, industrial consumers are not placing orders, a Chinese trader told Reuters. LNG imports will likely fall as much as 19% this year – by 1 to 15 million tonnes – in what would be the first sizeable drop since China began importing the gas in 2006, according to forecasts by S&P Global Commodity Insights, Wood Mackenzie and SIA Energy.

That in turn will take some pressure off Europe and allow the unneeded gas to be diverted there to meet shortfalls in Russian supplies._


----------



## divs4ever (1 June 2022)

WOODSIDE COMPLETES MERGER WITH BHP PETROLEUM 

Woodside Energy Group Ltd (Woodside) and BHP Group Limited (BHP) have completed the merger of
Woodside with BHP’s oil and gas portfolio to create a global energy company.
Woodside has acquired the entire share capital of BHP Petroleum International Pty Ltd (BHPP) and
issued 914,768,948 new Woodside shares to BHP, which BHP will distribute to its eligible shareholders.
Woodside will receive net cash of approximately US$1 billion, which includes the cash remaining in the
BHPP bank accounts immediately prior to completion. This reflects $1.8 billion of net cash flows
generated by BHPP between the effective date of 1 July 2021 and completion, less $0.8 billion
representing BHP’s entitlement to cash dividends paid by Woodside over the same period.
All completion payment entitlements are subject to a customary post-completion review which may
result in an adjustment.
The new Woodside shares are expected to commence trading on the Australian Securities Exchange
(ASX) on 2 June 2022. Trading of Woodside American Depositary Shares on the New York Stock
Exchange is expected to commence on 2 June 2022. Trading of Woodside shares on the Main Market
for listed securities of the London Stock Exchange is expected to commence on 6 June 2022.
As a result of the merger, Woodside is a top 10 global independent energy company by hydrocarbon
production and the largest energy company listed on the ASX.1 The larger, more diversified portfolio is
expected to deliver significant cash flow to help fund committed projects, Woodside’s participation in
the energy transition and shareholder returns.
Woodside has commenced activities to integrate the two organisations, including standardisation of
reporting across all jurisdictions. The updated production guidance, reserves position and other related
information will be released in due course.
1 Woodside analysis of independent energy companies excludes government-backed national oil
companies, companies with free float less than 60%, major integrated oil and gas companies and
Canadian oil sands companies.
Page 2 of 3
Woodside’s net profit after tax for the first half of 2022 will incorporate the contribution of the BHPP
portfolio from completion and the accounting treatment of the BHPP portfolio will align with Woodside’s
policies.
Woodside CEO Meg O’Neill said completion of the merger was one of the most significant events in
Woodside’s 67-year history and marked the start of a new chapter for the company.
“Today, Woodside begins its journey as a global company, becoming a bigger supplier of the energy
that the world needs right now and will continue to demand in the future.
“The merger delivers a diverse portfolio of quality operating assets, plus a suite of growth opportunities
across oil, gas and new energy that promises ongoing value for our shareholders.
“We believe the completion of the merger will enable Woodside to play a more significant role in the
energy transition that is imperative as we respond to climate change while ensuring reliable and
affordable supplies of energy to a growing and aspirational global population.
“The merger combines the best of our two organisations, providing the leadership and technical
expertise necessary to help Woodside thrive in a dynamic and competitive industry.
“We are focused on unlocking pre-tax annual synergies of more than $400 million as we merge the two
businesses.
“It is exciting to welcome the BHP Petroleum team to Woodside Energy and start delivering on our
shared vision for the future,” she said.

==============================================================================

i hold BHP and WDS


----------



## Sean K (1 June 2022)

What sort of dividends can we expect from the combined unit? Do they have a policy of a certain % of profits, or playing it by ear? They are going to make a motza this year.


----------



## divs4ever (1 June 2022)

Sean K said:


> What sort of dividends can we expect from the combined unit? Do they have a policy of a certain % of profits, or playing it by ear? They are going to make a motza this year.



 well they rebranded  so i am guessing playing it by ear  , they have either got to remove SOME management  or increase management 

 that alone should be a big distraction


----------



## Sean K (1 June 2022)

divs4ever said:


> well they rebranded  so i am guessing playing it by ear  , they have either got to remove SOME management  or increase management
> 
> that alone should be a big distraction




They do have a big bill coming up with Scarborough and Pluto-2, so maybe a lot depends on ongoing oil price and the final bill.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 June 2022)

Sean K said:


> What sort of dividends can we expect from the combined unit? Do they have a policy of a certain % of profits, or playing it by ear? They are going to make a motza this year.




Merged entity dividend policy based on NPAT with minimum 50% payout ratio
Additional opportunities to provide returns through special dividends and share buybacks
Eligible Australian shareholders of merged entity benefit from franking credit balance
from _Merger Investor Presentation _April 2022


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 June 2022)

divs4ever said:


> well they rebranded  so i am guessing playing it by ear  , they have either got to remove SOME management  or increase management




Significant reduction in executive level positions and management layers
Removal of duplicative or overlapping staffing levels
Synergies expected to be fully implemented by early 2024
One-off costs of ~$500 –600 million to deliver synergies
from _Merger Investor Presentation _April 2022



divs4ever said:


> that alone should be a big distraction



and the possibility to have planned this, leading up to the merger?? As you said "_guessing_"


----------



## divs4ever (1 June 2022)

everyone has a plan , until they get punched in the  face 

     - Mike Tyson 

 and WPL had it's missed  timelines , MAYBE that will get better 

 $500 million is a lot of synergies to recover  , just saying 

 BPT managed to double in size  a while back , let's see if WDS can do similar without choking


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 June 2022)

> _In preparing for battle I have always found that plans are useless but planning is indispensable_.



- Dwight D. Eisenhower


----------



## Telamelo (2 June 2022)

WDS gained +4.8% on 44M+ volume traded already this morning


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 June 2022)

> There was always going to be a bunch of BHP investors that couldn’t take Woodside shares as compensation for the miner’s petroleum business, meaning selling for months or weeks post the deal’s completion.
> 
> Instead, BHP hired JP Morgan to rustle the sellers together and put together a block trade. JP Morgan launched it as early as it could: after market on Wednesday. The equities desk was auctioning 38 million shares, and settled to sell them for $29.15 each or a 3.4 per cent discount to the last close.



and now that's not  hanging over the market ! No more discounted stock around to confuse things. Onward and upward.


----------



## sptrawler (2 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and now that's not  hanging over the market ! No more discounted stock around to confuse things. Onward and upward.



My guess is, the political overhang on exploration, will soon be resolved also.


----------



## Telamelo (2 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and now that's not  hanging over the market ! No more discounted stock around to confuse things. Onward and upward.



Furthermore, WDS lists and begins trading in the US next Monday - correct ?


----------



## Telamelo (2 June 2022)

Any idea/guess as to what amount next upcoming dividend could be ? word going around to be between $2-$3 possibly ?


----------



## divs4ever (2 June 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Any idea/guess as to what amount next upcoming dividend could be ? word going around to be between $2-$3 possibly ?



 no  guesses here  , however i did hear much earlier in the piece  , the BHP Petroleum arm  did bring in a fair bit of revenue for BHP , BUT one might ask if the resources were declining and new exploration and development needed , so am wondering how much will go into capex


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 June 2022)

Telamelo said:


> WDS lists and begins trading in the US next Monday ?



Tonight .... Trading of Woodside American Depositary Shares on the New York Stock Exchange is expected to commence on 02 June 2022. Trading of Woodside shares on the Main Market for listed securities of the London Stock Exchange is expected to commence on 06 June 2022.


----------



## bigdog (2 June 2022)

Noted WPL Woodside have changed today to WDS  WOODSIDE ENERGY 

My 2000 WPL shares and are now 2549 WDS shares!

Can someone please explain what happened?

Do I divide the $ cost of my 2000 WPL shares by WDS 2549 shares?

My BHP shares and the quantity have remained the same today

Getting older


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 June 2022)

bigdog said:


> My 2000 WPL shares and are now 2549 WDS shares! Can someone please explain what happened?
> 
> Do I divide the $ cost of my 2000 WPL shares by WDS 2549 shares?
> 
> My BHP shares and the quantity have remained the same today




you received 549 WDS shares that were BHPP, the petroleum arm.

Quick guess... you have about 3038 BHP shares

(Statement will explain it all .... )


----------



## dyna (2 June 2022)

bigdog said:


> Noted WPL Woodside have changed today to WDS  WOODSIDE ENERGY
> 
> My 2000 WPL shares and are now 2549 WDS shares!
> 
> ...



Me, too. Getting older and lazier, that is.
Hoping I'll get some paperwork in the mail, soon from Woodside and BHP as I don't relish trying to work out my new cost-base, myself.


----------



## bigdog (2 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> you received 549 WDS shares that were BHPP, the petroleum arm.
> 
> Quick guess... you have about 3038 BHP shares
> 
> (Statement will explain it all .... )



Dona, thank you

Close guess 3040 BHP

Do I divide the $ cost of my 2000 WPL shares by WDS 2549 shares?


----------



## Value Collector (2 June 2022)

Sean K said:


> What sort of dividends can we expect from the combined unit? Do they have a policy of a certain % of profits, or playing it by ear? They are going to make a motza this year.



Their stated minimum payout policy is 50% of NPAT.

What the actual dividend is depends on the price of oil and gas.

One thing with having a minimum payout policy is that it can create large fluctuations in dividends, because when the profit is small they will pay out the minimum 50% and retain the rest to cover the new projects, but when prices are high the profit spikes and they may pay out 80% of a much larger profit, making the dividend suddenly look huge.

Eg.
If profit was $0.50 per share, they will probably pay out the minimum of 50% which is $0.25, because they need the other $0.25 for development.

But if profit spiked to $1.20 they would probably decide to pay of 80% which is $0.96, because they only need to keep around $0.25 for development.

What I am trying to show is that doubling profit can triple or quadruple the dividend.

So dividends will be very good in the good years and much lower in the bad years.


----------



## Telamelo (2 June 2022)

Value Collector said:


> Their stated minimum payout policy is 50% of NPAT.
> 
> What the actual dividend is depends on the price of oil and gas.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Value Collector for your thorough explanation as it makes sense.

Guessing then given current record high oil & gas prices that it should be a bumper profit as a result & likely increased dividend to come imo

Cheers tela


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 June 2022)

I very nearly sold my parcel of WDS which appeared on my Commsec from BHP near the close today at $31.78.

I sold out of WPL a few weeks ago and am sticking majorly with STO. 

I'm not buying so don't need the cash. If it goes up crazy I'll sell, otherwise await dives. 

Decisions. 

gg


----------



## Value Collector (2 June 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Guessing then given current record high oil & gas prices that it should be a bumper profit as a result & likely increased dividend to come imo
> 
> Cheers tela




Yep, The Last Dividend in February was $1.46, while FEB 2021 was only $0.15, and FEB 2020 was $0.86.

So you can see the low oil price during covid really smashed the dividend, while the higher oil price has caused a decent jump, the next dividend should be even better, unless there is some anomaly because of the merger.


----------



## Telamelo (3 June 2022)

Oil/Gas up again overnight 

WDS on NYSE up +7.98% on debut overnight


----------



## dyna (3 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> sold out of WPL a few weeks ago and am sticking majorly with STO.



For several weeks now, hedge funds have been doing exactly that.
Shorting Woodside and loading up on Santos.( Beats me how they do it without it showing up in the daily volumes, though) Someone here will know.


----------



## divs4ever (3 June 2022)

dyna said:


> For several weeks now, hedge funds have been doing exactly that.
> Shorting Woodside and loading up on Santos.( Beats me how they do it without it showing up in the daily volumes, though) Someone here will know.



dark pools  just like HFTs one of those modern innovations in the markets


----------



## Telamelo (3 June 2022)

WDS focussed on unlocking $400M+ in pre-tax annual synergies  









						A merged Woodside is now a top-ten global player
					

A merged Woodside entity is targeting $400m in synergies




					www.marketindex.com.au


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 June 2022)

Telamelo said:


> WDS focussed on unlocking $400M+ in pre-tax annual synergies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. Achievable, though it is probably already priced in. 

The SP I believe will be determined for some time by the whatifery and hullabaloo in Europe, by the Russians, US and Saudi negotiations on Oil movements and production.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Yes. Achievable, though it is probably already priced in.
> 
> The SP I believe will be determined for some time by the whatifery and hullabaloo in Europe, by the Russians, US and Saudi negotiations on Oil movements and production.



The savings were visible in April, so yep, I would think so. 

The benefit for WDS is the spot LNG which is soaring.


----------



## Telamelo (4 June 2022)

Oil & Gas up another +2.9% overnight


----------



## rederob (4 June 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Oil & Gas up another +2.9% overnight



I found *this *chart  handy:





It's updated fortnightly and should give us an idea of how profitable WDS as time goes by.


----------



## Telamelo (6 June 2022)

WDS the gift that keeps on giving as nudged an intra-day high of $32.65 +2.67%


----------



## Telamelo (6 June 2022)

AFR reporting today.. Morgan Stanley has a price target of $40.


----------



## finicky (6 June 2022)

bigdog said:


> Do I divide the $ cost of my 2000 WPL shares by WDS 2549 shares?



@bigdog I got this from Nabtrade guide. No change to the cost price of your BHP shares since the petroleum division was demerged as a dividend not a capital reduction. 
Cost price of your new WDS shares is what the market valued them on May 31. The closing price on that day? - I don't know.
So my understanding is you would then add this new cost to the cost of your old shares and divide by 2549 shares.

"What are the capital gains tax implications?​Because the distribution is being implemented via the payment of a dividend, the “capital” implications are minimal.

There will be no change to the cost base of your BHP shares. If you originally purchased your BHP shares (for say) $30.00, then after the merger, your cost base is still $30.00.

The cost base for your new Woodside shares will be the market value of Woodside shares on 31 May, which on a per share basis, should be 5.534 times the BHP dividend. The acquisition date will be 1 June."



			https://www.nabtrade.com.au/investor/insights/latest-news/news/2022/05/merging_bhp_s_petrol


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 June 2022)

Telamelo said:


> AFR reporting today.. Morgan Stanley has a price target of $40.



Nobody from the AFR ever asks @Garpal Gumnut  for a price target for WDS.

Do you know why?

1. I have not got a clue as to where the price will be tomorrow, let alone in 6 months, nor has anyone else.

2. The silly bastards at the AFR would not pay me enough for my throw of the dart. 

gg


----------



## divs4ever (6 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Nobody from the AFR ever asks @Garpal Gumnut  for a price target for WDS.
> 
> Do you know why?
> 
> ...



 WHY ??

 you can't be telling me  your dart  would miss the price-board completely  , and everyone else seems to be 'educated' guessing   so why not pay you as well  for a stab at the price


----------



## Country Lad (6 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> 2. The silly bastards at the AFR would not pay me enough for my throw of the dart.
> 
> gg



What? Are they not ware of your dart throwing prowess gg? Not very well informed are they?


----------



## rederob (6 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Nobody from the AFR ever asks @Garpal Gumnut  for a price target for WDS.
> 
> Do you know why?
> 
> ...



I got this sent to me from the Ross Island Hotel, with an explanation of how you adjusted each throw to compensate for the last:




Sir Garpal explained the problem succinctly.
He was robbed.
More darts were on target but did not stick as their dartboard was facing its wood side.


----------



## divs4ever (6 June 2022)

rederob said:


> I got this sent to me from the Ross Island Hotel, with an explanation of how you adjusted each throw to compensate for the last:
> View attachment 142596
> 
> Sir Garpal explained the problem succinctly.
> ...



 i solved that problem  at my first job  by buying heavier darts ( they banned me three weeks later when they discovered i was cutting  the wires and STILL pinning the dart board to the wall )

 ( i got sick of the bludgers bouncing out )


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Nobody from the AFR ever asks @Garpal Gumnut  for a price target for WDS.
> 
> Do you know why?
> 
> ...





Telamelo said:


> AFR reporting today.. Morgan Stanley has a price target of $40.



I just thought I would include a screenshot from Sharecafe of 2 years ago. 

It is Morgans assessment of Magellan MFG. I've printed it out and keep it on the bar here at the hotel so's it doesn't get wet I've had it laminated. 

It reminds me of what brokers are there for. To make money for the'selves

Now I am told that MFG which is or was run by a mob of Hamishes closed today some 13.6% down at* $12.85 *which is just* a tad lower* than *Morgan's "target" price* of *$64.05*. ( inner voice says where in gawd's name did they get the 5c. from.) 

So, some would say it is unfair to pick a target from 20 months ago. 

I don't, a target is a target. 

Now MDS may get to $40, but buying it today because Morgans said it will is probably not "wise".

gg


----------



## Telamelo (6 June 2022)

I take broker target's with a 'grain of salt' so to speak but in saying that...

'Last week, Morgan Stanley described WDS as “one of the best global plays on gas,” and upgraded its outlook on the company to an overweight portfolio recommendation.'


----------



## divs4ever (6 June 2022)

Telamelo said:


> I take broker target's with a 'grain of salt' so to speak but in saying that...
> 
> 'Last week, Morgan Stanley described WDS as “one of the best global plays on gas,” and upgraded its outlook on the company to an overweight portfolio recommendation.'



 does that mean they have the sell orders  in place  ??

 just asking because that is what seems to happen when the BIG brokerage houses  put out a recommendation ( to the plebs ) some of the smaller guys seem to   try to ride the hype and sell near the top


----------



## divs4ever (6 June 2022)

i also notice WDS is about to trade on the London Exchange as well as the US and ASX , does that make it ripe for naked short-selling on the international exchanges  ( as well as all the FX arbitrage plays ) ??

 i will be watching what the conservative ASX listed  LICs do with their 'dividend '  ( do they keep the extra , off-load , or something else ) ( AFI for instance )


----------



## Telamelo (6 June 2022)

divs4ever said:


> does that mean they have the sell orders  in place  ??
> 
> just asking because that is what seems to happen when the BIG brokerage houses  put out a recommendation ( to the plebs ) some of the smaller guys seem to   try to ride the hype and sell near the top



Possibly lol well hope those sell order's may be up around $40 if that's their game here


----------



## divs4ever (6 June 2022)

am still deciding  on my WDS holding  , if they upgrade staff using the BHP refugees  , maybe it's a keeper   , all the assets in the world don't help a poorly run company much


----------



## Telamelo (7 June 2022)

divs4ever said:


> i also notice WDS is about to trade on the London Exchange as well as the US and ASX , does that make it ripe for naked short-selling on the international exchanges  ( as well as all the FX arbitrage plays ) ??
> 
> i will be watching what the conservative ASX listed  LICs do with their 'dividend '  ( do they keep the extra , off-load , or something else ) ( AFI for instance )



Oil price remained just below US $120 bbl however natural Gas rocketed up another +9.52% overnight!

P.S. WDS gained +6.79% in it's UK listing overnight


----------



## rederob (7 June 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Oil price remained just below US $120 bbl however natural Gas rocketed up another +9.52% overnight!
> 
> P.S. WDS gained +6.79% in it's UK listing overnight



The good news of sorts is that there is nothing on the horizon that suggests any significant downside, as global energy markets are in turmoil.
Here's the past 3 year's natural gas price chart:




Had I gone back exactly 10 years then you would have noticed the average price was also $3.28, ie same as past 3 years.


----------



## Telamelo (8 June 2022)

Another cracking day nudging $34.10  reckon a chance that we may see $37-$40 price range target aligning with anticipated big juicy dividend on the way come August imo


----------



## UMike (8 June 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Another cracking day nudging $34.10  reckon a chance that we may see $37-$40 price range target aligning with anticipated big juicy dividend on the way come August imo



I actually have a sell price target of 42.5. (set in 2010).


----------



## divs4ever (8 June 2022)

UMike said:


> I actually have a sell price target of 42.5. (set in 2010).



 good luck   , with that 

 i am just happy i am in profit on them ( currently )

 will i sell/reduce over say , $42  , i guess i will wait and watch first


----------



## UMike (8 June 2022)

divs4ever said:


> good luck   , with that
> 
> i am just happy i am in profit on them ( currently )
> 
> will i sell/reduce over say , $42  , i guess i will wait and watch first



Bought and sold in the comsec acc quite well the last few years but the 2010 freehold ones (sold the majority at around $50) stayed on the Westpac acc for all this time. (hate selling at a loss.)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 June 2022)

divs4ever said:


> SOME fund managers will be obliged to sell the new WDS entitlement



and some may make the decision to sell into liquidity

AFI, the biggest LIC on the ASX, puts out a Top 25 holders every month

29 Apr '22 : Rank #2 - BHP $668 miilion ; rank #25 - WPL $103 million
31 May '22 : Rank #3 - BHP $621 million ; rank #25 - BXB $101 million, and WDS nowhere to be seen .....  So I would guess, seeing WDS price , they sold a whole bunch, and some BHP as well. Nice AFI dividend in Aug !!.


----------



## divs4ever (8 June 2022)

UMike said:


> (hate selling at a loss.)



so do i  , i didn't really get started in the markets until 2011  and was slow to buy oil/gas stocks as i don't understand the industry as well as some , so bought WPL in the down-trend ( but unfortunately not the bottom )  but had excellent luck in Linc Energy   and BPT made up for the disappointments in WPL/WDS and maybe TEG is finally coming good 

 as far as i am concerned WDS with have to prove they have lifted their game , not just inherited more projects that miss targets


----------



## divs4ever (8 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and some may make the decision to sell into liquidity
> 
> AFI, the biggest LIC on the ASX, puts out a Top 25 holders every month
> 
> ...



  did they sell  or has the change of ticker code/merger  messed up the calculations  , but yes AFI was the LIC that caught my eye on this 

 i will be watching the rivals as well


----------



## Telamelo (9 June 2022)

Oil up again overnight to US $122.41 bbl +2.51%

P.S. Still reckon oil is headed to US $150+ over the coming month's imo


----------



## Telamelo (11 June 2022)

*Woodside Energy Group Ltd forms bearish "Island Top" chart pattern*
_Jun 10, 2022_

Trading Central has detected an "Island Top" chart pattern formed on Woodside Energy Group Ltd (WDS:ASX). This bearish signal indicates that the stock price may fall from the close of 34.82.

Tells Me: The recent rally has reached a top, signaling a (minor) reversal to the downside.

An Island Top forms after a sustained uptrend as a narrow trading range develops that is separated from the previous price action by first an exhaustion gap and then a breakaway gap.

This bearish pattern can be seen on the following chart and was detected by Trading Central proprietary pattern recognition technology.

*courtesy of Bell Direct


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 June 2022)

Telamelo said:


> *Woodside Energy Group Ltd forms bearish "Island Top" chart pattern*
> _Jun 10, 2022_
> 
> Trading Central has detected an "Island Top" chart pattern formed on Woodside Energy Group Ltd (WDS:ASX). This bearish signal indicates that the stock price may fall from the close of 34.82.
> ...



Thanks @Telamelo .

There are some brokers who have rich Australian and Overseas fund clients, and also, the poor of Australia, The new Gen traders, people on hotcopper and others on much medication, new to investing and trading. 

Now I would never say this about Bell Direct.

So there is some conflict between the need of these brokers to satisfy large fund managers here and overseas when a kerfuffle such as the BHP/WDS fandango occurs, at a good price, doubly so if your fund is either pure ( as in ethical ) or sensible as in most of the robber baronies out there. 

Now I would never say this about Bell Direct.

So if you are an overseas fund needing to rejig your portfolio after this godsent event to members of ASF, you may need to buy or sell WDS to rebalance your portfolio. This is not simple as few are selling atm. and the vagaries of the USD/AUD make timing a buy for US funds not easy. There is little that can be done to influence the USD/AUD unless you are a central banker or a President or Czar. So it thus remains to the market to enable these funds to buy, in this case, more WDS usually to balance their holdings. 

But what is one to do if one is a broker or has a relationship with a larger broker overseas and there are few WDS available, and the AUD is rising or falling? Possibly suggest to one's "poorer" customers ( or are they clients ) , that having raked the leaves on one of many TA strategies it is time to sell WDS. Not in as many words though. As one does, one could just say. "It looks toppy" . If one is a hotcopperite, a Gen or on much medication.

Now I would never say this about Bell Direct.

So, I haven't looked at the chart WDS as I'm not actively trading/investing just getting rid of some June stayers but not gainers, and it may very well be true what you say.

Now I would never say this about Bell Direct.

gg


----------



## Telamelo (11 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Thanks @Telamelo .
> 
> There are some brokers who have rich Australian and Overseas fund clients, and also, the poor of Australia, The new Gen traders, people on hotcopper and others on much medication, new to investing and trading.
> 
> ...



I receive daily Bell Direct e-mails/alerts such as their "trading ideas" that I thought of sharing regarding WDS (screenshot below)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 June 2022)

Telamelo said:


> I receive daily Bell Direct e-mails/alerts such as their "trading ideas" that I thought of sharing regarding WDS (screenshot below)



It's a long time since I did my Diploma in TA through ATAA and the SIA but that does not look like an island top. One could say at a stretch that the gap up in late Feb early March was, but my understanding is a number of 3 + bars forms an island above a gap.

The gap on Thursday has just about been filled with one bar albeit on low volume on Friday. Bell Potter and Trading Central may be correct but then again may be incorrect in their interpretation. Each to his own in TA. I'd never call an island top unless there was an island not just one coconut looking for a hint of sand in the ocean. 

Trading Central I am not familiar with except by mention occasionally here. 

There are so many bloody patterns now, cup n handle, shoes n socks, Amber n Johnny, it is difficult for me to keep up with them all. 

And no, I will not draw an Amber n Johnny set up. Here's a chart of WDS to illustrate what I mean. The circle on the left is an island top, just. 






gg


----------



## Telamelo (15 June 2022)

Oil is down along with Natural Gas down down down -15.5%!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 June 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Oil is down along with Natural Gas down down down -15.5%!



I’d say it’s traders and large speculators. In to Northern winter I cannot see a low price of oil unless MBS has a machete “accident “. 

gg


----------



## Austwide (15 June 2022)

gg we are heading into winter, so they must be coming in to summer?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 June 2022)

Austwide said:


> gg we are heading into winter, so they must be coming in to summer?



Thanks @Austwide . I was referring to their winter re price of oil but possible should have said "summer and winter".

Nothing much happens when the sun shines in Europe re oil and gas for consumers was my point. Now winter is a different thing.

They have even forgotten how to knit. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Thanks @Austwide . I was referring to their winter re price of oil but possible should have said "summer and winter".
> 
> Nothing much happens when the sun shines in Europe re oil and gas for consumers was my point. Now winter is a different thing.
> 
> gg



there is an observable_ driving season _effect in USA, though $5 a gallon into the SUV is going to be expensive. And I remember 50km+ of campervans side to  side from St Malo to Mont-Saint-Michel , mainly NL and D, one July.






						Driving season
					






					www.mckinseyenergyinsights.com


----------



## divs4ever (15 June 2022)

Austwide said:


> gg we are heading into winter, so they must be coming in to summer?



 are you sure ??

 all those climate change experts  seem to have science twisted to their whims 

 since these same experts are  improving the global economy , you can bet on One World Weather  soon


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> there is an observable_ driving season _effect in USA, though $5 a gallon into the SUV is going to be expensive. And I remember 50km+ of campervans side to  side from St Malo to Mont-Saint-Michel , mainly NL and D, one July.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would agree re driving effect.

Although some unfortunate tourist filling up does not attract as many clicks on the Daily Mail site as a pensioner found dead, frozen in some tower in Hackney holding on to an extinguished candle.

gg


----------



## Telamelo (15 June 2022)

Turns out that "bearish technical signal" mentioned the other day seems to be playing out with WDS closing lower @ $31.97 -3.09%


----------



## Telamelo (2 July 2022)

*Woodside Energy Group Ltd forms bearish "Diamond Top" chart pattern*
_Jul 01, 2022_

Bell Direct Trading Central has detected a bearish "Diamond Top" chart pattern formed on Woodside Energy Group Ltd (WDS:ASX). 

This bearish signal indicates that the stock price may fall from yesterday's close of $30.45 to the range of $22.75 - $24.25. 

The pattern formed over 79 days which is roughly the period of time in which the target price range may be achieved, according to standard principles of technical analysis.

The price seems to have reached a top, showing signs of reversal as it has broken downward after a period of uncertainty or consolidation.


----------



## huachuma (27 August 2022)

Financial results and dividends statement on Tuesday 30.08.  Does anyone has any guess?   Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## Tyre Kicker (28 August 2022)

Hopefully it’s a bonanza for holders with a lot more to come.

Anything less will be disappointing.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 August 2022)

Tyre Kicker said:


> Hopefully it’s a bonanza for holders with a lot more to come.
> Anything less will be disappointing.



interim dividend of $US1.09 fully franked in its first result since merging with BHP Petroleum. The interim dividend was struck at 80 per cent of underlying net profit (US76¢ a share) and 80 per cent of the merger completion payment adjusted for working capital (US33¢ a share).

Woodside production improved 19 per cent to 54.9 million barrels.

Net profit for the half was $US1.64 billion from $US317 million, or $US1.82 billion on an underlying net profit basis up from $US354 million.
Operating revenue more than doubled to $US5.81 billion from $US2.5 billion
Free cashflow surged to $US2.57 billion.


----------



## Rabbithop (30 August 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> interim dividend of $US1.09 fully franked in its first result since merging with BHP Petroleum. The interim dividend was struck at 80 per cent of underlying net profit (US76¢ a share) and 80 per cent of the merger completion payment adjusted for working capital (US33¢ a share).
> 
> Woodside production improved 19 per cent to 54.9 million barrels.
> 
> ...



Good day to you. I read that and was trying to work out how much div in $A.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 August 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Good day to you. I read that and was trying to work out how much div in $A.



I'd reckon about $1.58 per share.  Plus or minus


> _9b. If AUD equivalent not known, date for information to be released : 14/9/2022_




Ex Date .... 08/9/2022
Payment Date ... 06/10/2022


----------



## Rabbithop (30 August 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I'd reckon about $1.58 per share.  Plus or minus
> 
> 
> Ex Date .... 08/9/2022
> Payment Date ... 06/10/2022



Thanks for that. WDS shares was my distribution from BHP. Now these 2 stocks will be kept till I kick the bucket. Have a bank appt this morning. Will be back in the pm for more chat.


----------



## finicky (30 August 2022)

Looks fabulous but why don't they tell us the results on a per share basis? I can't find any reference in the results briefing presentation. After all, that seems a more like for like comparison after the merger with BHP petroleum and expansion of the share issuance of WDS. Now I'll have to work a number out.


----------



## finicky (30 August 2022)

I get *1.9 Billion* WDS shares Issued (ann 01/06/22)
So *EPS* for NPAT of *$1,640m *USD = *$0.86 USD*
And *EPS* @ 1.424 exchange rate (at 30 June 2022) = *$1.23 AUD*
So they are going to pay out a dividend that is higher than statutory earnings for the Half Year? 
'Free cashflow' was much higher @ *$2,568m* USD so maybe that explains it.
I guess its not all that meaningful but if you annualise this June Half result the PE I get is about 15 based on $36 share price - $36 ÷ $2.46.
Just my calcs obviously.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 August 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> interim dividend of $US1.09 fully franked in its first result since merging with BHP Petroleum. The interim dividend was struck at 80 per cent of underlying net profit (US76¢ a share) and 80 per cent of the merger completion payment adjusted for working capital (US33¢ a share).



As posted, the dividend is at the top level of *80%* of underlying net profit. Clearly there will not be a "BHP cash component" next time.


----------



## finicky (30 August 2022)

Yes, admit I missed that complexity.
I get $0.96 USD underlying eps. Higher than statutory eps of 0.86 USD.
From presentation:
Underlying NPAT $1.819m
My calc 1.9B shares


----------



## CityIndex (31 August 2022)

Heavy losses at the open for WDS today after it hit a post-pandemic high, and broke downtrend resistance coming from the 2014 peak on yesterday’s bumper earnings.

It wouldn’t be surprising to see shares pullback on some profit-taking, especially as the RSI was testing overbought levels on the back of yesterday’s move. However, with the acquisition of BHP’s petroleum business only being completed in June, it should provide an even greater boost to earnings in the second half of 2022, if energy prices remain elevated.

All trading carries risk, but it will be interesting to see if this expectation can help WDS extend its gains over the mid-term and potentially target the 2018 highs.


----------



## Rabbithop (31 August 2022)

CityIndex said:


> Heavy losses at the open for WDS today after it hit a post-pandemic high, and broke downtrend resistance coming from the 2014 peak on yesterday’s bumper earnings.
> 
> It wouldn’t be surprising to see shares pullback on some profit-taking, especially as the RSI was testing overbought levels on the back of yesterday’s move. However, with the acquisition of BHP’s petroleum business only being completed in June, it should provide an even greater boost to earnings in the second half of 2022, if energy prices remain elevated.
> 
> All trading carries risk, but it will be interesting to see if this expectation can help WDS extend its gains over the mid-term and potentially target the 2018 highs.



It's only a bump or a few bumps on the way..it will come good.


----------



## Value Collector (31 August 2022)

finicky said:


> I get *1.9 Billion* WDS shares Issued (ann 01/06/22)
> So *EPS* for NPAT of *$1,640m *USD = *$0.86 USD*
> And *EPS* @ 1.424 exchange rate (at 30 June 2022) = *$1.23 AUD*
> So they are going to pay out a dividend that is higher than statutory earnings for the Half Year?
> ...



 I haven’t look closely at the WDS report, but it’s common for companies to pay out dividends higher than their statutory earnings some years, as you correctly pointed out the “free cashflow” covers the dividend, some of the expenses that reduced the statutory earnings are often none cash.

For example depreciation charges reduce earnings, but are not a cash cost in the year they are charged


----------



## finicky (5 September 2022)

Warren Buffett blazes a trail through the oil field​


----------



## peter2 (7 September 2022)

I've never bothered trading *WDS* (and *STO*) due to their correlation to the volatile price of oil and their overnight gaps that make short term trading "fun". I've changed my mind on *WDS* as the current horrible situation (re gas supply) in Europe unfolds. *WDS* is very well placed to supply more gas to the EU. These additional sales will improve *WDS*'s ability to establish itself as a true global business. 

I'm never going to say that *WDS* is a great investment however I'm placing *WDS *in my daily monitoring list. This is a list of my fav trading stocks that I monitor frequently. *WDS* will be providing "buy the dip" trading opportunities. 

Inspiration for this idea comes after reading more about *WDS*'s international relationships in the AFR today.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 September 2022)

peter2 said:


> I've never bothered trading *WDS* (and *STO*) due to their correlation to the volatile price of oil and their overnight gaps that make short term trading "fun". I've changed my mind on *WDS* as the current horrible situation (re gas supply) in Europe unfolds. *WDS* is very well placed to supply more gas to the EU. These additional sales will improve *WDS*'s ability to establish itself as a true global business.
> 
> I'm never going to say that *WDS* is a great investment however I'm placing *WDS *in my daily monitoring list. This is a list of my fav trading stocks that I monitor frequently. *WDS* will be providing "buy the dip" trading opportunities.
> 
> Inspiration for this idea comes after reading more about *WDS*'s international relationships in the AFR today.



WDS is all over the US mainstream financial media and also among tip sheet and video land.

So expect some interest esp. with a lower AUD. 

gg


----------



## InsvestoBoy (7 September 2022)

peter2 said:


> *WDS* is very well placed to supply more gas to the EU.




@Smurf1976 any chance you know how true this is? To be able to supply into the EU you need excess uncontracted gas that can go to a LNG terminal for liquefaction and shipping right? Does WDS have that or is it all locked up on contract already?


----------



## divs4ever (7 September 2022)

InsvestoBoy said:


> @Smurf1976 any chance you know how true this is? To be able to supply into the EU you need excess uncontracted gas that can go to a LNG terminal for liquefaction and shipping right? Does WDS have that or is it all locked up on contract already?



 does the EU have the facilities to accept/use increased supplies of LNG ( i hear stories  they don't ) they can use SOME extra but not all they actually need , talk of being nuclear and coal power stations out of mothballs is sweet  but last i heard the EU has a power with water levels ( especially on the Rhine ) so reduced cooling  for those ( coal and nuclear ) plants 

 it is more likely WDS will have the opportunity to fill the vacuum created by gas diverted to the EU ( and UK )

 where i see lower shipping costs and quicker turnarounds as a bonus ( just not the grand prize )

 ANYWAY  after the debacle in Europe currently  would you really want to throw away reliable customers and feed the EU ( who are liable to hit you with a 'profiteering tax ' to say thanks  )


----------



## divs4ever (7 September 2022)

also the EU was favouring short-term contracts  , and that helped greatly in getting them to where they are now 

 ( no one in their right mind would build a pipeline into Europe now )


----------



## sptrawler (7 September 2022)

Whether it is true or not is a mute point IMO, Woodside is looking to develop new gas reserves, they now have the size to underwrite it.
So with a World that is energy poor, ideology rich and limited options, Woodside becomes attractive IMO.
I'm certainly pleased to have recently bought in at $22 and wont be selling any time soon.
DYOR.


----------



## Smurf1976 (8 September 2022)

InsvestoBoy said:


> @Smurf1976 any chance you know how true this is? To be able to supply into the EU you need excess uncontracted gas that can go to a LNG terminal for liquefaction and shipping right? Does WDS have that or is it all locked up on contract already?



Main thing I'm aware of so far as Woodside is concerned is the Scarborough (gas field) and Pluto Train 2 (LNG plant) project.

To my understanding from the company's publicly released information:

11.1 trillion cubic feet of gas in the field.

Total production to be 8 million tonnes of LNG per annum of which 3 million comes from increased gas supply to the existing Pluto Train 1 and the other 5 million is due to construction of the new Pluto Train 2.

First shipment expected in 2026 but realistically wouldn't be likely to run at full capacity from day one, will take some time to fully commission it.

From media reports like this one: https://www.afr.com/companies/energ...borough-with-new-lng-contract-20210219-p57402

They seem to have already contracted some of that gas to a German buyer.

Regardless of who they've sold it to, given present market circumstances they would presumably have been able to sign someone up at a very good price. This chart, which is generic for LNG and not specific to Woodside, sums up the situation pretty well:







Source of that chart is the ACCC. They're reporting it on a monthly basis hence the "blocky" appearance of the chart. For those unaware - the ACCC data is taken pretty seriously by many who need some objective way to put a price on gas. It's a government agency yes, and one that's focused on economic things not energy resources per se, but they're doing a pretty good job of tracking and reporting the actual market situation for a commodity that's generally somewhat opaque when it comes to pricing.

So Woodside would presumably be able to get a pretty good price no matter who physically buys it.

As for Europe, they're nowhere near being able to import enough LNG to replace lost pipeline supply from Russia. To put that into perspective, even if they took the full 8 million tonnes from Woodside's new project, that still only supplies about 3% of total EU consumption or 7% of EU gas imports from Russia (the most important measure) based on the past few years' data.

Another way to look at that is Russia has been exporting "as gas" via pipelines the equivalent of about 105 million tonnes of LNG to the EU in recent years. Plus the EU has been buying about half of the 29 million tonnes of actual LNG that Russia has been exporting.

So that's 120 million tonnes needed all up for the EU to fully replace the Russian gas which has been supplying ~45% of the EU's total gas consumption. Figures will vary slightly by source - I'm referring to EU data first and foremost, using BP and IEA data to fill any gaps.

A key point to note there is that not all but the majority of the Russian gas has physically come in via pipelines. Gas in a pipeline is just that - gas. Versus LNG at -161 degrees that's delivered on a ship and which needs to be turned back into gas which is then injected into the pipelines. Or in practical terms it's difficult to replace one with the other - they need LNG import terminals to receive the LNG and turn it back to gas, there needs to be ships and so on none of which were required for the Russian gas coming by pipeline.

Russia has also been selling the other half of its LNG production to other buyers. Whether that's continuing is unclear.

So in that context Woodside's new 8 million tonnes in 2026 is a big thing for the company but it's by no means a solution to the overall global situation. A decent help perhaps, 8 million tonnes is a decent sized project, but it won't fix the global situation.


----------



## Smurf1976 (8 September 2022)

Adding to previous comment, in round figures the 120 million tonnes of LNG that the EU would need to replace Russian gas in full is equivalent to about 30% of the entire global LNG market prior to this new demand arising.

That's not likely to be filled quickly by new supply. Just look at an LNG plant and you'll see a maze of pipes and equipment everywhere - they don't get built quickly even if there's gas ready to feed it.


----------



## huachuma (8 September 2022)

Woodside inks deal with Uniper to supply LNG to Europe​








						Woodside inks deal with Uniper to supply LNG to Europe
					

Woodside has entered into a flexible long-term SPA with Uniper for Woodside to supply LNG from its global portfolio into Europe.




					www.offshore-energy.biz


----------



## Rabbithop (8 September 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> Adding to previous comment, in round figures the 120 million tonnes of LNG that the EU would need to replace Russian gas in full is equivalent to about 30% of the entire global LNG market prior to this new demand arising.
> 
> That's not likely to be filled quickly by new supply. Just look at an LNG plant and you'll see a maze of pipes and equipment everywhere - they don't get built quickly even if there's gas ready to feed it.



Good morning all. Smurf1976, you are a clever Smurf, you are spot on the few points you made. The main point, its hard to beat Russian under water gas pipes to EU (cunning Putin or is he smart) comparing to LNG pipes. When I first came across about him building those pipe lines, I thought to myself, would it pay off for him with such huge costly project. Well, it is. 
Now, what shall I do? throw money into WDS or gamble in others....mmm...


----------



## InsvestoBoy (8 September 2022)

Thanks @Smurf1976 knew I could count on you for some great info.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 October 2022)

Impressive Quarterly.  the BHP assets help

_• Delivered record production of 51.2 MMboe (557 Mboe/day), up 52% from Q2 2022. _
_• Delivered record sales volume of 57.1 MMboe, up 59% from Q2 2022. 
• Delivered record revenue of $5,858 million, up 70% from Q2 2022. 
• Achieved a portfolio average realised price of $102 per barrel of oil equivalent. 
• Sold 24% of produced LNG at prices linked to gas hub indices. _
_• Upgraded full-year 2022 production guidance to 153 – 157 MMboe_

Major new projects are progressing to plan,

the $16.5 billion Scarborough and Pluto-2 LNG project in Western Australia 21 per cent complete at the end of the quarter. Start-up is on track for the first LNG cargo from the expanded plant in 2026.
Sangomar oil project in Senegal work is 70 per cent complete and start-up is targeted for the second half of 2023.


----------



## Rabbithop (20 October 2022)

How would WDS fare after hearing on the news that Putin's Nordstream pipe has been 'sabotage'?
I am on standby to top up if n when the price is right.


----------

